# Naruto Chapter 563 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2011)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


**

Predict away


----------



## Agony (Nov 2, 2011)

kishi explains why raikage got his arms back.i hope all the kages get healed before engaging into battle.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 2, 2011)

Wait, is there a chapter next week or no?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Wait, is there a chapter next week or no?


There is a chapter next week.


----------



## Penance (Nov 2, 2011)

Agony said:


> kishi explains why raikage got his arms back.i hope all the kages get healed before engaging into battle.



It won't be there next chapter...

I predict Team Leadership playing Let's Fighting LOVE against Maddy...


----------



## Aiku (Nov 2, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 2, 2011)

Madara kicks Tsunade, she dies


----------



## Agony (Nov 2, 2011)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Madara kicks Tsunade, she dies



i hope this happens


----------



## vered (Nov 2, 2011)

well the real fight will begin next chapter.
 believe we are going to get some great action from Madara and the Kages.


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 2, 2011)

Madara one-panels with Shinra Tensei.

Itachi conveniently stops Edo Tensei. 

Everyone is surprised and happy.

Meanwhile Neo-Pain and Madara confront the Jinchūriki.


----------



## Rama (Nov 2, 2011)

Badass Kages vs Madara battle


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 2, 2011)

*Chapter 563 Prediction*:   The Attack of the Kages

The five Kages go on the offensive on Real Madara, and has Naruto sit this one out.   Madara takes damage, but it's only minor due to the Impure World Resurrection's effects and counters with the powers of the Rinnegan.

Word travels to the other fronts of the Kage's entering the battle.   And Naruto is curious about Genma's jutsu and starts learning the Hiraishin.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 2, 2011)

The true fight finally begins...

Chapter starts with some dialogue between Madara and the Kages. Naruto reminds the Kages about Rinnegan's abilities. Tsunade then shows off a new jutsu, which heals all of the Kages and restores their chakra. She then says that the jutsu has a cooldown and that she can't keep using it whenever they get hurt.

Madara is arrogant as usually and the battle starts. At first they can't really hit Madara, but when they start working together more they manage to hit him a few times.

Chapter ends with Madara congratulating the Kages for getting so far, he forms some hand seals and smirks... "but this is as far as you can go."


----------



## Setas1999 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kages stomp Madara
Tobi vs Bee and Naruto


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Black Zetsu gets serious, solos everyone in the area. Leaves afterwards.

Rest of the chapter is Kages vs Madara...and Muu too I guess.


----------



## andrea (Nov 2, 2011)

I just hope the Naruto clone doesn't go all Jesus-y again. I wanna see the Kages fight for a change.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 2, 2011)

Kages vs Madara. Tsunade heals Onoki. Mei uses her other kekkei genkai. raikage goes all out ssj3.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 2, 2011)

Some talking.

Madara points out the seal on Tsunade's forehead being Mito's. Tsunade probable mentions about being Hashirama/Mito's granddaughter and the workings of the seal and what not.

Maybe some flashbacking and they start to scuffle.


----------



## whatuwan (Nov 2, 2011)

Madara thinks that the meteors are not enough to beat all 5 kages and attempts to create a mini-sun via Chibaku Tensei.
Tobi interrupts the battle with his edo jinchurikkis


----------



## gershwin (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope few panels with flashbacks about Mito.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2011)

10 pages of dialogue and pre-battle shit talk, a few pages of Madara fighting the 5 Kages, before he prepares a big jutsu to end the chapter.

His second "datjutsu"!!


----------



## Untitled (Nov 2, 2011)

I would have posted this in 562 but noo 

 Anyway, since my prediction for that one chapter where Naruto used Rasengan on Muu and I thought it was Jiraiya was wrong, here's my new prediction for 563. 


Kabuto wins in that case then again I'm sure everyone just dies then Jiraiya can do whatever he wants ruling the world. Jiraiya isn't restricted by some Edo Tensei anyway, he broke it and just decided to troll. Kishi gave me this page himself. So it's not really a prediction. Just fact.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 2, 2011)

Madara > Kages

But Raikage goes SSJ 3 and decides to end it all with a liger bomb from the top of the rope :sanji


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2011)

Madara talks about what happen at the vote and what tobi is


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 2, 2011)

Is their a chapter next week??? 

All buggers if this week= double chapter...


----------



## Cjones (Nov 2, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Is their a chapter next week???
> 
> All buggers if this week= double chapter...



Yea. One Piece is the one going on break next week.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

Tobi arrives and saves Black Zetsu from death, also Madara stomps over the kages.


----------



## Mcginnis (Nov 3, 2011)

Raikage attacks but Madara goes v2 susanoo

Onoki tries the same synergy combination with gaara but discovers that it doesn't work on v2 susanoo 

Madara goes on the offence by combining susanoo with cyborg path homing missle  aiming at the kages, 

Raikage dodges, tsunade punches it away, gaara sand barely guards him, onoki flies off tail gated by the homing missile barely scraping his shoulder. mei creates a thick lava wall to shield herself

Madara teleports near onoki and bansho tenins him to remove his soul, gaara shouts his name, tsunade and raikage move to aid onoki but are shinra tensei'd away.

Gaara tries to move but finds out he's been genjutsu'd. Mei tries to snap him out but it's no use. 

Tsunade and raikage catch their breath while they try hard to think up a way of getting onoki away from madara.

Madara proceeds to use amaterasu to slowly toture onoki while sucking out his soul, onoki screams in pain while the other kages wonder what to do next

To be continued


----------



## Superstars (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, It looks like we got a chapter next week!


----------



## Greedy master (Nov 3, 2011)

Chapter 563: The strongest uchiha

Kabuto: finally all the kages are gathered , now the true fun begins

Madara: im glad you are all here , there will be no better test for my power , i will show you what it means to fight an uchiha

Raikage: Dont get cocky bastard!! , raikage uses raiton armor and charge at madara , madara absorbs his raiton and block  his punch 

Madara: shinra tensei !!!  raikage is pulled back and gaara's sand save him from fall .

Onoki: Raikage i know you are angry but this is madara  we have to cooperate  to take him down  , dont act so recklessly.

Raikage: damn i know  sorry everyone.

Madara activates mangekyu sharingan

Tsunade: Everyone watch out !!!!! 

Madara: Thousand blue flame dragons!!!!!!

Dragons rush to the kages

Mei: Water prison !!!!! 

a giant prison covers the alliance but the dragons manage to go through

Mei: what is this flame !!! i cant stop it with my water tecnique!!!

Onoki: this is liquid fire , we cant stop it with mere water  we have to kill the oxygen in it   , kazekage!!!

Gaara covers the dragons with sand and uses sand coffin 

Onoki: sand is perfect to prevent oxygen go through fire and now without it  we can stop them !!!

Dragons extinguise with mei's water prison

Madara(thinking): damn onoki  it seems you know a lot about my tecniques because of our fight back then.

Tsunade: its about time to go on the offensive!!!! Kuchiyose no jutsu!!!!

Tsunade summons katsuyu and she attacks madara with acid

Madara: damn what is this , i cant absorb it ,  if i dont evade it im gonna die 

Tsunade: huh! katsuyus acid doesnt possess chakra  , its a natural attack!!! you cant absorb it with your ghost path!!!

Raikage appears behind madara  

Raikage: Lariat!!!!

Madara tries to jump but his legs are caught by gaara's sand 

Onoki from the sky tries to punch madara with his rock fist

Mei uses water missiles 

Madara goes susano v3 and knock them all away

Madara: that was a close one  i couldnt expect less from the kages but now everyone you are gonna experience the true power of the strongest uchiha!!!!

madara activates eternal mangekyu sharingan 

Onoki: oh no this is!!!!!! i will never forget the day  i saw these eyes... 

flashback

Muu lying unconscious on the ground 

Onoki(young): Muu sama!!!!!!!!!!

Madara(young): as i said  dont mess with konoha , we are the strongest and we have no need for you , never forget what happened here today.

flashback end

susano eyes activate ems 

Onoki: everyone prepare!!!! he is now one with susano and his attacks are in a whole different level!!!!!

Panel switch to a random house in konoha

Random anbu: Koharu-sama!!! homura-sama!!! we have reports from the war  

Koharu: lets hear it!!!

random anbu: it appears madara uchiha has been summoned and everything is at the final stage

Homura: madara huh , it seems even in death the  uchiha are a nuisance.

a hawk flying over the house and suddenly  a loud explosion is happen outside

Koharu: what was that?!?

many konoha guards are lying dead and someone appears from the shadow 

Sasuke: it seems this place is not very well protected , they are all caught to war ,  its a nice opportunity for me to take care of them ( with evil smile).

Next chapter : sasuke vs the elders !!!!!! what is the true power of the ems???!!!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Nov 3, 2011)

predict : meteor rain......and Shinrai Tensei, Chibbaku Tensei spamming


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 3, 2011)

I predict some madara's flashback about mito and hashirama when he will know that Tsunade is their nephew and datclone or go poof or he will assist in something...


----------



## Escargon (Nov 3, 2011)

I predict:

Tobi arriving and removing his mask.

Black Zetsu coming up again and oneshot kill that sword-dude.

Kakashi removing his mask.

Last trump Madara summoning Ten Tails, he haxxed a miniclone out of the fox and implanted it on him. And the forum would be filled with hatred.

And the chapter ends with Itachi meeting Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2011)

Escargon said:


> And the chapter ends with Itachi meeting Sasuke.



Love it! Hope it happens.

Good opportunity for some quality character development.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Chapter 563-The Five Kages Vs Madara
Side text-Kage's Combining Efforts


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kabuto via Muu: ...This could be problematic...
Madara: ...Finally, I can have a good warm up.
Kabuto via Muu: Well then again...
Onoki: We must work together on this.
Tsunade: Of course, that's why we're all here after all. 
Killer A: Is there any more sealing units left in this area?
Gaara: No...I'm the only one here capable of using a sealing jutsu.
Mei: Then you're the most important person here, we have to protect you at all costs, even if it's our lives.

Scene changes to Black Zetsu
Black Zetsu(Thinking): I see now...this sword delivers a paralyzing effect to who it cuts. It didn't give me much of a cut...simple to repair after I get out of this minor dilemma. I must say though...I did underestimate this one, that wont happen again.
Naruto: Great work! 
Chojuro: Oh...thanks. 
*Black Zetsu begins to merge with the ground*
Chojuro: !? Why does it feel like the ground is sinking...!
Naruto: What's going on, he's...HE'S MELTING!!!
Black Zetsu(Thinking): ...Idiot.
*Black Zetsu completely merges with the ground, the sword falls over*
Chojuro: I didn't think he'd be able to use that jutsu with my sword in him...I messed up.
Naruto: Don't think like that, we have to stop this guy again!
Chojuro: Ri...right!
*A huge batch of roots come out of the ground, it creates a maze around the Ninja*
Chojuro: !
Ninja in the distant: AHHHH!!!
Chojuro: This isn't good...
*Black Zetsu appears behind Chojuro through the roots*
Black Zetsu: No, not for you!
Chojuro: !

Scene changes to Madara and the Kages.
Madara: *Enter fire jutsu here*
Mei: I've got this! *Enter water jutsu here*
*Jutsu collide, creating mist. Madara comes out of the mist and goes to attack Mei, but Killer A intercepts with his Lariat but Madara jumps out of the way in time, only for Onoki to be behind him and uses his Fist Rock jutsu which hits Madara downwards, where Tsunade goes and punches him towards Gaara. Gaara then starts to use his sealing jutsu, Madara gets sealed.*
Naruto: You did it!
Temari: Great work Gaara! And the rest of you too!
Dodai: I'm so pleased it's over.
Onoki: ...It's not.
Naruto, Temari, and Dodai: !?
Tsunade: You just noticed too?
Onoki: Yah...
Killer A: Ergh...UNBELIEVABLE!!!
Mei: Genjutsu Release!
*The other Kages also do as Mei did*
Madara: Ah, so you figured it was just genjutsu you were fighting huh? Well look on the bright side...at less you didn't completely fail.
*We see Muu was the one who was really sealed*

Scene changes to Kabuto
Kabuto: ...He even placed me under the Genjutsu...I lost my control of Edo Tensei for a second there, I didn't expect him to be that powerful with Genjutsu...this could be problematic after all...

Scene changes to Madara and the Kages
Naruto: It was just Genjutsu...damn it!
Madara: I hope there is more you have to offer me, I'm not impressed so far.
Killer A: Ergh...
Tsunade: Ergh...
Onoki: ...
Gaara: ...
Mie: ...

Scene changes to Black Zetsu
*The root maze is gone. Naruto's clone is gone. The unnamed Ninja are on the ground, bleeding. Chojuro is also on the ground.*
Black Zetsu: I'll leave you alive...we need some people left to be part of Infinite Tsukuyomi.
*Black Zetsu leaves*
Chojuro: Ugh...I...I failed.

Scene changes to Naruto and Killerbee
Naruto: ! One of my clones were just defeated...I'll make more to send over there-
Tobi: No need for that now Naruto...Black Zetsu has already left.
Naruto: YOU!!!
*Tobi and his Pain paths stand on some trees looking in Naruto and Killerbee's direction*

End text: Things keep getting worse and worse for the Alliance.


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 3, 2011)

Madara uses Amaterasu on Tsunade, Onoki, and Mei. The three all die, with Onoki crying.

Uses Genjutsu on A, then rips A's soul from his body.

Uses Bansho Tenin against Gaara, then rips his soul out of his body.

Bitchslaps Naruto clone to oblivion

Madara kills strongestfodderever with mid-difficulty

Madara rips Muu's soul out of Edo Body.

Madara snaps out of Edo Tensei control.

Madara starts rampage. Uses teleportation jutsu.

Kabuto senses that Madara's after the other divisions.

Black Zetsu is still alive, playing dead.

Tobi gets near to Naruto and Bee

Itachi meets Sasuke. Sasuke can't look straight to Itachi's eyes, as if ashamed of what Itachi sees.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 3, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 563-The Five Kages Vs Madara
> Side text-Kage's Combining Efforts
> 
> 
> ...



I would love it if Black Zetzu owned everybody like that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 563-The Five Kages Vs Madara
> Side text-Kage's Combining Efforts
> 
> 
> ...



This prediction is really awesome.


----------



## God Hand (Nov 3, 2011)

Raikage:  FALCONO PUNCHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Madara:  
Madara:  
Kages:  
Madara:  
Madara:  
Madara to the Kages:


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Madara activates mangekyu sharingan
> 
> **Some cool stuff happens* *
> 
> madara activates eternal mangekyu sharingan



lol, what? 

His Mangekyou has been replaced by an Eternal Mangekyou. He wouldn't activate it twice, as if he has two separate Mangekyous. 

Lastly, why would he need to drop back down a level to use his EMS techniques? He activated Susanoo while his Rinnegan was active, before using Susanoo to assist him in grabbing and pulling the meteorites.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 4, 2011)

Raikage powers up his lightning armour to a new level far beyond the levels we've already seen

Raikage prepares to use his new technique

Raikage Takes an Truely Tremendous leap into the air

HUMAN LIGER BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Raikage's body come crashing down to the grounda bove madara and muu with unfathomable Force and obliterates the entire battlefield sending electrical shockwaves racing across the landscape.

Every bloodcell in raikage's body hurt and madara and muu is terribly injured but is regenerating with edo powers.

all the kages are in a sand cocoon thanx to gaara

raikage can't move due to using a forbidden technique

madara and muu are almost done recovering and prepares handsigns

tsunade puches them with dominant strength and gaara's sand seals them. THE END!


----------



## Bringer (Nov 4, 2011)

Funny prediction.

Black zetsu: I am pissed

Black zetsu absorbs the ground energy making him giant raping clone naruto and everyone else


Back to the kage battle

Madara Tsunade and Mei have a 3 way


A asks to join but Madara says no

Onoki dies from a heart attack from watching those 3 fuck

Gaara discovers masturbation.


The end


XD This so going to happen


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2011)

this chapter again is full of plotting and planning and end result is "what gonna happen next week"

try this prediction


*Spoiler*: __ 



 from *here*
The Kages Unite!

(All five Kages stand firm as they prepare to go  toe-to-toe with a man  of legend.)

Raikage: ?I?ll smash him to  pieces. No dojutsu can keep up with me!?

Tsunade: "That's not the  sharingan. Naruto can attest to that." (Naruto,  in back of them,  nods.)

Onoki: ?Don?t let the blood rush to your head, boy.?

Raikage:  ?I?m not here to get lectured by a battered ol? fool.?

Mei: ?Oh,  brother.?

Tsunade: ?We must act as one!?

Gaara:  ?I concur, bickering will be our undoing; I know, it?s easy for  us to  get a little excited, but we must realize what we?re up against.  As the  Hokage says, we must act as one, four fingers and a thumb, all  working  together to make the hand functional.?

Ononki: ?And that hand  will craft our future.?

Raikage: AND KNOCK THE SPIT OUT OF THAT  MAN?s FACE!?

(Tsunade turns to face Naruto.)

Tsunade:  "I'll just ask you a few question, afterwards, protect yourself  from  battle."

Naruto: "Right granny!"

(Meanwhile, Madara, who  stands upon a shattered log overlooking the  area, is soon accompanied  by Muu, who pulls himself out of the wedge he  was smashed into.)

Madara:  ?The volume of chakra circulating through their general area is  enough  for discomfort. What have you done Kabuto to allow such odds  stacked  against you??

Muu/Kabuto: ?Less than half of what I?ve ever done  is attributed to the  union of the Kages, this other Madara, who also  goes by the name of  Tobi, did the rest.?

Madara: ?Reckless!?

Muu/Kabuto:  ?Have you thought up your next move??

Madara: ?Currently, this  is a stalemate, it doesn?t seem as though  they?ve ever worked together,  this could give me a bit of a leeway.  Though, the longer I stay idle,  the more likely others are spreading  gossip about my capabilities? I?ll  act first!? (Madara leaps into the  air and hovers over the  battlefield, much how Pain hovered over Konoha  before launching the  massive shinra-tensei wave, meanwhile, Tsunade is  first to speak.)

Tsunade:  ?That?s the technique, Pain used to decimate Konoha! It?ll be a   shockwave like attack that?ll clear the field!?

Gaara: ?I should  have enough left in the tank.?

Tsunade: ?Don?t strain yourself.?

(Madara,  while levitating, unleashes shinra-tensei, it, however, smacks  into a  splash of sand, as the sand splatters everywhere. Madara is  descending  towards the ground. Raikage spots the descending Madara,  activates his  Raiton cloak, and  jumps into the sky, attempting to punch  him with a  strong right as Madara is following towards him. In mid-air,  Madara  barely avoids the punch by pushing off up the Raikage?s arm,  however,  the Raikage ups his amp and instinctively counters by  performing a  spinning side kick before Madara is able to safely  withdraw, which  sends Madara into a new direction, in which Tsunade  plans to intercept.

Madara  manages to twist his body to face Tsunade while he is still  heading  towards that direction, make quick handseals and expels a  gigantic  fireball. As it attempts to engulf Tsunade, Mei squirts out  sprays of  water, which collies into it from the side, putting the flames  out.  Madara, who is about to collide into Tsunade, tries to knee her in  the  face, however, Tsuande guards by putting up her forearms, the blow   glances off and Madara stands right in front of Tsunade.

Tsunade  tries a spinning back hand, however, Madara ducks, jabs her in  the gut,  rises up and does a quick jab-cross combo to the face. Tsuande  nose  and mouth bleeds, she screams out and returns a downward leg drop,   Madara smirks and backs up to avoid it. Immediately, Tsunade smiles as   her foot strikes the ground, which creates great disturbance and   splinters large flaps of earth, which causes Madara to lose his footing,   knocking him flat on his back. As Madara looks up into the sky,  Raikage  is descending downwards, right above him, performing his  guillotine.
.
Madara activates shinra-tensei again, which shoves  both Tsunade and  Raikage away into further distances. Madara stands up,  performs  handseals, and four thick branches emerge from Madara?s body.  They soon  are shaped into clones. The wood clones each bare the  Rinnegan. The  scene switches over to Muu?s location, who views the  battlefield. Muu  senses something, so he flies into the sky. Seconds  later, Onoki follows  right behind.)

Onoki: ?I may be drained,  but I have enough to take care of you. Now,  let?s finish what we?ve  started.?

(The scene switches back to the battle. Raikage and  Tsunade, roughed up,   regroup with Gaara and Mei.)

Gaara: ?Are  you guys alright yet??

Raikage: ?Barely felt a thing.?

Tsunade:  ?Speak for yourself.?

Raikage: ?Heh, now he?s trying to even the  odds.?

Tsunade: ?We can?t go into that fray; that?s what he  wants. With his  Rinnegan, his view points are all covered.? (Mei walks  in front of the  other Kages.)

Mei: ?Leave it to me! (She makes  handseals) Boil Release: Steam Cloud.?  (She expels steam from her  stomach which is projected towards and around  Madara and his clones.)

Gaara:  ?I see.?

Raikage: ?Only one problem. We need to be able to find  him.?

Tsunade: ?That?s where a sensory ninja would come in.? (The  scene  focuses on the tired shadow clone.)

Naruto: ?The Kages  are really putting on a show.? (The scene switches  over to Madara and  his clones, which are hidden amongst the thick clouds  of steam.)

Madara:  ?Fighting all of them at once is proving to be quite a taxing  task,  not that I could expect no less.? (The scene switches back over to  the  Kages.)

Gaara: ?But Naruto?s clone is in no condition to fight.?

Tsunade:  ?I know.  We don?t need him to fight.?

Next time: The Kages  mount their counterattack!


----------



## lathia (Nov 4, 2011)

I find it "sad" to some degree that Madara is in Edo form. Unless he can pull an Itachi and break free he will either, get sealed, or de-summoned. 

Thus leaving Tobi as the main "villain." Maybe Kishi plans to fuse them later on (souls). 

Anyways, I predict Madara puts up a really good fight and possibly overwhelms the Kage. Let's not hope this is a 1-2 chapter battle... please.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Sarry said:


> I would love it if Black Zetzu owned everybody like that.







Klue said:


> This prediction is really awesome.







doppelganger said:


> Excellent prediction! Although you went a litte overboard with the Black Zetsu feats, as expected. What you wrote will probably end up being better then Kishi's own material.
> 
> How would you factor in the Genma Squad into your prediction?



Black Zetsu needs his rampage that is off panel, it's only fair after what Chojuro did to him. Besides, Zetsu is haxxed beyond belief anyways, why not make him even more haxxed 

I don't really expect Genma, Raido, or the other guy to do anything, I figured they were just there to bring Mei over. I rather the Kages go at this alone.


----------



## Fay (Nov 4, 2011)

Next chapter will be quite exciting...it can go three ways: Madara winning, the kages winning or a plottwist. I think I'm leaning towards the kages winning.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 4, 2011)

> we must act as one, four fingers and a thumb



 .


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope Sasuke makes another cameo it's been 10 chapter sense his last cameo......

But sense the above is likely not to happen...

I hope Madara kills Oonoki next chapter...

He lost his sandal which is equivalent to an akatsuki losing his/her cloak, although technical that correlation has been broken, as Konan died in her cloak...

Maybe we will get some explanation as to how Raikage regened his arm...

Interested in seeing more of Mei; 

I don't think Gaara is going to do much, as he already had several chapters of development during this war...

Tsunade will likely shine the the brightest following Raikage...

Mei will finally have a chance to avenge the third Mizukage...


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 4, 2011)

scenario #1:
madara gets cocky and claims that he can wtfpwn the kages with just his mangekyou sharingan so he reverts back to the mankekyou sharingan and handicaps himself from using the rinnegan (and mokuton) just to show off. 

madara gives the kages trouble, almost killing some of them before another kage comes to their rescue, but at the same time the kages also put up an impressive display of individual skills and teamwork. they almost seal madara but ultimately fail in the end. madara realises that he may have understimated them and says that they aren't to shabby but then he decides to get a little more serious at the end of the chapter. 

the end. 


scenerio#2:

madara: "hmpf, impudent fools! don't you know who i am? i am uchiha mad-!"

*suddenly gets his head taken off by a 300km/h double lariat from A and bee and gets sealed*

bee: "bakka yaro, kono yaro, babeh~! "

the end.


----------



## Zelavour (Nov 4, 2011)

First we'll see loads of talking with the Kages etc, about Tsunade's roots and some stuff about Hashirama and about vengeance.
Then a small fight occurs where each Kage will show 1 jutsu we havent seen before and Madara shows us 1 new Katon which will amaze us all.
Then we see more Kabuto and Tobi talking to themselves.
Then in the end we see Madara facing the Kages again and he is about to say something new about Tobi to 'reward' the Kages for keeping up with him.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 4, 2011)

i want to see some tobi (gameshark) action, who's with me!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2011)

Naruto ditches Killer B and goes to where Sakura is, and makes love to her in a tent.

Then calls over Hinata and they have a threesome.


----------



## Ezekial (Nov 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> The true fight finally begins...
> 
> Chapter starts with some dialogue between Madara and the Kages. Naruto reminds the Kages about Rinnegan's abilities. Tsunade then shows off a new jutsu, which heals all of the Kages and restores their chakra. She then says that the jutsu has a cooldown and that she can't keep using it whenever they get hurt.
> 
> ...



Now that sounds cool.


----------



## calimike (Nov 5, 2011)

I expect Madara troll 5 Kages  leave Muu behind 

Thanks MangaHead! Naruto 562 Raw Scan


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2011)

Madara should summon another comet. Cause i onoki could stop another two but madara probabaly wont. Maybe he talks about the vote and tobi. And tobi gets to where the jins are and itachi to kabutoa location.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 5, 2011)

I predict for the next 3-5 chapters a Madara vs Kages and a Tobi vs Naruto/Bee simultaneously and when battles reach their climax Itachi will arrive to Kabuto's location to finish Edo Tensei and save the day.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 5, 2011)

Next chapter the fight begins with Madara with the upper hand. Naruto's clone on the battlefield is recalled allowing Naruto to realise that Tobi is not Madara. Meanwhile Tobi arrives at where Bee and Naruto are. Naruto and Bee prepare to battle and that is where the chapter ends.


----------



## Saru (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a dream; I have seen into the future.

Tobi will be revealed to be future Kakashi, who has developed EMS, and uses it to travel through time.

Kakashi's year, indeed.

You heard it hear first.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 5, 2011)

Naruto makes fun of Sakura.

Naruto makes fun of Kakashi.

Chapter end.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 6, 2011)

Chapter 563: A United Front

The chapter begins with Kabuto in a confident state.

Kabuto: This is exactly what I wanted...using Madara's power in order to draw out the Five Kage. All my other pawns are useless now...I have to devote all my energy towards controlling Madara.

_Kabuto: Still, there's Itachi I have to deal with...my other trump card can easily take care of him._

The scene switches to the Five Kage.

A: Tsunade, I don't do this often, but I have to thank you for replacing my arm. The only way I can take down Madara is if I have two hands!

Tsunade: You'll need much more than two hands here! We're doing this together!

Madara (puzzled): You...you are...

Tsunade: I'm Hashirama's granddaughter. You were defeated once by my grandfather, I can certainly do it again!

Madara (smiles): You have no idea what you're talking about.

Tsunade: I do, on the contrary. The world knows you lost that battle. And that's yourself included.

Madara (angered): Enough. You cling to his fame quite easily - but what is your worth?

Mei: Uchiha Madara...do you know a man who wears a mask at all times, secretly plotting the destruction of the world from the shadows?

Madara: That's none of your concern, especially since you're about to die.

Suddenly, Naruto's clone steps forward, indignant.

Naruto: Answer her, bastard! That masked man killed my family, and if you don't tell me who he is, I'll shatter that mask of his in two and find out for myself!

Madara (smiles): You really don't know, do you? The dark cloud hanging over all your heads? Since all of you are so eager to know, I'll make a wager: if any one of you live to tell the tale of this fight, I'll reveal who _that one_ really is.

Both sides' demeanors change instantly, readying themselves for battle.

Suddenly, Susanoo envelopes itself around Madara again, and the latter prepares a technique.

Madara: Fire Release! Great Infernal Blaze!

Three fireballs appear in the palms of Susanoo's hands, with Madara expelling several fiery dragons from his mouth, the two jutsu traveling towards the Kage simultaneously.

Tsunade: Mei! Prepare your Water jutsu!

Mei: On it! Water Release: Great Wave!

The jutsu clash, with Mei's winning in the end.

The Kage stand in front of the smoke, awaiting another attack, but to their surprise Madara is nowhere to be found.

Onoki: Where did he-

Gaara: Tsunade, behind you!

Tsunade turns around, attempting to block Madara's impending attack, but he is too fast. In that instant, however, A charges toward Madara, forcing him to redirect his attack.

Madara: Shinra Tensei!

Madara sends the Raikage back, but he is also pushed away from the Kage as well. 

_Madara: That brat Onoki and the one with the Lightning Armor...they're dangerous. I have to take them out first...before that, though..._

Madara: Bansho Tenin!

Madara pulls Naruto's clone toward him, trying to destroy it.

Naruto: This isn't going to be like last time! Futon: Rasenshuriken!!

_Madara: Hungry Ghost Realm!_

Madara absorbs the attack, but his Bansho Tenin stops as a result. He jumps back several more feet, to distance himself from the clone.

However, Tsunade suddenly punches the ground, forcing Madara to step away from the numerous chasms.

Tsunade: It's not that simple, Madara! My technique is going to drag you down, one way or another!

Tsunade's jutsu modifies the ground in such a way that wherever the opponent steps, another hole opens them, forcing them to run continuously until they either exhaust themselves or are killed by another jutsu.

_Madara: Not bad, but certainly not good enough!_

Using God Realm's powers, Madara begins levitating in the air, but Onoki follows him, preventing him from getting away.

Onoki: End of the line, Madara. Dust Release: Subatomic Separation Technique!

Onoki fires the cube, but Madara evades it at the last moment.

Madara: Looks like the brat has grown...but you're still far, far beneath me, Onoki. 

Madara flies higher, and Onoki cannot give chase, due to his weakened state.

Madara: It should end with this technique...

Tsunade's eyes widen in horror.

Gaara: What's the matter?

Tsunade: This...this jutsu...is the one that destroyed Konoha. I barely survived it the last time, trying to save all the people...I won't be able to do the same here...

Naruto looks up in trepidation.

Madara (smirks arrogantly): Chou Shinra Tensei!!

*END*


----------



## Cjones (Nov 6, 2011)

Madara and Tsunade talk with each other.

Only thing I'm really pushing for. Give some insight on Mito and probable Hashirama.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I had a dream; I have seen into the future.



I've actually dreamt twice this week about this fight. That's how excited I am for it.

...

It's kinda sad. 

I just hope for and predict a good fight that does everyone much well-deserved justice.


----------



## sagroth (Nov 6, 2011)

Isn't Kishi taking a break this week?


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 6, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty good.  You put in excellent dialogue and suspense.

At the least, I think that Madara will remark on the seal on Tsunade's forehead.

Like others have said, I hope that everyone in this fight will have a good showing.


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2011)

i didnt see a(n early) copy today but 
thanks to vered
"Madara uchiha vs gaara & Oonoki, to have a big clash…!!"
(/gaara & Oonok clash with madara uchiha fiercely...!!)


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2011)

takL said:


> i didnt see a(n early) copy today but
> thanks to vered
> "Madara uchiha vs gaara & Oonoki, to have a big clash?!!"
> (/gaara & Oonok clash with madara uchiha fiercely...!!)



thanks.i wonder why both of them are mentioned and not the other 3.


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2011)

vered said:


> thanks.i wonder why both of them are mentioned and not the other 3.



its wsj's preview you know... 
and they said nothing about the kages last week either.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm just tired of Madara. I want Tobi


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Isn't Kishi taking a break this week?



No. We're getting a chapter this week.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2011)

Madara uses a st the size that deatroyed kohona. And gaara and onoki are the first kages to lose.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 6, 2011)

Chapter ends with Oonoki preparing to use The Final Getsuga Tensho 

With Madara trying to block it, but Raikage holds him down sacrificing himself  

When it all ends A is named Hero & Savior of the world :sanji


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 6, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> This is pretty good.  You put in excellent dialogue and suspense.
> 
> At the least, I think that Madara will remark on the seal on Tsunade's forehead.
> 
> Like others have said, I hope that everyone in this fight will have a good showing.





doppelganger said:


> Very nice. I don't think Naruto's clone has enough chakra left to perform a FRS but everything else I'd like to see.



*Thanks to the both of you. Much appreciated!*



> *Gaara and Onoki clash fiercely with Madara Uchiha...!!*





*Preview doesn't sound too bad, but why are only Gaara and Onoki mentioned? What of the other three Kage? Do A, Tsunade, and Mei simply take a backseat? I'm wagering that the preview is simply omitting the aforementioned Kage, and that they will have an active role in this week's chapter.*


----------



## Talis (Nov 6, 2011)

I predict Edo Izuna, Shisui, Jiraiya, imagine these guys along with Muu and Madara against the 5 kages. 
Maybe Kishi should let me handle the next chapter.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2011)

> *Gaara and Onoki* clash fiercely with Madara Uchiha...!!



I predict I'll have to cut a motherfucking bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Nov 6, 2011)

will there be a chapter this week? 

i heard rumours there might not be...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 6, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I predict I'll have to cut a motherfucking bitch.



*Worry not, Tsunade will show off at least three new jutsu. *


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> will there be a chapter this week?
> 
> i heard rumours there might not be...



Where are people hearing these rumors? We've been saying that a chapter for next Wednesday has been confirmed all week. KZW mentioned it in this very thread a few posts ago. Only One Piece is going on break next week.



silenceofthelambs said:


> *Worry not, Tsunade will show off at least three new jutsu. *



Just three?!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 6, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just three?!



*"At least" three. *


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *"At least" three. *



Ah. Of course.  How foolish of me.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 6, 2011)

i predict me joining new fandoms like gaara, tsunade and mei after they rape. i was already fans of A and onoki


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2011)

Tsunade is just used as support and to heal people and Her fans go on crazy rampages because of it.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> Three is more then enough. The asspulling has got to stop eventually
> 
> ...but now that I've said that, in the next chapter we'll see Tsunade fly, teleport, read minds and power levels, throw energy waves and resurrect the freaking dead with 7 mystical geisha balls :sanji



Tsunade's shown _one_ new technique since Part I. Compared to her fellow Sannin, her ninjutsu repertoire is this big.

*makes gesture indicating small* 

If Tsunade doesn't, like, summon a venomous, horned black slug with purple stripes along its body that makes clouds of poison the size of her boobs, or turn into it, I'll nerdrage.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 7, 2011)

i predict new techniques like lightning lasers for raikage. iron sand for gaara, transformation rock form for onoki, big AOE suiton from mei and earth shattering punches from tsunade along with improved lengthen chakra scalpels. i also predict more haxx almost unimaginable jutsu by madara like turning gravity itself into a summon.


----------



## Face (Nov 7, 2011)

A will shoot lightning out of his eyes.


----------



## iamgenius1 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW, some nice predictions you have there guys!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 7, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Worry not, Tsunade will show off at least three new jutsu. *



I hope they are boob related  

My prediction:
- The 5 kages talk and then talk some more, fight a little and the fight a little. 

Or Kishi could just

Change it to what Iruka is doing and the people in the academy


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I predict Edo Izuna, Shisui, Jiraiya, imagine these guys along with Muu and Madara against the 5 kages.
> Maybe Kishi should let me handle the next chapter.



Sounds like you're predicting a plothole. Kabuto already spoke of his desire for obtaining Shisui and Jiraiya's DNA, and although he already laid out the necessary conditions, he hasn't made a single move to obtain them.

If he were to randomly summon Shisui and/or Jiraiya, it would come off as an asspull.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> \
> 
> If he were to randomly summon Shisui and/or Jiraiya, it would come off as an asspull.



Like kishi has not been doing it lately. It will be just be on track with his latest 60 chapters or so.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2011)

I predict we see glimpses of team 10!


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoping to get 4-5 chapters of epic kage fight that isn't just one big jutsu after the other, but actually combo-ing abilities and fighting styles to counter some equally skillful stuff on Madara's part.

I hope a lot.


----------



## Rod (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder tho, if should this specific KB technique that Naruto refined be classified (perhaps even named) as of now a particular jutsu above S-rank from him, the replica we saw just went on cloning himself I've lost account how many times in these recent chapters, reminding also about the upgraded defense it displayed as it seems harder than ever to "poof", shouldn't we forget also about the spamming of big chakra consuming jutsu portrayed (remember a single rasengan already is one requiring an incredible amount per se).


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 7, 2011)

Kages and Madara will just use all previously seen jutsu 
Kishi is out of ideas me thinks!!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 7, 2011)

I predict Madara beating the 5 Kages without any problem. And then the chapter ends with Itachi VS Kabuto.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2011)

Five Kage's put up an okay fight, manage to kill fodder zombie.

_Everybody waits a week._

Madara zombie vs 5 kage's, they put up a good fight until he begins using a new move.

_Everybody waits a week._

Madara's new move devastates the kage's, Tsunade badly hurt, Naruto rages.

_Everybody waits a week._

40-year old Genin kills Madara


----------



## Agony (Nov 7, 2011)

Chapter 563: Madara's arsenal.

Madara: to think that i would make an impact that ended with the 5 kages coming out to fight against me..

Muu: urgh... *body regenerating due to raikage's punch*

tsunade: tsuchikage, are u ok?

Oonoki: urgh..*suffering from injuries*

Ei : the kazekage,mizukage and i will hold him off first.hokage,heal the old man.

Tsunade activates her jutsu and starts healing oonoki.

Mei: Akatsuki was definitely related to Uchiha Madara..maybe u could explained what happened to the fourth mizukage?!

Madara: ...Yagura? i see..so people knew..

Mei: ?! Answer me now!

Ei: Mizukage,now it's not the time for this.we are here to defeat him.

Gaara: Let's get this over with.For the shinobi world and my friends,i will defeat u!even if it costs my life!

Madara: Fine with me. after all,there are a few things i wanted to try out.

Ei moves at full speed with V2 striking towards madara.Madara activates his EMS,jumps up to midair.

Ei: what?! to dodge my full speed? 

Madara: impressive speed but how naive of u to attack me in a straight line.Katon Gouyinkyuu!

Ei : *looks up* !!

Mei appears in front of Ei on time 

Mei: Suiton Suijinheki!! 

The water manage to block a part of the fire jutsu and made enough time for Ei and Mei to jump away from the attack.

Sand starts to attack madara from behind in midair.

Madara looks back and activates V1 susanoo protecting himself.

Tsunade : Haaaaaah!!

Madara: !!

Tsunade punched the front ribs and shattered it into pieces.

Tsunade goes for another blow but was easily dodged by madara.

Madara: *lands beside the injured muu* indeed,it is troublesome to deal with all the five kages at once.without the power of the rikudou that is.

Madara starts to form handseals.

Oonoki: I wont let u do any handseals! Jinton Genkai hakuri!

Madara absorbs the jutsu with his hand.

Oonoki: (shit...even after healing,i only can use one time on that jutsu..i'm done for..)

Madara: U seem to forget how weak u are,oonoki.The kages will all die here.

The sky starts to turn black.

A two page scene shows every battlefield.

Gai: kakashi! what's happening to the sky?!

Kakashi looks up with a worried face.
----------------------------------------------------------
Darui: *looking at the sky*this is bad.

Shikamaru: war is gotta be the most troublesome thing ever.
----------------------------------------------------------
Mifune: i hope the kages know what they're doing.
----------------------------------------------------------
Sakura: Naruto what's happening?!

Naruto clone: it's madara!
----------------------------------------------------------
Kabuto: kukuku...this war is definitely mine to win.
----------------------------------------------------------
Naruto: Uncle Bee! we gotta go to where granny tsunade is!

Bee: Right on mudafucker!
----------------------------------------------------------
last page shows madara with an epic standing posture with the weather changing to a bad storm.

Madara : Allow me to show u a part of my power,Rikudou's Power, Izanami.


What is this terrifying power?!

Next : Kages determination.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, well, if we're doing that sort of thing now...

*Chapter 563:* Overwhelming Shadow

Madara: You will stand together and die together.

Madara dodges an incoming attack from Mei, but is met mid-air by the Raikage. Somehow parrying the blow, Madara sends the Raikage hurtling back to the ground. Gaara's sand both catches the Raikage and holds Madara in place, just as Onoki lets loose a Dust Release technique. Madara is disintegrated but quickly regenerates.

Madara: Do not become too confident. I'm not even try-.

Before Madara can finish his sentence, Tsunade launches an attack. Madara blocks it, but his arms are blown away. As his arms regenerate, Tsunade attacks again. This time she's faster than the one before. She continues her assault, each attack becoming faster and stronger. Even his Susano'o can't take her blows.

Madara: I'd recognise Genesis Rebirth anywhere... One that doesn't only constantly regenerate damaged tissue but also progressively enhances the physical abilities of the user. Not a technique you want your opponent to have active for too long. You seem to have inherited Mito's technique.

Tsunade: My grandmother wasn't the only one I inherited a few techniques from... Kokuangyo no Jutsu!

Everything then goes pitch black.

Tsunade: Let's see how well you fight without those eyes.

The Five Kage then continue their attack, but Madara dodges and counters everything they use before appearing behind Tsunade and, with a single hit, sending her flying.

Madara: Heh... This level of technique won't work on me. I fought Hashirama countless times. Did you think I hadn't worked out a specific counter for this technique of his?

Tsunade doesn't reply, however, but Madara knows he didn't hit the real Tsunade because the genjutsu is still active. He then realises he can no longer hear or feel anything.

Tsunade: You won't be able to hear me, but I have improved on the techniques I inherited... This technique doesn't just rob you of your sight, but all your senses. But I wouldn't want to bore you with techniques you've already seen - how about I show you some of my own?

Tsunade performs a handseal.

The end.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 7, 2011)

I predict super duper angry looking Tsunade standing right there being aweed by everybody...and then she says "You guys fight, I will heal you "


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2011)

Chapter 563: Uchiha vs World

Madara: The 5 kages unifying? How cute. Atleast this gives me the chance to test my abilities.

Dodai: Times really have changed. *smirk*

*Muu emerges from the rubble* Kabuto: Indeed, and this is only the beginning. Kukuku..

Tsunade: Uchiha Madara.. It's time for me to follow in my grandfathers footsteps and put an end to you.

Madara: Your grandfather? You couldn't be.. 

Madara: Yes.. that presence, that despicable aura of valor. You must be related to him.. *Madara's eyes grow dangerously fierce*

Naruto's clone: This change in chakra, it's..

*Amaterasu's flames appear near Tsunade, but the Raikage moves infront of Tsunade and disperses the flames with an electrical shock wave*

Everyone: !!

Gaara: He's impatient.

Madara: ...

Tsunade: Raikage how did you..?

A: I've battled his kind before, they're nothing special.

Madara: We'll see, you, Tsunade was it. I've got a little something waiting for you later..

*The tree trunk Madara was standing on turns into sand and Madara loses his balance*

Madara: !

Gaara: I can't stand hasty guys like you..

*Raikage appears before Madara ready to strike him but he freezes up at the last second*

Mei: He froze!

Onoki: Don't ever look into his eyes!

*Madara unleashes a Fuuton and hits the Raikage point blank, blasting him backward, but he is partially protected by Gaara's sand*

*Madara attempts to follow up and makes more seals, but Mei blasts a huge steam cloud at him, which Madara attempts to absorb*

Madara: This attack.. it's not to harm me it's to break line of sight.. I see.

Raikage: *Gets up injured* I didn't look into his eyes..

Kabuto: *Kukuku.. Madara transfered a Genjutsu onto Muu's body, the moment the Raikage touched him he was left suspicable to a paralysis..*

*The steam cloud is violently dispersed by Shinra Tensei* *Madara appears with 5 laser cannons coming out of his back*


Madara: Let's see just see how far you kages are willing to go for one another..

*Madara's lasers fire, each one aimed at one of the Kages*

Everyone: !!

*Explosions ravage the battle field*

* Gaara emerges, he guarded himself with sand*

Mei: Are you all alright! *A thick layer of slime seeps from Mei* 

Tsunade: I'm fine. I poured chakra into my arms to deflect it, where are the others!

* The dust settles and Onoki and the Raikage are revealed, Onoki was protected by Naruto's clone, while the Raikage is severly injured, he failed to dodge due to his previous injury.*

Onoki: What the..!

Tsunade: ! *she rushes to A's side*

Naruto's clone: There was no time.. I'll let you kages settle it from here. *The clone disperses*

Madara: Don't get sentimental just yet.. *The lasers warp into missles launchers and are about to fire*

Gaara: Naruto.. *Gaara's eyes become determined and he looks towards Madara*

*Gaara's sand appears before Madara, blocking the missles, pre detonating them near Madara* 

*Madara emerges from within the dust, having dodged the explosions*

Madara: I've about had it with this sand..

*Jinton is fired at Madara, but Madara casually activates the Preta Path*

*A highly concentrated blast of water is fired at Madara while he is absorbing Onoki's attack*

Madara: A suiton.. no wait it's.. *eyes brighten*


*Madara is blasted back by Mei's water*

Kabuto: ?! He should have absorbed that!

Mei: *My attack isn't water created from chakra, it is actual water I summoned from Kirigakure itself, there is no chakra to absorb.* 

Onoki: *panting* How's that..

A: Tsunade.. I'll be fine, we have no time for healing.

*Tsunade makes hand seals and taps A* *A's wounds slowly begin to heal*

A: What's this!

Tsunade: Indeed we have no time for direct healing, but i've branded you with a seal that gradually turns your own chakra into life energy, You can heal yourself overtime while you fight. 

A: Then let's get on with it.

*Madara appears, with hate filled eyes* 

Madara: I'm grow tired of these games, children..

*scene switches to the real Naruto* Naruto: !! *looks back towards the area the kages are fighting* *Take him down..*

*Madara makes seals and several spectral dragons rise from behind him, while an orb of Amaterasu flames float before him*

End.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 7, 2011)

There are some predictions in this thread. Your imagination is pretty good.^^


----------



## Turrin (Nov 7, 2011)

Chapter 563

Madara, "Katon: Dai Gooka Mekkyaku"

* An even large wave of fire than shown in Chapter 560 is launch at the ages

Tsunade, "Mei!"

Mei, "I'm on it Suiton: Bakusui Shōha"

* Mei's giant water wave clashes with Madara's Katon & overcomes it. Than Mei with water still coming out of her mouth starts forming a hand-seal

Mei, "Futton: Kōmu no Jutsu"

* the water becomes acidic and rushes towards Madara

Madara, "Fūjutsu Kyūin"

*The acid water is absorb, before reaching Madara.

A, "Raigyaku Suihei"

*Comes from behind Madara with a powerful chop attack. 

Madara, "Shinra Tensei"

* Madara narrowly blows A away with Shinra Tensei before the blow makes contact

Gaara, "Rendan: Suna Shigure"

* Gaara uses a massive version of the Rendan sending hundreds of Sand bullets at Madara

Madara, "Susano'o"

* Madara blocks the attack by summoning out his full form Susano'o, which has no shield but to large Amaterasu Swords. 

Madara, "Enton: Dai Gooka Mekkyaku"

* Madara stabs the Amaterasu blades into the ground and they expand in a wave of black flame towards the kages.

Mei, "Futton Yōton: Dai Yōkai no Jutsu"

*The Lava & Mei's acid combine liquid wave that cancel's out Madara's Amaterasu

Onoki, "Doton: Keijūgan no Jutsu"

* Onoki lightens Gaara's sand again & Gaara once again rips Madara out of Susano'o. Than Tsunade with pure strength creates blow out of air pressure like Gai's Afternoon tiger and sends it at Madara. 

Madara, "Mokuton Hijutsu: Jukai Kōtan"

*A giant wall of trees forms in front of Madara & blocks Tsunade's blow just barely.

*Madara lands on the ground but suddenly Onoki has appear behind him with dust release transported by Genma's Squad with FTG. Madara can't react and Onoki blows him away with dust release. 

Tsunade, "Sealing Squad to seal Madara the moment he begins to regenerate." 

*Onoki gets teleported back by Genma's Squad.

Naruto clone, "How'd that grampa do that?"

Genma, "It's thanks to your father jutsu kid."

Gaara, "The only way to get past that guys insane defenses was through the speed of FTG, so when the old man & I threw him out of Susano'o, I mixed a seal tag prepared by Genma's squad in the sand, than they transported Onoki behind him with Hiraishin no Jutsu." 

Onoki (coughs), "It was a gamble since I could only pull off one shot of Dust Release, but it seems to have payed off.

* The Dust Clears & Madara has vanished

Everyone, "???"

* Madara appears behind Onoki and stabs him in the chest with a Kunai

Onoki (coughs up blood), "How I know I hit you."

Madara, "Didn't I teach you once before Onoki the difference in our power."

Kabuto speaks through Madara, "The Jutsu Madara just used was Izanagi a Just which can turns reality into merely a phantom illusion, which means while the Jutsu is active he can not be harmed."

Kabuto, "However the Jutsu will make one loos the light in the eye which cast it, so it's far from perfect."

*Madara's eye loses it's light (Izanagi)

Kabuto, "However I have enhanced Madara's body by summoning him with Edo Tensei, now every time his eye looses it's light, it will merely regenerate

*Madara's eye regenerates due to Edo Tensei

Kabuto, "With the combinations of Edo Tensei & Izanagi, Madara....no I am invincible, Kukuku."

Madara, "Chibaku Tensei."

*An enormous Chibaku Tensei orb blots out the Sun

Side Text: Utter despair...Madara is unstoppable.

Next Chapter: Naruto joins the battle & Itachi vs Kabuto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2011)

i predict some one getting pwned.

hopefully we see more fire jutsus from madara.

also why is there still a spoiler tread of chapter 562?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict some one getting pwned.
> 
> hopefully we see more fire jutsus from madara.
> 
> also why is there still a spoiler tread of chapter 562?


We will have more Katons indeed, Mei is there for that.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh, well, if we're doing that sort of thing now...
> 
> *Chapter 563:* Overwhelming Shadow
> 
> ...



Best fanfic ever...  Godaime Hokage and Legendary Beauty probably already fapped to death.


----------



## Setas1999 (Nov 7, 2011)

the day when legends tremble
Muu and Madara can't see what kages are doing.then they hears:
-I choose paper!
-I choose rock!
-I choose scissors!
-Damn.I lost.-says Raikage.(he punches land and makes earthquake)
-you are  suspiciously lucky Kazekage...-grumbler dwarfkage.
-...-Gaara makes sand eye that was floating above other kages disappear wihout being caught)
-Will be your opponent.-says Gaara to Madara.
-Go for it Kazekage-sama- says Mei.-Once you finish them I would like to see if you still have enough stamina ...for a dance with me
-I will make it quick then-says Gaara.


----------



## Face (Nov 7, 2011)

I love reading all the predictions. Keep them coming.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 7, 2011)

What I expect to see: Madara realizing that Tsunade is a senju. Mei and Tsunade getting some action and some new offensive feats.  Onoki to be healed, and for the Naruto KB to finally pop in this chapter.  Some cooperative jutsu will happen from the Kages, but I don't expect either side having an advantage in this chapter until the final pages where Madara will probably use something powerful and godly on which we will have to wait for the next chapter to see how the Kages handle it.


Possible jutsu we will see from Madara in this and possibly next chapters: Cerberus summon, Mokuton, Amaterasu combination with other jutsu, maybe Mokuton if possible.  BS, ST, and Preta Path. He might also attempt genjutsu. He might also use the Asura Path if the Raikage manages to reach him at CQC. 

From the Kages in this and possibly next chapter I expect Onoki making Gaara's sand lighter and Gaara attacking with it, defending others. Also sand clones from Gaara.  

Onoki will use earth dotons, Dust jutsu to take out summons and counter offensive jutsu such as possibly Amaterasu.

 I expect to see a new jutsu from Tsunade as well as her being proven immunte to genjutsu while using creation rebirth and also having enhanced stats while in that mode. That in addition to healing Onoki. 

I expect Mei's to try to use her Lava against summons, Mokuton and use her acidic mist against Madara, trying to blind him with it. And for her to show something new.  

Raikage I expect to do the nintaijutsu we know he is capable of, trying to use his speed to take advantage of any openings. Unless he has something else he is hiding.


----------



## junkmonger (Nov 7, 2011)

Just realized something...Madara and Muu will probably get trolled.

Next up: Fake Madara + 6 paths of Bijuu Pain...
That lines up to 5 Kages + Bee + Naruto...


----------



## Crona (Nov 7, 2011)

My prediction is nobody is going to die and Madara is going to use Katon that will be blocked by Mei's Suiton.  Someone is going to pull out a new technique and someone is going to get trolled.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 7, 2011)

I am very curious to see what will Tsunade do, so we know where to place her on the tier list, also looking forward of seeing Mei in action.


----------



## calimike (Nov 7, 2011)

Clone Naruto hasn't been poof! I'm impress Clone did managed to keep his spirit, and improve his clone & chakra  I'm sure clone will observe them and then feed back to real Naruto for update situation :amazed

Reminded me of Raditz is ET Madara


----------



## Saru (Nov 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Epic read.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 7, 2011)

madara will summon another meteor and put tsukuyomi on it , then all kages will fall down, meanwhile itachi will arrive where kabuto is so he will summon madara .


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 7, 2011)

Sisters are doing it for themselves bout to be some girl on girl hurt on men.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 7, 2011)

prediction

Tsunade: Madara Uchiha!!!

Madara: That seal. Its Mito seal

Tsunade: I inherited this jutsu from her.

Madara: So your his granddaughter

Mei: Do you know the mask man. And tell us about his plan

Madara: Why should I talk.

A: ANSWER!!!!

A charges at him full power

Madara uses ST sending A flying back

Tsunade: A are you okay

Onoki: He isent going to talk. Lets take him down

Gaara: Before we can do that we still have Muu to take care of. It seems Muu is feeding him information.

Tsunade: Maybe we should send some information to Naruto

Tsunade punches Naruto clone making it disperse and all its knowledge go to the real Naruto

A: Lets do this

Madara: Fire style Omega fire ball jutsu

A fireball the size of the meteor comes flying to them

Tsunade: MEI!!

Mei: I got it. Giant water protection sphere

Mei makes a water sphere the size of the fire ball making giant steam.

Steam clears and he only sees mei

Madara: Where did they go!!!

A appears behind Muu and punches him to onoki. Onoki punches muu to the ground with rock fist. Gaara buries him and seals him

Madara: NO YOU DONT!!!

Tsunade appears in front of Madara and punches him many times messing up his face. While he regenerates his face tsunade crushes him with one of his meteors.

Tsunade: There is no way he is getting out of that.

Susanoo rises knocking of the meteor.

Tsunade: IT CANT BE!!!

Onoki and Gaara fly to Madara clashing with Jutsu but each Jutsu is Futile.

Onoki: Gaara get the Kage out of here.

Gaara sees Onoki face and knows what he is about to do and flys away with the Kage.


Onoki: Madara you forced me to do this. 

Onoki glows yellow and a giant vaporizing explosion happens vaporizing everything in its way.

Mei: We cant out run it!!!

Explosion turns madara to vapor and kills fodder. A giant crater is left. Onoki is stone.

Madara slowly regenerates

Madara: That fool. He killed everyone one. WAIT NO!!!!


Madara sees the 4 kages rubber man and genma squad all protected by many hundreds giant sized slugs. 1 for each color in the world.

Tsunade: MERGE!!!

All the Katsuyu sized slugs that are different colors merge together making a Slug 10 times bigger the Manda 2.0. The slug is very colorful and is immune to any attacks.


*Next chapter. the 4 Kages rage*


----------



## Judecious (Nov 7, 2011)

Expect Tsunade to show she is the strongest Kage and hopefully Naruto runs into Izuna Tobi


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the kages will first try and rush madara but he will use shirina tensei to push them back. Then probably mei will try and use her lava on madara but he will use ghost pains ability to absorb it. Then he will use ameratsu and gaara will use his sand to block it then A will try to use his speed to attack madara from behind but he will either use susanno to defend himself or use animal pains ability to summon an animal to take on A. Then onoki and gaara will try to take madara out of susanno like they did before and onoki will try his dust tech but he cant use it cause of being tired and madara summon the armor from the robot pain and attacks onoki but tsunade interferes and tries to attack madara but he uses wood release to block. And then uses genjutsu to trap tsunade an goes for the kill but dat clones saves her and take the attack and disapears. Then mei uses her mist jutsu but qgain madara absorbs it. And the chapter ends with him using CT.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 7, 2011)

madara creates an arena on the ground by bansho tenin'ing some tiles

madara: ok kages, this is the "madara games" place your strongest fighter

raikage: What he thinks this is some sort of game? I take him down and show this pathetic excuse of a villain the true power of a super sai...raikage

onoki: no, my son is the chosen one, he has the potential to kill madara.

kitsuchi: dad, i'm not strong enough to defeat madara

onoki: I believe in you my son, our training in the hyperbolic tim... I mean, iwagakure wasn't for nothing.

tsunade: Idk how kitsuchi got here...anyway I can't let you live madara after all the innocent people you killed. I won't just stand around and wait for another giant meteor.

gaara: so what are the rules for this...game?

madara: you die or get a ring out and you lose. I am on a quest to find the strongest ninja.

naruto: but itachi isn't here 

madara: you must *commit* all of your power to even stand a chance at injuring me.

mei: commit? ... must commit ourselves?  marriage?  I will never get married? 

"mei is first to attack madara out of rage"

mei: spit element: blazing fire spit

madara: this isn't normal spit, this is powerful, absorbing it would be useless, I must dodge.

mei: gas element: ball of gaseous gas molecules" mei turns into a ball of acid gas and launches towards madara

madara: shinra tensei

raikage: it's useless, mei has a secret ability allowing her to fuse with the enemies techniques, attacking makes her stronger.

madara: damn, looks like I'll be bringing out a secret technique early on.

madara: uchiha forbidden technique- shokiki lighto

"a huge summon forms from the darkness with ten mangekyou eyes. "

madara: this technique isn't a normal summon, this is the shadows in summon form

"1 of the eyes open wider and looks towards tsunade"

raikage: it can't be...that's...amaterasu

"raikage blitzes at full speed and carries tsunade away from the instant attack"

gaara: that's the mangekyou, look closely at his eyes

onoki: no, that's a pretty bad idea 

gaara: yea, my bad...I'll shield you all with my sand, tsunade, summon katsuyu and have her split on to all of us

tsunade: I'm on it

raikage: I can handle myself gaara, there's no need for your sand's help for me. he can't react to my speed.

"tsunade heals onoki"

onoki: Thank you for healing me tsunade...jinton is the perfect counter to this monster. if someone can cover me, i'll turn the shadow summon into dust

madara: time to get serious...wood style-trees of great rebirth

"giant trees spread after the kages, the shadow summon places amaterasu on it"

gaara: flaming regenerating trees? :amazed even my sand can't defend versus that.

Raikage: I have enough speed to dodge this, but you all don't 

tsunade:  tsuchikage get ready to jinton the summon, I have the perfect technique to counter madara's attack.

gaara: tsunade...you don't mean..

tsunade: yes, "tsunade makes handseals"

End


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 7, 2011)

madara takes down 2 kages this chapter


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 7, 2011)

Such a strange language. TRANSLATE NAO 



> *Ch. 563 Spoil!!!*
> 綱手！何もしない...彼女はまだそう無駄だよ...マダラは、それらをすべて破壊する！彼はそれらにうちは一族の真の力を示さなければならない！


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 7, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Such a strange language. TRANSLATE NAO



something about tsunade is useless and that madara  will show the power of the uchiha.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2011)

*The ultimate Jutsu​*
At the HQ: 
Ao: Everyone made it!
Mabui: *Phew*
Shikaku: Seems like this Gamble turned in our Favour.
Mabui: All we can do now is think about how to deal with the Zetsu Problem.
Shikaku: .......

Madara: Did I just hear the Jinchuuriki say Tsunade?
Naruto: *huff huff*
Tsunade: You heard right! And like my Grandfather has done before, I will stop you at all costs!
Madara: Let me tell you of your precious Grandfather.
Tsunade: !?
Madara: He is not the Man you think he is.
Tsunade: Wha-
A: Enough Talk!!!
Onoki: For once we agree.
Gaara: .....
Mei: Please understand.

And the next seond A,Onoki and Mei attack Madara as Gaara glances to Tsunade.
Gaara: Focus on him for now.
Tsunade: Grrr..

With that said Gaara and Tsunade begin their attack as well.

Scene Switch to Chojuuro.
Chojuuro: I hope she is ok...
B. Zetsu:_ I gotta contact him_.
B. Zetsu uses his roots again to communicate.

W. Zetsu: Tobi! _He_ got summoned!
Tobi: _Kabuto you Bastard! _. Zetsu activate the Spores.

Back to Kages vs Madara:
A in Raiton Shroud attacks Madara who dodges effortlessly though Mei already awaits revealing a new Jutsu.
As Madara tries to dodge Gaara restricts him and the attack hits.
Madara: Damn it!
Onoki: This won't end like the last time!
*Prepares Dust Release*
Though Muu intercepts only to be kicked away by Tsunade.
Onoki: Thanks.
Tsunade: Don't mention it.

As the Dust Release fires off Madara prepares to counter attack though then.

Kabuto: What is this!?
W. Zetsu: You think we didn't prepare for this Situation?
Kabuto: Shit!!!

Back to Kages:
Dust Release hits and a large Dust Cloud occurs.
Onoki: Heh!
Mei: Did we make it?
Onoki: Of course we-
Before he can finish Onoki is hit by an unknown force.
With his last movements he sees Madara is unphased and collapses on the Floor.
Naruto: OLD MAN!!
As the other Kages watch in horror:
Madara: Once again I taught you how far beneath me you are.Now let me show you all the Terror that is the ultimate Jutsu of the Uchiha Clan!

Madara prepares Handseals and with a absolute evil Face says:
Madara: Izanami.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2011)

I think this chapter could prove to be a transitory one in which some answers should start to come up as the 5 Kages question some things to Madara before they battle, so maybe the fight will be save for 564.

I expect Mei to ask Madara if it was indeed him the one behind Yagura's bloody rulership during the days that Kirigakure was known as the Bloddy Mist village. And of course there should be some important dialogue between Madara and Tsunde about Senju heritage. Perhaps some WoF speech or mockering around too.

But I also wanna know if last week's spread was indeed an art mistake in regards to A's "regenerated" arm.

And yeah, silenceofthelambs's prediction was good.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 7, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Such a strange language. TRANSLATE NAO



Tsunade! She'll do nothing ... yet ... it's useless Madara will destroy them all! Among them he must show the true power of the family!

Hmm Its fake. someone must have made this fake spoiler. Google translator is never this accurate. There are a few mistakes but this is to accurate. Someone must have used google translator to make this and edited it by switching languages and making it make more sense.


----------



## Grimzilla (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is that these kage aren't walking away with at least 1-2 of them dying right now. If Kishi wants to off a kage, this is the fight.

My rating on chances of death are simple:

Tsunade: Low-Medium chance: She's got a plot shield and if Kishi really wanted to kill her, he would have had Pain kill her.

A: Medium-High Chance: He's missing his good hand and he's already been given a large character development. That and he's got obvious successor in Darui (B don't want to be no Raikage)

Mei: Low chance: Lack of development really lacks her chances of dying in her first big fight

Onoki: HUGE chance: It's been hinted for a while and he's got an obvious successor in Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi

Gaara: LOW chance: He's the safest one with his plot shield, I mean absolute defense.


Still this fight won't end without 1-2 dying and Naruto recovering enough to wipe the floor with Madara and nearly seal him with an Uzumaki fuinjutsu


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 7, 2011)

Kabuto said Hiruzen was strongest of 5 kage, because he is hokage. i expect the same from tsunade. hokages are usually strongest nins of the strongest village.


----------



## uby (Nov 7, 2011)

I predict Edo Madara drops another few meteors and lolwipes the kages.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 8, 2011)

i predict itachi genjutsuing many fodders outside sensor range and having them all attack madara. 1 in 1000 ninjas have an amaterasu trap making it unpredictable for madara or muu. itachi uses izanami onoki to heal him (technique that converts serious injuries and recent  death into mere illusion and allowing the body to be tricked into exerting itself more than normal. itachi then reaches kabuto with rikudo son swirly eyes. basically this is itachi's chapter.


----------



## ashher (Nov 8, 2011)

My prediction(rather my 'wishful musings'): kages are hard pushed by madara. Tsunade's life goes under threat. Seeing that naruto clone vanishes to let real naruto know of the dire situation. Naruto falls in real dilemma cause he can sense that he's really close to Tobi, and finishing Tobi of is his duty...and the way to end this war. Despite being tormented by the prospect of tsunade might dying, Naruto would think of what Itachi said to him about trusting others...and then he makes the hard decision of not going to help the kages. Instead trust tsunade and others to handle madara, while he goes to face tobi. At the end of the  chapter comes the double cliffhanger: 1. Tsunade's life on the line 2. Naruto and Bee face Tobi.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict the following:

... Madara finds the Kage's boring the only one he wants to fight is Naruto anyway. I can sooo hear him say "The only person I want to fight is the Nine-Tails brat"

(Kage's)

Not going to happen...

(Madara)

Snaps fingers (All Kage's lay dead at his feat) the Kage bunshin dissipates after witnessing their deaths)


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 8, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> This was pretty good, and the most authentic sounding predicition so far.
> 
> Minimalist, with a single improvised jutsus, and a probable one at that. A good ratio of combat to conversation, with nobody acting out of character. A proper amount of content for a chapter, in both length and activity.
> 
> Some may find it a bit rushed and simplistic, but at least it doesn't reek of fan fiction.



Madara dodging the fastest man alive effortlessly sounds stupid.

But then, Uchiha wank and all.


----------



## Jimnast (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict the scene changes to the kakashi rampage which is now over, as they are sweeping up the battlefield and shows some itachi and bee stuff for the next 3 chapters while the 5 kages and madara fight off panel.  Ta daaaa jazz hands!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

...Oh this is going to be worse than The Pein Saga. The slaughter fest continues this week I wonder how long they'll drag Madara's one-sided fight against the kage's out before Kishimoto decides to bring Itachi, Sasuke, Bee and The "real" Naruto to the battlefield.

The Shinobi World's only hope
1.A Dead Guy
2.The Dead guy's Brother
3.And 2 Loons


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 8, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Madara dodging the fastest man alive effortlessly sounds stupid.
> 
> But then, Uchiha wank and all.



Madara is above A, that is all. He will teach him that his speed is nothing


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 8, 2011)

The kages fight well but get beat down and just when they are about to die, Itachi shows up and pulls out some crazy jutsu that sacrifices himself to kill madara.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope Rin'negan Madara wipes the floor with the 5 Kages.

Maybe we'll see Itachi reaching Kabuchimaru and in the next few chapters their fight begins.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 8, 2011)

No chap this week ? 


My prediction : 

Some shit talk and flashbacks. Some Bee and naruto dynamics. Madara says "time to get serious" chapter ends.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 8, 2011)

The Kages + Naruto face off against Edo Madara while Team Genma plus what remains of Gaara's Division get ready to take down weakened Muu

DatClone tells the Kage's he will create an opening but it will cost him all of his remaining chakra and that they better not mess up the oppurtunity Naruto then moves forward of the Kage's and has a staredown with Edo Madara with Madara commenting on how similar he is to Hashirama  and that he is worthy of destroying they engage in taijutsu Naruto then uses a new rasengan varient Madara is injured and Datclone disappears the other clones inform the other divisions of the current situation and the real Naruto tells Bee that they will move to the Kage's position and back them up


----------



## Hitt (Nov 8, 2011)

Madara fans get trolled.

The Kages work together and find a way to defeat Edo madara with little to no losses.  NF rages.  

Oh, but wait, Madara resurrects himself from being sealed somehow and prepares a final attack that no one knows how to counter.

Ah, but too late.  Itachi found Kabuto, forces him to end the Edo Tensei.  NF rages some more.  (except Itachitards)


Meanwhile, Tobi runs into Bee and Naruto....


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 8, 2011)

Really good predictions.
I think that in this chapter we will see some good combo from the kage.
I wonder what datclone will do now...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 8, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Madara dodging the fastest man alive effortlessly sounds stupid.
> 
> But then, Uchiha wank and all.



Not understanding my reasoning on why I included that part to my prediction and immediately labeling it as "Uchiha Wank".

Now that is stupid.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 8, 2011)

madara will take down a couple kages this week. This is because plot demands it.

This is simply because it then makes the itachi plot line more urgent since edo madara is the only viable edo still left as all are currently defeated or at half strength.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 8, 2011)

Preview:


takL said:


> the preview pages say on naruto
> "Madara uchiha vs gaara
> & Oonoki to clash fiercely…!!"



Seems like Gaara and Onoki will do most of the fighting next chapter.

I predict Tsunade staying back and healing


----------



## mareboro (Nov 8, 2011)

this chapter will be all about how hashirama defeated madAra...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> Seems like Gaara and Onoki will do most of the fighting next chapter.
> ...



I wonder why...maybe being ninjas with strong long distance attacks,they will keep madara busy while the other Kages prepare some jutsu or plan against him...


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> Seems like Gaara and Onoki will do most of the fighting next chapter.
> ...



lollollol, as expected.


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2011)

i have a go at predictiong madara's flashback about mito and snipps of what itachi n tobi are doing.


----------



## Jad (Nov 8, 2011)

takL said:


> i have a go at predictiong madara's flashback about mito and snipps of what itachi n tobi are doing.



Bloodeh ell' that is some juicy snippets of information there amigo~


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2011)

Jad said:


> Bloodeh ell' that is some juicy snippets of information there amigo~



thanks amigo! mind you im not good at predicting, hehe.


----------



## Grimzilla (Nov 8, 2011)

takL said:


> i have a go at predictiong madara's flashback about mito and snipps of what itachi n tobi are doing.



Hell yeah, I bet this fight is going to reveal a lot about Mito. Methinks Madara blames her for his loss of Nine-Tails.

Perhaps Nine-Tails will do something and Mito will visit Naruto in his head. He's got so many other people in his head, why nor her too.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Nov 8, 2011)

A big black sword pierces Madara from behind...covering him with amaterasu 

Sasuke appears: "Kages... I'm your opponent..again"

LOL


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> Seems like Gaara and Onoki will do most of the fighting next chapter.
> ...


I know two people who will hurt the forums if that happens.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 8, 2011)

WTF man, as if we havent gotten enough of onoki and gaara 
I was expecting the new arrivals(Mei, Tsunaide, A) to get phyical with madara for something new...*Onoki has already been defeated once...he doesnt tickle my fancy anymore, plus gaara's sand...i dnt know...i want something new tried on madara goddamit is it too much to ask*


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

I doubt only Gaara and Onoki will fight, the other Kages aren't gonna stand there doing nothing specially A.


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2011)

Did the preview really say that? More of those 2? I swear Gaara has more feats than Naruto.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 8, 2011)

so the Kages who are drained the most are gonna do most of the fighting


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope there is no more setup and we get a fight, and if there is setup we really learn something important.



hitokugutsu said:


> so the Kages who are drained the most are gonna do most of the fighting



What would be the point of that. Kishi must really dislike the other kages if that happens.

I guess the thread/page is mine.


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2011)

can i predict itachi without being flanked?


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> can i predict itachi without being flanked?



what do you mean,flanked?


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2011)

summers said:


> what do you mean,flanked?



Klue called my itachi prediction of owning nagato once "immature"


----------



## hellohi (Nov 8, 2011)

summers said:


> I know two people who will hurt the forums if that happens.



I think I know which two you are talking about

I predict some stuff other than the Kage fighting.. I doubt the entire chapter will be filled with the fight. Hoping for some Tobi info:ho


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope we find out a little about how madara survived in the vote ans about tobi.


Also I would be awesome imo if tobi was RS older son and that he is just using madara. That he does not plan on using the jins for the ultimate genjutsu but more along the lines what nagato thought. A jutsu of mass destruction but unlike what nagato wanted it for to scare people into peace but to destroy the world. That he used madara to get the rinnegan. That illistrates hate better tgen putting everyone under genjutsu so there would be no conflict. That is a type of peace in a weird way.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Its all lies intill the spoilers are confirmed. I rember last week someone said the last chapter was more about Tobi's mystery and he wasn't even in the damn thing. The time before that it was Zetsu telling Tobi Madara was on the battlefield...and it wasn't true.

Also it doesn't make sense the two most tired kages fighting a immortal rinnegan Madara.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

teamwork nojutsu is gonna get trashed.  Madaras gonna kill a couple of them and then get a heavenly god earbeating beast that naruto is known for summoning in times of trouble


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

madara summoned two asteroids from space.  His speed is the last thing thats on everyones mind.  Itachi brought hisself back from the dead with a crow he stuck down narutos throat gaara comes back from the dead without his beast and hes somehow stronger than what he was before. Naruto is sixteen and can control a rasengan sagemode shadow clones and a nine tailed beast at the same time.  Its all out the window man


----------



## Jape (Nov 8, 2011)

I wonder if they are going to teach naruto hirashin now


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 8, 2011)

If Gaara and Onoki are getting more fight time, they'll be first to be outed of this fight for sure.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 8, 2011)

I expect the Raikage to rush in first , the former mizukage will die/get sealed this chapter, but the end of the chapter will hype madara for the next chap.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 8, 2011)

i read somewhere Tobi = Sage of the six paths evil reincarnate from juubi's spirit, or someshit like that. guess it explains y kishimoto never shows tobi's face or rikudous


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Kishi, all I ask for is death.


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kishi, all I ask for is death.



fodder death don't count


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 8, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> the former mizukage will die/get sealed this chapter



So Edo Troll Mizukage isn't sealed yet? So it's really him under those bandages and is just trolling again. I bet Kabuto hasn't even really taken over him, he's just trolling him too 

No but seriously, I think you meant the former Tsuchikage, Muu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> fodder death don't count



The Kages, Muu, Edo Madara and Naruto's God Clone aren't fodders. 


Yes, I want Edo Madara to fall too.


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

Kishimoto will never kill any of them. Even Oonoki will stay alive.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2011)

Why do people want deaths just for deaths sake?


----------



## Rikudou (Nov 8, 2011)

Oonoki dies for sure.
Raikage and Tsunade might die (plenty of powerful successors).

The rest of the Kage will survive.


----------



## Penance (Nov 8, 2011)

Fodder deaths totally count...

You guys would be totally devastated if the FyN was killed (for some, more than the raikage, )...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2011)

Gaara and Oonoki starting things off seems about right, seeing as one has the best defence and the other has the best long range offense shown so far.


----------



## Treant (Nov 8, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So Edo Troll Mizukage isn't sealed yet? So it's really him under those bandages and is just trolling again. I bet Kabuto hasn't even really taken over him, he's just trolling him too
> 
> No but seriously, I think you meant the former Tsuchikage, Muu.



I think he was talking about Mei, but if this happens I'll be happy 

I want More intel of Hashirama's past, his powers, prowess, and some cool stuff *-*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 8, 2011)

I want madara to rip onoki's heart out and eat it. Thats the only way this manga can redeeem itself.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Kishit logic : Let the people who are exhausted fight first while the people who were sitting on their ass stand back and watch


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

make the tired ones fight and make the fresh kages look shocked and angry when they die.  Be nice to see A and tsunade tag team up for that lariot though. She might be the only one with enough tity to pull it off in the group


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 8, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I want madara to rip onoki's heart out and eat it. Thats the only way this manga can redeeem itself.



Can he chant kalima while ripping it out?


----------



## Judecious (Nov 8, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> Oonoki dies for sure.
> Raikage and Tsunade might die (plenty of powerful successors).
> 
> The rest of the Kage will survive.



She won't die until Naruto becomes Hokage.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 8, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I want madara to rip onoki's heart out and eat it. Thats the only way this manga can redeeem itself.



And then Madara is defeated because Onoki has sealled all his remaining power and life force in "*The Heart*".  Eating Onoki's heart is what defeats Madara.

This great idea also has an extremely subtle symbolism.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 8, 2011)

Oonoki and Raikage use the father-son kamehameha wave on Madara, but Madara absorbs it and creates the spirit bomb, but Muu is a little bitch and says "DON'T WE WILL ALL DIE", but Madara is like "Bitch please, look at hair, fabio be hating on the weekends", but then Tsunade and Mei try to stop him by offering him to cook his dinner forever, but Gaara is mad cause he got red hair, but then Datclone uses special beam cannon and kills Madara, but then Hodi comes and fucks everybody up 

You know its gonna happen :sanji


----------



## _Claire_ (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> make the tired ones fight and make the fresh kages look shocked and angry when they die.  Be nice to see A and tsunade tag team up for that lariot though. She might be the only one with enough tity to pull it off in the group




Tsunade and Mei will flash their boobs to Edo-Madara causing an Edo-Nosebleed and dropping him flat.  Muu will die from a long-overdue boner.  Oonoki will pop a vessel and Gaara will piss himself.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

anybody thinkin that one or all the kage die and kabuto edos them and uses them against the alliance?  My prediction is the ultimate test.  Killer bee and darui will have to defeat A  temari and konkoro will have to defeat gaara kakashi and naruto will have to take out tsunade and so on and so forth


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 8, 2011)

Muu is going to get owned really badly.

He's going to be Kishimoto's good-guy punching bag.

His purpose will be to hype Madara.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> *anybody thinkin that one or all the kage will die and kabuto edos them and uses them against the alliance?*  My prediction is the ultimate test.  Killer bee and darui will have to defeat A  temari and konkoro will have to defeat gaara kakashi and naruto will have to take out tsunade and so on and so forth



If that happens...

Although it won't happen because that would mean pointless time wasting. 
(As what are the kages gonna show that's new when they're an edo?)


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

_Claire_ said:


> Tsunade and Mei will flash their boobs to Edo-Madara causing an Edo-Nosebleed and dropping him flat.  Muu will die from a long-overdue boner.  Oonoki will pop a vessel and Gaara will piss himself.


naruto could use a few more chick fights other than the exams the naruto universe has been a sausage fest


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Muu is going to get owned really badly.
> 
> He's going to be Kishimoto's good-guy punching bag.
> 
> His purpose will be to hype Madara.



Ever since Madara arrived, Muu's actions:

1. Trip and fall on the amazement of Madara.

2. Taken Over by Kabuto

3. Dust Release Fail 

4. Get hit by a meteor 

5. Punched by Raikage

he isn't having a good day.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

CA182 said:


> If that happens...
> 
> Although it won't happen because that would mean pointless time wasting.
> (As what are the kages gonna show that's new when they're an edo?)


yo imagine A or tsunade with ems and the rinny?  What the hell could ya do about them two?  Anyways it would be a waste of time but it certainly seems kishi does not mind that at all ya know.  Would love to c granny tsunade pass the torch to naruto like that tho


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 8, 2011)

my prediction is: Madara will be killed by a raikage's punch.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

am i the only guy rooting for muu?


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> She won't die until Naruto becomes Hokage.



Her death will spark Naruto's ascent to Hokage. 


In fact, I hope she dies against Madara, while exhausting all of her chakra healing A's manly left arm.

How funny would that be?


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> my prediction is: Madara will be killed by a raikage's punch.


dude madara can reach outerspace and pull asteroids from the sky.  A has pretty good clothesline.  Madara will not die by a suckerpunch from A.  No contest.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Ever since Madara arrived, Muu's actions:
> 
> 1. Trip and fall on the amazement of Madara.
> 
> ...



Muu was over when datclone  pwnd him

He probably will outlast madara so kabuto can get a good look at the events unfolding.

Really muu should just go invisible and hide.


----------



## _Claire_ (Nov 8, 2011)

To beat Edo-Madara, Real Naruto will have to pop another tail in Kyuubi-Mode.  I see that coming from a mile away...Plot no Jutsu, yo.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

muuu gets no respect at all he should turn on everyone and stab himself in the stomach jap style and give his body to kabuto.  Didnt kakashis dad do that by the way?  Im surprised they never brought him back


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> muuu gets no respect at all he should turn on everyone and stab himself in the stomach jap style and give his body to kabuto



Is not his fault, anything standing next to Madara really looks like shit.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

thing is i i think he has to seperate from that beast soon because madara can control it.  And if he can control the beast he can control naruto.  Very soon were going to naruto beastless vs madara


----------



## _Claire_ (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Is not his fault, anything standing next to Madara really looks like shit.



Yup!  And a re-booted dead guy, at that.  Madara can burp and knock 100,000 people dead.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> my prediction is: Madara will be killed by a raikage's punch.





Hashirama said:


> Is not his fault, anything standing next to Madara really looks like shit.



i cant argue that i mean this guy can control ems the rinny susanoo black flames the ninetails and oh yea outerspace steroids with pinpoint accuracy.  Folks wonder why all five kages had to come out there


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> thing is i i think he has to seperate from that beast soon because madara can control it.  And if he can control the beast he can control naruto.  Very soon were going to naruto beastless vs madara



Well we know he cant summon it, since its inside DatClone, controlling Idk.  I dont even know how that works are all clones connected to Kyubi or does the kyubi divide like the clones?


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Well we know he cant summon it, since its inside DatClone, controlling Idk.  I dont even know how that works are all clones connected to Kyubi or does the kyubi divide like the clones?


good question i always thought the beast has control over how much chakra he gives naruto but kishi makes my mind squishy with all these in and outs


----------



## _Claire_ (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> thing is i i think he has to seperate from that beast soon because madara can control it.  And if he can control the beast he can control naruto.  Very soon were going to naruto beastless vs madara



See, I think Kishi will want to show Naruto has more control, so it will be like a tug-of-war over control of Foxy for a few pages then Naruto will over-throw Madara in Fox Power.  Something like that.  (shrug )


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

mercutio246 said:


> good question i always thought the beast has control over how much chakra he gives naruto but kishi makes my mind squishy with all these in and outs



It makes you think because if all of the clones are connected to the Kyubi then when Datclone used all Kyubi chakra or a lot of chakra all of the other clones should have exited RM mode but as we see in the next chapter one clone was fighting Zetsu in RM so maybe is the other way that the Kyubi divides itself alongside the clones.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

_Claire_ said:


> See, I think Kishi will want to show Naruto has more control, so it will be like a tug-of-war over control of Foxy for a few pages then Naruto will over-throw Madara in Fox Power.  Something like that.  (shrug )


not bad at all that sounds kishy like.  The fox will basically have to choose a master.  Cool beans


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Chakra sharing between Naruto and the Kyuubi works like this, I believe:

Naruto shelves his own chakra (Naruto chakra) and draws upon the chakra he stole from the Kyuubi; therefore, entering Kyuubi Chakra Mode. While in KCM, the Kyuubi is drawing upon his host's human chakra (Naruto chakra).

When Naruto makes a shadow clone, the amount of available Kyuubi chakra is evenly distributed between the original and all of the clones. At the same time, the rate of chakra absorption/consumption for the Kyuubi doubles for each clone that is made.

Therefore, when Naruto (original or clone) runs out of their allocated portion of Kyuubi chakra, that Naruto then splits half of the available human (Naruto chakra) with the Kyuubi. 

Dat Clone, used up his KCM chakra, then used up his half-portion of the "Naruto chakra" which means that the chakra he received from the Kyuubi, was in fact a portion of Naruto's own chakra that the Kyuubi had previously absorbed.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

see man even that was too complicated for a dummy like me splitin and sharin and swappin chakra here then there kishis gotta spell it out for me im stumped


----------



## Superstars (Nov 8, 2011)

Tobi shows up and starts balling against Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chakra sharing between Naruto and the Kyuubi works like this, I believe:
> 
> Naruto shelves his own chakra (Naruto chakra) and draws upon the chakra he stole from the Kyuubi; therefore, entering Kyuubi Chakra Mode. While in KCM, the Kyuubi is drawing upon his host's human chakra (Naruto chakra).
> 
> ...



hmm alright, still that must mean that Naruto is even more of a chakra beast if Datclone achieved all of those clones with Odama Rasengan with a portion of Naruto's chakra.


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> hmm alright, still that must mean that Naruto is even more of a chakra beast if Datclone achieved all of those clones with Odama Rasengan with a portion of Naruto's chakra.



Of course he is a chakra beast, that's nothing new.


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Of course he is a chakra beast, that's nothing new.



 I just didn't expect him to be this *much* of a chakra beast but w/e, I remember when people where denying the feats in the fight with the Kyubi I guess that means they where true the feats.


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I just didn't expect him to be this *much* of a chakra beast but w/e,* I remember when people where denying the feats in the fight with the Kyubi *I guess that means they where true the feats.



Typical NF.

Anyway, if my theory is correct, any chakra DAT Clone receives from the Kyuubi at this point, is actually his very own "normal" chakra. Makes sense when you think about it - it's not as if his clone reentered KCM.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Typical NF.
> 
> Anyway, if my theory is correct, any chakra DAT Clone receives from the Kyuubi at this point, is actually his very own "normal" chakra. Makes sense when you think about it - it's not as if his clone reentered KCM.



you mean the chakra the kyuubi took from Naruto?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict Mei's legs


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict madara will degrade the kages saying they are weaker then the past onea and saying to tsunade she cant be shodais granddaughter cause she is weak.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict the alliance discovering Madara's hidden weakness.

His hair.

The Alliance cuts Madara's hair and instantly Madara loses his power.
Just like Samson from the Bible.


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

j0hnni_ said:


> you mean the chakra the kyuubi took from Naruto?



Exactly.

The power the Kyuubi gave to "DAT Clone" is Naruto's own chakra. It's part of the sharing nature of their relationship. At some point, they'll have to establish a finite amount of (Naruto/Kyuubi) chakra that will split between one another.

I believe that is what the Hachibi was trying to tell Naruto before, as he stated:



			
				Hachibi said:
			
		

> Normally, you'd negotiate with the beast as to how much chakra you'd _both give_.



So instead of both bijuu and host freely drawing upon the entire portion of each others' chakra, both will swap a set amount of chakra to the other.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict tobi to escape from madara's genjutsu and kill madara


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 8, 2011)

spoiler 

madara: it's time to test my new jutsu, with hashirama's cells even I can't imagine how powerful it will be 

gaara: it looks like he's about to attack

onoki: i'm sorry, but I can't do too much at the moment, I am too injured and jinton is out of question.

tsunade: hopefully your knowledge on madara is good enough to let us win.

mei: I see. another uchiha, I've always believed they produced good looking men...and I was right.

raikage: Mizukage there's no time for any of your seductive attitude, we are up against madara 

muu (kabuto): I see. so all 5 kages have joined the battle. bad idea from the alliance. you just gathered the alliances strongest forces into my invincible pawn madara

madara: big talk for a person who has to hide from the real combat

raikage: enough of this. "raikage goes V2 and flashes towards madara" "madara is hit by raikage punch"


madara: you have some amazing speed, I am having a hard time reacting. but your strenght is useless since my body has been covered by a wooden defense. "flashback to madara looking at his chest"

madara: "madara makes a giant fire ball point blank at raikages face"

"raikage dodges"

tsunade: his fireball is still coming towards us

mei: suiton: colnis evaspera

muu (kabuto): such an advanced suiton from a ninja not recognized for being a suiton master...impressive

gaara: great job mei, your suiton collided with his katon causing a mist capable of hiding my sand, I will shoot my sand through the ground to attack him.

"raikage appears behind madara while onoki appears in front of madara with a rock punch"

madara: it's no use, my susanoo can defend me in ti...

"raikage and onoki collide with susanoo yet no damage is made"

"gaara's sand catches susanoo, but madara cuts some of it before it can catch his feet"

madara: you really think i would fall for that same technique twice? 

"madara deactivates susanoo to jump away from gaara's sand, but sand forms behind madara"

gaara: no, that wasn't the strategy anyway

"tsunade comes running in with chakra scapels"

tsunade: I will disrupt madara's chakra with this technique, even if we can't defeat him since he would continuously regenerate, hopefully we can cut his control of ninjutsu.

madara: Damn, this sand has got me covered and it would be a bad idea to get hit by that kage's attack, I underestimated them...it's time for uchiha madara, the genius above all to fight seriously

End


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 8, 2011)

Madara defeats the Kages (apart from Mei)

Mei: 
Madara: Ohhhhhh 


Meanwhile, Gai and Kakashi are randomly smoking some weed.

Kakashi: too much for you?
Gai: I USE THE 7 GATES, HOW COULD U EVEN ASK THAT? YOUTH!
Kakashi:....

While this is happening, the rest of Kakashi's division get killed by Edo Sasuke

Gai: WTF?

The end


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 8, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Madara defeats the Kages (apart from Mei)
> 
> Mei:
> Madara: Ohhhhhh
> ...


this prediction makes complete sense, 10/10


----------



## Penance (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Of course he is a chakra beast, that's nothing new.



There's nothing new under the sun...except an asteroid...


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2011)

A charges at Madara with his Lighting Release Armor and punches him. Madara gets knocked and out and complements A's speed. Madara brings out Susanoo and Tsunade charges in. Tsunade punches Susanoo and send it flying from the force of the  punch. Tsunade charges but Madara tries to crush Tsunade with one of Susanoo's first. Tsunade blocks it with one arm due to her strenght. Everyone in the battlefield is impressed. Tsunade then lifts Susanoo and tosses it in the air. Mei goes for a Lava Release technique but Susanoo covers Madara effectively. Onoki pulls one last Dust Element technique but Madara transforms his Susanoo in full form. Chapter ends with Madara killing Onoki with Susanoo.


----------



## Kek (Nov 8, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> ATsunade punches Susanoo and send it flying from the force of the  punch. Tsunade charges but Madara tries to crush Tsunade with one of Susanoo's first. Tsunade blocks it with one arm due to her strenght. Everyone in the battlefield is impressed. Tsunade then lifts Susanoo and tosses it in the air.



I know Tsunade is strong, but I doubt even she could pull off any of that. If I recall, even A wasn't able to break through Susanoo.


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 8, 2011)

I predict the following:
- Madara counters Raikage's shunshin with Shinra Tensei
- Mei uses a large area-of-effect lava technique, and just for fun Madara pulls out his armored Susano'o
- Tsunade punches Madara's Susano'o shield (or whatever he has) and breaks it, surprising both Madara and Kabuto
- Madara attempts to restrain Tsunade with Mokuton, but she breaks free.
- Gaara attempts the same strategy as before, though Madara counters with Gakidō.
- Madara using one of his normal Mangekyō techniques, but the Kages counter it somehow.
- Chapter ends with Madara activating Izanami, and the last page is of some kind of battlefield-wide death-bringing jutsu that leaves all 5 Kages in shock, along with even Kabuto.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2011)

Kek said:


> I know Tsunade is strong, but I doubt even she could pull off any of that. If I recall, even A wasn't able to break through Susanoo.



I never said she broke through Susanoo but if she punches Susanoo hard enough the force will push it back. Susanoo isn't invincinble.

Also it was never stated in the manga that A's strenght is greater than Tsunade's.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 8, 2011)

Izanami is not gonna happen 

Madara is gonna get own'd by Raikage :sanji


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kek said:


> I know Tsunade is strong, but I doubt even she could pull off any of that. If I recall, even A wasn't able to break through Susanoo.


A WAS able to break through Susano'o. And Tsunade has even greater strength than A-she could wield Gamabunta's sword even with her muscles ripped and torn.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2011)

I doubt tsunad would be able yo do anything to susanno because If tsunade is able to push back susanno what would sage naruto do. Tsunade pickes up a sword while naruto picked up a huge rhino summoming and the kyuubi. So i doubt strength alone will get through it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I doubt tsunad would be able yo do anything to susanno because If tsunade is able to push back susanno what would sage naruto do. Tsunade pickes up a sword while naruto picked up a huge rhino summoming and the kyuubi. So i doubt strength alone will get through it.



What did I just read?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 8, 2011)

Fight won't go anywhere this week. We'll get 5 pages of talking, 9 or 10 of other things (probably the real Naruto, seeing as we haven't seem him in a while), and then two pages of the fight really beginning.

This fight is too hyped for Kishi NOT to do two "And it BEGINS!" cliffhangers. 



eyeknockout said:


> spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You're not even trying. 

Use google and translate it into terrible Japanese, first. Then add Susano'o V5 and Itachi. Then we have a legit fake spoiler.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I doubt tsunad would be able yo do anything to susanno because If tsunade is able to push back susanno what would sage naruto do. Tsunade pickes up a sword while naruto picked up a huge rhino summoming and the kyuubi. So i doubt strength alone will get through it.



Susanoo is incredibly overrated. Even Danzo managed to find an opening by simply using one of his summons.


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fight won't go anywhere this week. We'll get 5 pages of talking, 9 or 10 of other things (probably the real Naruto, seeing as we haven't seem him in a while), and then two pages of the fight really beginning.
> 
> This fight is too hyped for Kishi NOT to do two "And it BEGINS!" cliffhangers.
> 
> ...



I dont mind a dialogue heavy chapter as long as it give us something to think on and talk about, reveals something that we didn't know already. If its just, OMG he is strong, or Kages being filled in with what happened that would suck.

Also why do people bother with the fake spoilers, nobodys falling for it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 8, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Susanoo is incredibly overrated. Even Danzo managed to find an opening by simply using one of his summons.


you are confusing incomplete susanoo with the complete one, we still have not seem anybody managing to get throught a complete susanoo.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> you are confusing incomplete susanoo with the complete one, we still have not seem anybody managing to get throught a complete susanoo.



It doesn't matter. Complete or incomplete there is always a weakness. Itachi stated it himself. Every technique has a weakness. Besides Gaara managed to pull Madara out of his Susanoo which is more advance than Sasuke was in the Danzo fight. The only Susanoo that has not been broken is Itachi and it was because he had that legendary mirror.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2011)

Just like Madara commented in the beginning about how he was witnessing a all-shinobi alliance for the first time, he likely is gonna say something about how he never imagined the 5 Kages would one day join forces.

I hope A takes his Raikage cloth cape so that we can see if last week's spread was an art mistake or not regarding his right arm.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 8, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Madara defeats the Kages (apart from Mei)
> 
> Mei:
> Madara: Ohhhhhh
> ...



 

Amazing work, solid through and through.  I changed the ending though - hope you don't mind.


----------



## auem (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> you are confusing incomplete susanoo with the complete one, we still have not seem anybody managing to get throught a complete susanoo.



so EMS madara's susanoo wasn't complete..?


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 8, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> It doesn't matter. Complete or incomplete there is always a weakness. Itachi stated it himself. Every technique has a weakness. Besides Gaara managed to pull Madara out of his Susanoo which is more advance than Sasuke was in the Danzo fight. The only Susanoo that has not been broken is Itachi's, *and that's simply because it was Itachi's *.



Fixed (lol jk)...and we really don't know if Madara's version is more advanced than Sasuke's.



auem said:


> so EMS madara's susanoo wasn't complete..?



Correct, it was not complete - no yamabushi.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 8, 2011)

auem said:


> so EMS madara's susanoo wasn't complete..?


No, it wasn't, by 3rd stage standards. You can still see bones towards the bottom; the ribcage.


----------



## auem (Nov 8, 2011)

yup!my mistake...thanks...


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 8, 2011)

edo madara uses s/t jutsu/phasing bring everybody into confusion once again


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 8, 2011)

To Those of you that said that Muu Sucks

in a kishi interview, Kishimoto said that Muu is one of his favorite characters because of the awesome things that he Can do.

Kishi even said that he thinks that muu will also be everyone else's favorite character Once we see what Muu is capable of

i think that muu will show some really awesome feats and and put up a good fight and  might wind up being even better than the 2nd mizukage and raikage.

remember its not only madara vs the 5 kages, Muu is fightning as well! 

it's a 2 on 5.


----------



## lucid dream (Nov 8, 2011)

summers said:


> I dont mind a dialogue heavy chapter as long as it give us something to think on and talk about, reveals something that we didn't know already. *If its just, OMG he is strong, or Kages being filled in with what happened that would suck.*
> 
> Also why do people bother with the fake spoilers, nobodys falling for it.



That's my concern, not that there might be too many words to read. I know Kishi won't keep up this break-neck speed of showcasing Madara, but I don't want a chapter of different characters clucking around like panicked hens discussing the situation. 

I personally don't mind dialogue and flashbacks either, so long as they actually tell us something interesting about events/characters. Doesn't have to be a huge secret, there's no sense in complaining about every chapter without a game changing revelation.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 8, 2011)

@ rickmartin

Mu got nerfed when he decided to mock Katsuyu and split himself. Kabuto had to wait for him to build up enough strength just to summon Madara, the "trump card". He even showed fear when he discovered that he summoned Uchiha god. I don't think he'll play much of a factor.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 8, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> To Those of you that said that Muu Sucks
> 
> in a kishi interview, Kishimoto said that Muu is one of his favorite characters because of the awesome things that he Can do.
> 
> Kishi even said that he thinks that muu will also be everyone else's favorite character Once we see what Muu is capable of



Source?

On-topic: Will be interesting to see how the 5 Kage interact with Madara


----------



## spiritmight (Nov 8, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> To Those of you that said that Muu Sucks
> 
> in a kishi interview, Kishimoto said that Muu is one of his favorite characters because of the awesome things that he Can do.
> 
> ...



Why do people always make references to supposed interviews with Kishi without linking to them or providing a source?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> What did I just read?



My Backwards logic


----------



## Summers (Nov 9, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Why do people always make references to supposed interviews with Kishi without linking to them or providing a source?



LOL, kishi interviews, apparently he does 20 a month. You can take a guess as to why they're are mentioned without a source, you will probably be right.
To this day I have only seen 1 kishi interview comment sourced, by Ipho3rz


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry people here's The source

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVSBSx_EF-o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Many people say that it's Fake But it seems real to me


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ultimate Troll/Shitstorm Igniter:

Chapter 563:

Madara: "It's been a while since I've had to face an entire army...this looks exactly like that time I fought Hashirama."*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Sorry people here's The source
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVSBSx_EF-o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Many people say that it's Fake But it seems real to me



sure fake...the source is a spanish site with no original link to the japanese script,there are readers here who read original jump every week...it would have been a news by now...


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> sure fake...the source is a spanish site,there are readers here who read original jump every week...it would have been a news by now...



yea it probally is Fake. O Well lets just sit back, relax and wait till the chapter comes out


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

It's fake. If it was real other websites would have posted it somewhere. This is most likely fanmade.


----------



## Summers (Nov 9, 2011)

Face said:


> It's fake. If it was real other websites would have posted it somewhere. This is most likely fanmade.



Wishful thinking from fans I guess. Why waste even a minute creating that stuff.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Nov 9, 2011)

Just read a kishi interview, he said that Madara is going to beat all the kages and then proceed accomplish his goal.

100% Real by the way, and don't you dare ask me for the source.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 9, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Just read a kishi interview, he said that Madara is going to beat all the kages and then proceed accomplish his goal.
> 
> 100% Real by the way, and don't you dare ask me for the source.



Kishi you sly dog..


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

From an actual interview with Kishimoto





> . . . The snake is more powerful than the frog, the snail is more powerful than the snake, and the frog is more powerful than the snail, making a "paper, rock, scissors" sort of situation. These three are collectively called the Sansukumi.


There never has been anything really backing up "sansukumi" strength relationship for the sannin the manga, but still.  It's sort of like naming a set of characters "rock", "scissors", and "paper".  You just assume they follow a rock, paper, and scissors relation in terms of strength.

I've always sort of felt that Tsunade would be the "paper" of the relationship.  People will comment "How can paper beat rock?  The rock would just tear through the paper!" and I've never had a good comeback to that.  But still, I'm a believer that paper would beat rock.  And I hope Tsunade shows how that could happen in this chapter.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

i think this chapter is mostly transitional...or else T would have chimed in...


----------



## CCV (Nov 9, 2011)

- Everyone starts ganging up on Madara. 
- Madara activates Asura and ST and starts injuring the kages.
- The kages are instantly healed by Tsunade from the back, and he realizes he has to go for Tsunade first.
- Madara bruteforce his way to Tsunade and starts to pull her soul with human path.
- Tsunade smiles and says that's what shes been waiting for and at close range, injected Anti-bodies into Madara.
- The anti-bodies attack the Hirashima cells that Kabuto implanted into Madara Edo. 
- Madara loses his Rinnengan before he can pull out tsunade's soul.
- The other Kage counter attacks Madara
- Madara activates his Susanoo to defend but the Susanno gets melted through, while Raikage breaks it apart. Oonoki and Garaa about to seal Madara
- Kabuto sacrifices muu to save and recalls madara.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 9, 2011)

So there's a chapter this week?


----------



## aifa (Nov 9, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Ultimate Troll/Shitstorm Igniter:
> 
> Chapter 563:
> 
> ...



The fuck is this shit? Can't stand the fact that Hashi solo'ed Madara?


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa are you sure it T?


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> From an actual interview with KishimotoThere never has been anything really backing up "sansukumi" strength relationship for the sannin the manga, but still.  It's sort of like naming a set of characters "rock", "scissors", and "paper".  You just assume they follow a rock, paper, and scissors relation in terms of strength.
> 
> I've always sort of felt that Tsunade would be the "paper" of the relationship.  People will comment "How can paper beat rock?  The rock would just tear through the paper!" and I've never had a good comeback to that.  But still, I'm a believer that paper would beat rock.  And I hope Tsunade shows how that could happen in this chapter.



The only real strength feat we've seen from Tsunade was her fight against Oro.  And in that match, all of the Sannin were in some way handicapped so they couldn't use their full abilities.  

So I'm sure we will see something from Tsunade we haven't seen before.  Do I think she's gonna pull out something that's gonna put her on par strength-wise with Oro and Jiraiya?  I doubt it, but don't discount the possibility.  But as we've seen more than once, brute strength isn't the only way you can be powerful.  So whatever trump card she has that we'll probably see in this match, it'll be something worthy of what we've seen from Oro and Jiraiya at their best. 

On a slightly related topic, I always wished Kishi had done something like this with Team 7.  Naruto is ridiculously strong.  Sasuke as well.  But Sakura is at about the same level she was when Part 2 began.  All the hype Kishi had for her character seems to have disappeared, which kinda disappoints me.  I would've loved to have seen Team 7 team up one last time in the manga, with all three on somewhat equal footing, instead of one of them pretty much being dead weight.  

But you can't have it all, it seems.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> Hexa are you sure it T?


Yeah.

Uchiha Madara

Same IP mask.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Google Translate said:
			
		

> Spotted this impure world incarnated shadow VS5
> Defeat Madara said another five Naruto shadows.
> Naruto avatar to remove the shade to keep the words of Naruto going to win five.
> Be in contact with the body and Naruto Madara's mask! Buchikamasu the head with Naruto.



Madara defeats five of Naruto's Shadow Clones? Naruto and Bee meet Tobi at the end?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

spoilers come out just as I was getting ready to call it a night .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara defeats five of Naruto's Shadow Clones? Naruto and Bee meet Tobi at the end?



I hope T screwed up there.

I want to see Madara v. Kages, not more Naruto clone shit.

We all know nobody's in danger with clones and that they won't do anything to Madara because Kishi will at least give the Kages a show.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait.

Did Naruto's clone defeat Madara?


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Well if Naruto and Bee meet tobi, it's time for that mask to finally come off.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

5 shadows=5 kages

Idk why Narutos name is there. So either they defeat him or he defeated them...But I doubt it ends in 1 chap.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> Did Naruto's clone defeat Madara?



That's what I got from google translator 

If that's true, I'm gonna hang Kishi from his balls.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

instead of 5 kages,5 naruto clones....WTF!!!!


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

5 kages defeating madara or vice versa is OK...it is just first round...either would bounce back...but naruto clones...


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa, could you possibly give us your take on the spoiler and its meaning?

If Madara lost already, and to a clone, I will die of laughter. Can't say that I'm surprised after what happened to Nagato.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 9, 2011)

5 Shadows=5 Kages.

The 5 Kage's from Naruto.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe Naruto TnJ'd Madara about peace, sunshine and daisies.. 

0r 5 clones vs Madara,...  does that mean the 5 kages we're defeated?


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

lol Naruto's clone defeats madara.  Hope google isn't right.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Ha ha ha, reading the reactions to spoilers or badly translated google translate spoilers is half the fun of these kind of threads.:rofl


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

> You say that the 穢 earth transmigration variegated VS5 shadow five shadow pushes down the alone variegation already in [naruto]. Five people win [naruto], [naruto] which leaves word and cancels the shadow offshoot. [naruto] itself and B contact with the variegation of the mask! Head attachment spotted straw bag [naruto].



What the hell.

Naruto defeats Madara and kicks Tobi's head off?

Are we sure this isn't a prediction because I can't imagine Kishi sucks that bad. I mean, is the manga going to end next week?



Kαrin said:


> That's what I got from google translator
> 
> If that's true, I'm gonna hang Kishi from his balls.



If that's true, Kishi has none, so good luck with that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> 5 Shadows=5 Kages.
> 
> The 5 Kage's from Naruto.



5 DAT Clone clones or DAT Clone and 5 Kages, either way it sucks. The first page of this very chapter marks the beginning of the battle between Madara and all 5 Kages.

One chapter?


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I will laugh if this haxxed fucker only lasts one more chapter


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like my prediction might actually be correct.  Maybe.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL Kabuto= fail.

Madara only lasted one chapter.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 9, 2011)

Only thing every crap translator is consistent on is B and Naruto run into Tobi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2011)

.........................................
.........................................
.........................................

For the first time in my years here...I'm speechless.


----------



## sagroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Considering we use Kages ourselves as shorthand for Hokage etc, and shadow = Kage, 5 shadows means 5 Kages, not bunshins. Still, Madara going down to them in one chapter is rather surprising. So it looks like the chapter is the Kages beati Madara, and the very last bit is the real Naruto kicking Tobi's head off? 

Perhaps next chapter we finally see who is behind the mask.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

Rinnegan users are doomed for failure, sasuke fans better watch out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

If one of the four major villains is defeated in the same chapter another is half-killed, Kishi really just doesn't give a shit anymore.

Expect the manga to end in December.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

If the Kages did defeat him, then good. They have that position for a reason and that's exactly what should happen if the five of them get together to fight an enemy.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

...Or perhaps people just fell for the hype and assumed edo Madara to be final boss material.  He's not.

The real battle is Naruto vs Sasuke.  I thought everyone knew this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

No way its ending in december, this is just one giant plot twist.


Tobi needs madaras soul for a part of his plan.

refer to that chapter in where Kabuto offered to help Tobi with the war.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 9, 2011)

We should wait until there's an official translation and more information.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> If the Kages did defeat him, then good. They have that position for a reason and that's exactly what should happen if the five of them get together to fight an enemy.



The problem isn't the fact that he was defeated, but for it to go down in 17 pages, well....


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the Five Kage tell Naruto to defeat Tobi, who T is calling Madara.  I think at the end Naruto hits him in the face.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think the Five Kage tell Naruto to defeat Tobi, who T is calling Madara.  I think at the end Naruto hits him in the face.



what happens between the kages and madara?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 9, 2011)

then the mask will be broken out !!!


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> then the mask will be broken out !!!



It's about damn time.

Oh, and look, just like Oda and Kubo before him, he decides to end the "war" quickly, when he realizes that he stretched things on long enough.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

We'll finally see Tobi's face next week.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe I'm saying this but, I hope this fight does not end in one chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> We'll finally see Tobi's face next week.



Can't wait for armadillo penis edit's.


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

So Naruto Falcon punched Tobi in the face?


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If one of the four major villains is defeated in the same chapter another is half-killed, Kishi really just doesn't give a shit anymore.
> 
> Expect the manga to end in December.


Masashi Kishimoto may be following his brother's footsteps and rushing the final arc, like Seishi Kishimoto did with 666 Satan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> We'll finally see Tobi's face next week.



Depending on how this chapter goes, Tobi is either:

- T, the master troll for giving us confusing spoilers.

or

- Kishi, the master troll, for screwing this up so bad.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think the kages defeat Madara yet.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

it makes sense that Madara was defeated in one chapter, the longer the fight drags on the more likely the Kage were going to lose. 


Looking forwards to Tobi's reaction once he's lost access to Madara soul.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

Why so surprised? Healthy Nagato's fight also ended in one chapter. This is to be expected from Kishi


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Seems like the Five Kage tell Naruto to go deal with Tobi. Their fight with Madara hasn't concluded. Not even sure it's started yet.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> it makes sense that Madara was defeated in one chapter, the longer the fight drags on the more likely the Kage were going to lose.
> 
> 
> Looking forwards to Tobi's reaction once he's lost access to Madara soul.



I'm sure you meant Kabuto.

For him, it's old blood or GTFO!!


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Seems like the Five Kage tell Naruto to go deal with Tobi. Their fight with Madara hasn't concluded. Not even sure it's started yet.



Is there anything else in that spoiler or is that it?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> what happens between the kages and madara?


I'm not really sure.  But I think the story switches away from the fight.  It might have started, or it might not have.

EDIT: Sai.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

now everyone is going to want the next chapter.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are you guys complaining, Madara has been fighting ever since he was summoned all those Chapters ago.......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi has 4 masks?

Did he save Kakuzu or does he have a new/fourth mask now?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

According to the newest spoiler post, it seems Tobi's mask is broken, shattered by Naruto's attack.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

Dammit Google translate, Y U NO GET EVEN CLOSE?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Nov 9, 2011)

i'm wrong or in the last post T says clearly that there are shattered piece of tobi's mask?


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

The new spoiler released reminds me of Kakuzu masks, does he come back into the picture ? O_o


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm sure you meant Kabuto.
> 
> For him, it's old blood or GTFO!!


I'm glad I'm still not the only one waiting for Kabuto to show the powers of his old blood.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

so i'm guessing naruto released Kage Bunshin then.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

well from the spoiler it dosent seems like the kages fight with madara concluded at all.perhaps just beginning.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

KakuTobi porn. Do it NF, I know you have it in you.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe it means his mask shatters into four pieces,instead of four masks.


----------



## sasutachi (Nov 9, 2011)

i dont get anything from this spoilers.
tobi is madara,so t called him madara?


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get to see Tobi's face next chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone who knows Japanese needs to clarify if Kishi means a fourth mask, four masks, or four pieces of a mask.

And why is TSUNADE talking about buying time for the other Kages to recover? Wasn't she one of the worst off?


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

If the fight didn't even start that's retarded Akira Toriyama DB like shit.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

four pieces makes a lot more sense than four masks. lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i dont get anything from this spoilers.
> tobi is madara,so t called him madara?



He called him Madara because he is probably use to calling him Madara. T didn't mention any details concerning his actual face. Only that Naruto's attack hit him in the face, which apparently shattered his mask.

If we're lucky, we will finally see who's face sits beneath that mask next week.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Nov 9, 2011)

i think it's 4 pieces of Tobi's mask


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

OH FUCK

DID THE MASK SERIOUSLY BREAK

DSHGGFSDGSIFJGDFSDGHFDGAFKDGFGAFSDGAW


----------



## rac585 (Nov 9, 2011)

getting my hopes up for this chapter

preparing for disappointment


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

i think the raikage attacks to buy time for the kages to recover.and perhaps tsunade as well?


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

* Madara pulls out a spare mask from his pocket *   xD How terrible if that happened

I think Naruto must of used RM/Minato level speed to catch Tobi off guard without having time to warp away.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Most useful thing Naruto has done for the forums since the manga started is shatter that stupid freaken mask.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

OHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGODOHGOD

I'm not ready for the next chapter. Someone hold me.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto must've caught Tobi with one heck of a surprise attack, because I find it ridiculous that even an _accessory_ of his can be damaged right now.

His defense is just way too stacked.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i think the raikage attacks to buy time for the kages to recover.and perhaps tsunade as well?



Tsunade heals the others, lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

If the mask breaks now, it's even more likely it's Madara.

Tsunade says go get Tobi we'll handle Madara.

Naruto attacks Tobi while that fight is going on. We all know that Naruto has to have another "oh shit" moment, and if he rips off the mask and it's just Madara again...


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Naruto must've caught Tobi with one heck of a surprise attack, because I find it ridiculous that even an _accessory_ of his can be damaged right now.
> 
> His defense is just way too stacked.


Plot apparently requires it to be broken so I wouldn't put much thought into it.


Klue said:


> Tsunade heals the others, lol.



LB gonna be mad.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

inb4 Tobi's defense aren't immune to kyuubi's chakra. lol


----------



## m1cojakle (Nov 9, 2011)

Spoiler:
chapter ends with Tobi's mask shattered on the ground.  cliffhanger
It is revealed that madara uses the same jutsu as madara and has a clone of hashiramas heart which is why he can use his jutsu.Kages attack Madara with their signature jutsus.  Tsunade uses suiton attack.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the mask breaks now, it's even more likely it's Madara.
> 
> Tsunade says go get Tobi we'll handle Madara.
> 
> Naruto attacks Tobi while that fight is going on. We all know that Naruto has to have another "oh shit" moment, and if he rips off the mask and it's just Madara again...



Best possible outcome.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Hitt said:


> If the fight didn't even start that's retarded Akira Toriyama DB like shit.



Mangakas often enjoy postponing the awesome stuff with lots of talk so this chapter just like the one before could be mostly centered around talking.

Still, there may be a few pages with Madara defending from the kages attack and maybe even counterattacking. Then it goes to Naruto and Bee.

Considering how many are curious about Tobi's identity and power the focus changing to him may be somewhat forgivable by kishi.

Perhaps half of each chapter from now on will be on Madara Vs Kages AND Naruto and Bee VS Tobi.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone translated the new spoilers?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Best possible outcome.



I hope he says something really, really snarky.

Then sits down and starts painting his nails while chatting it up with Naruto, who just stands there bug-eyed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Someone translated the new spoilers?



No, someone gave their interpretation of a google translation and posted it in the spoiler thread.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

yea tsunade heals garra and onooki while mei and raikage buy them time.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 9, 2011)

Did someone post a google trans in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Why would someone try and translate google and put it in the spoiler thread. Anyone can do that. lol


Hexa, where are you to remove that and prevent massive confusion?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Nov 9, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> Spoiler:
> chapter ends with Tobi's mask shattered on the ground.  cliffhanger
> Kages attack Madara with their signature jutsus.  Tsunade uses suiton attack.



Tsunade suiton? are you sure?
the mizukage was more suited for this kind of jutsu ^^'


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WHY DID THIS HAVE TO HAPPEN THIS WEEK

ANY OTHER WEEK WOULD HAVE BEEN FINE BUT IT HAS TO HAPPEN WHEN I'M SUPPOSED TO BE STUDYING FOR FINALS


----------



## Shattering (Nov 9, 2011)

Just like i predicted the 2 Madara's simultaneous battle until Itachi saves the day  .


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> Spoiler:
> chapter ends with Tobi's mask shattered on the ground.  cliffhanger
> Kages attack Madara with their signature jutsus.  Tsunade uses suiton attack.



Mei was the one that used the Suiton. Tsunade spoke of the need to summon her with Hiraishin so that she could counter Madara's Katons.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think it's four pieces of mask or something.  It's like that that are four besides Madara, which maybe means the jinchuuriki or something?


----------



## Virgofenix (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it true this is datclone's last chapter?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

So the mask broke?

Next chapter Tobi puts another mask on . You mad Nardo fans?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict another mask underneath the broken mask.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

He's future Naruto.  Or Sakura


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So the mask broke?
> 
> Next chapter Tobi puts another mask on . You mad Nardo fans?



I calimed that joke a while ago, no one laughed >_>


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 9, 2011)

If Tobi's mask breaks this week.... Next week we start flashbacks and we will be shown his face at the end of the flashbacks that will last 3-4 chapters.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 9, 2011)

There's no way tobi can deal with five naruto clones in one chapter after all EACH has show us thus far.

That would be like shitting on edo madara who despite using "god" couldn't vanquish DAT CLONE


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

It might switch around a bit.  Like, we'd switch back to Madara vs. the five kage and not see Tobi's face for a while.  Or we could check up on Chiyo vs. Mifune.

I think Oonoki uses his lightening technique on the Raikage to make him even faster.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, someone gave their interpretation of a google translation and posted it in the spoiler thread.



Ok, i'll stop by again when someone who actually knows japanese has read that stuff. I don't believe in Google Translator, Babelfish etc. 

Before that it's pointless to discuss about it IMO.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think Oonoki uses his lightening technique on the Raikage to make him even faster.



V3 it is then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's four pieces of mask or something.  It's like that that are four besides Madara, which maybe means the jinchuuriki or something?



Four horcruxes. 

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It might switch around a bit.  Like, we'd switch back to Madara vs. the five kage and not see Tobi's face for a while.  Or we could check up on Chiyo vs. Mifune.
> 
> I think Oonoki uses his lightening technique on the Raikage to make him even faster.



My gosh, if Raikage gets any faster he will rip the fabric in time and space.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> V3 it is then.



If Madara keeps up with that...U MAD A FANS?

Do it Kishi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

I really can't fathom how Naruto can shatter the mask after immediately meeting the guy.

I figure it would've been drawn out for a few chapters at least.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It might switch around a bit.  Like, we'd switch back to Madara vs. the five kage and not see Tobi's face for a while. * Or we could check up on Chiyo vs. Mifune.*
> 
> I think Oonoki uses his lightening technique on the Raikage to make him even faster.



At this point of the story I can't describe how much I don't care about Chiyo vs. Mifune in comparison to Madara versus the Kages and Tobi+ Jinchurici Pains versus Naruto. I hope this doesn't happen. But thankfully I don't expect Kishi to do something like that.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Come on kishi just let us see his face please next chapter.  do not switch.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

So Tsunade is healing Onoki and Garaa, while A and Mei are keeping Madara busy, i don't think the kages can defeat Madara.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

COME ON LEE~ Kishi, show me some Lee lovin~ Now is the time for Youth Explosion while everyone is confused! Mwahaha~


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> V3 it is then.



I think I just...

*looks down*

Yep.  I did.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

nobody connecting to tobi and suddenly naruto breaks his mask.!...


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 9, 2011)

after this cliff hanger? next weeks chapter's all about sasuke


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> after this cliff hanger? next weeks chapter's all about sasuke



Well Sasuke IS the one behind the mask after all...


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> nobody connecting to tobi and suddenly naruto breaks his mask.!...



Tobi can't deal with that Hiraishin level speed. :ho


----------



## hellohi (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> nobody connecting to tobi and suddenly naruto breaks his mask.!...



Not really that surprising. Tobi has been traveling on foot towards Naruto instead of warping himself and his 6 Paths of Pain. Something tells me his S/T ninjutsu is limited.. or he can't warp that many people.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I really can't fathom how Naruto can shatter the mask after immediately meeting the guy.
> 
> I figure it would've been drawn out for a few chapters at least.



Either Kishi doesn't care anymore or Tobi pretty much let him break it.

He's surrounded by six paths who are also Jinnchuuriki and thus far, nobody has succeeded in actually touching Tobi's face.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 9, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Not really that surprising. Tobi has been traveling on foot towards Naruto instead of warping himself and his 6 Paths of Pain. Something tells me his S/T ninjutsu is limited.. or he can't warp that many people.



damn either that or kishi decides to pull a Max Loading capacity for it out his ass

considering the amount of blocks he has in his s/t jutsu black n white world...must have taken ages to load all those suckers


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Not really that surprising. Tobi has been traveling on foot towards Naruto instead of warping himself and his 6 Paths of Pain. Something tells me his S/T ninjutsu is limited.. or he can't warp that many people.



Or maybe he would lose control of his Six Paths if he moves too far away from them.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi can't deal with that Hiraishin level speed. :ho



may be so,but at the very beginning of the fight!!:amazed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Either Kishi doesn't care anymore or Tobi pretty much let him break it.
> 
> He's surrounded by six paths who are also Jinnchuuriki and thus far, nobody has succeeded in actually touching Tobi's face.



Exactly.

Either Naruto pulls off some ridiculously cheap shot or Tobi just doesn't give a darn about concealing his face anymore. vOv


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

damn!time and again we don't have a translator when we need most..


----------



## Raigamasa (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's surrounded by six paths who are also Jinnchuuriki and thus far, nobody has succeeded in actually *touching Tobi's face*.



Nah, Konan kinda did


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Kishi gets a +1 in my book if we find out Tobi is just 2 eyes with a little skin around them floating in a black hole, Chandrian style.



Raigamasa said:


> Nah, Konan kinda did



She herself didn't.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well Sasuke IS the one behind the mask after all...



Actually it'd be even more awesome if it was his pops. Epic parents of the epic kids.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

lol guys come on, do you really think Tobi doesn't give a crap about naruto punching him in the face especially if it connects?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Prediction: Tobi has Madara's face.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

Welp, I'm out.

I expect to be shitting bricks tomorrow.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 9, 2011)

About time Obito is shown again, best character in the manga, hopefully we finally find out how Rin died.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> lol guys come on, do you really think Tobi doesn't give a crap about naruto punching him in the face especially if it connects?



They can't deal with the possibility of him getting blitzed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> They can't deal with the possibility of him getting blitzed.



Although he was blitzed before.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 9, 2011)

watch the person behind the mask be konohamaru

...and his fucking pranks:ho


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

mask reveal = best thing in the chapter


----------



## Virgofenix (Nov 9, 2011)

hellohi said:


> Not really that surprising. Tobi has been traveling on foot towards Naruto instead of warping himself and his 6 Paths of Pain. Something tells me his S/T ninjutsu is limited.. or he can't warp that many people.



I'm guessing that it takes time for the people to come out of the warp; well enough time for Naruto and Bee to already take them out.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

TNPS only translated second spoiler..what happened to the other 2 jins..?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Besides Tobi there are 4 others. Which makes me wonder where the other two Jinchuriki paths are, if these 4 are part of that group.

Maybe he is using Chameleon with the other two? Maybe the one with re ressurection Rinnegan people is behind and hidden? Not sure, maybe something else.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> mask reveal = best thing in the chapter



I bet it's a cliffhanger!

It'll take 2 weeks to see it, or even longer.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Although he was blitzed before.



When? He was able to phase in time when A rushed him.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> They can't deal with the possibility of him getting blitzed.


 

yeah he was blitzed by minato and although it scientifically doesn't make sense for Naruto to be as fast as hiraishin, Kishi believes he is.....


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> what happened to the other 2 jins..?



They just weren't shown on panel this week.



Narutaru said:


> When? He was able to phase in time when A rushed him.



Hiraishin baby.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Besides Tobi there are 4 others. Which makes me wonder where the other two Jinchuriki paths are, if these 4 are part of that group.
> 
> Maybe he is using Chameleon with the other two? Maybe the one with re ressurection Rinnegan people is behind and hidden? Not sure, maybe something else.



Mmm, maybe it's a trap for Naruto/Bee, or else they could be off dispensing magical plot relevance for characters Kishi wants to include.


----------



## Raigamasa (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> She herself didn't.


Well, that may be true, but the jutsus she used to do it, are technically still part of her, so Konan was - what may you call - the closest... ever(till now)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

We knew Oonoki could make objects light but now he can make people faster? He has a really weird skill set, if you ask me.

So it's Naruto + KB against Tobi and at least 4 paths. I won't be surprised if Tobi ditches with the missing 2 paths.



Raigamasa said:


> Well, that may be true, but the jutsus she used to do it, are technically still part of her, so Konan was - what may you call - the closest... ever(till now)



If I chuck a bomb at you and blow your face off, I can't say that I personally touched you.


----------



## geG (Nov 9, 2011)

T specifically says the mask _might_ have shattered. As in it's not shown in the chapter.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hiraishin baby.



That's teleportation though. Unless you want to say RM Naruto has speed equal to that.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade Fans aren't going to be happy that she is healing O_O!~


----------



## hellohi (Nov 9, 2011)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm guessing that it takes time for the people to come out of the warp; well enough time for Naruto and Bee to already take them out.



I was also thinking that. Naruto would sense the negative emotions immediately once Tobi is in the vicinity.. I guess the reason Tobi got hit was Naruto's speed, hopefully we find out soon


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> We knew Oonoki could make objects light but now he can make people faster? He has a really weird skill set, if you ask me.
> 
> So it's Naruto + KB against Tobi and at least 4 paths. I won't be surprised if Tobi ditches with the missing 2 paths.



Oonoki simply used his jutsu to make A lighter, like he did to Madara's meteorite, Gaara's sand and turtle island.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> Tsunade Fans aren't going to be happy that she is healing O_O!~



As a Tsunade fan I am happy as I was expecting her to heal, and I would be disappointed if she neglected to use her abilities in that fashion to help her team. I *will* be disappointed if healing is all she does and doesn't help offensively but I did expect the first thing she would do, to be healing Onoki. But she must also do more for me to be content.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

That mask better have broke. 

Also what happened to the other paths?


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Does this mean Onoki won't be dieing any time soon if Tsunade is healing him ? Everyones expectations of him dieing soon has just blown out the window.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> That's teleportation though. Unless you want to say RM Naruto has speed equal to that.



Time-space, body flicker, he still got blitzed.

And Naruto's KCM speed is greater than A's, so although it isn't teleportation, to an observer, the speed is comparable.


----------



## Saunion (Nov 9, 2011)

The return of the Naruto headbutt. 

Not seen since the Gaara fight in part 1.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

The other paths must of headed to the other teams. One path must of 100% went to Kakashi and Co's area, because so far all they have is Zetsu clones.

Lee vs one of the paths~@ woop woop


----------



## TNPS1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

This chapter pretty much confirmed Sasuke as the final villain


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> That's teleportation though. Unless you want to say RM Naruto has speed equal to that.


 
Kishi was never a good student at school, so to him yes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> Does this mean Onoki won't be dieing any time soon if Tsunade is healing him ? Everyones expectations of him dieing soon has just blown out the window.



Yea, looks like any hope of somebody dying has been tossed out the window as well.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> Does this mean Onoki won't be dieing any time soon if Tsunade is healing him ? Everyones expectations of him dieing soon has just blown out the window.



He can still die even if he is healed.  They are still fighting Madara and Onoki is still a high risk character. I wouldn't be surpriced if he survives but it is quite likely that he doesn't too. For me nothing changes as I was expecting him to be healled and it was always a 0 or 1 death thing for me rather than being certain that someone would die.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Frankly it's stupid if he made A (should we call him 'Ei' like B is Bee) lighter.

Cos now his punch has no weight


----------



## Virgofenix (Nov 9, 2011)

It's been confirmed datclone poofs this chapter. D:


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> The other paths must of headed to the other teams. One path must of 100% went to Kakashi and Co's area, because so far all they have is Zetsu clones.


 You're forgetting that the paths can't be too far away from the outer path.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> This chapter pretty much confirmed Sasuke as the final villain



don't jump the gun..it's only first round of battles for madara and 'tobi'...


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Frankly it's stupid if he made A (should we call him 'Ei' like B is Bee) lighter.
> 
> Cos now his punch has no weight



Applying actual, consistent physics to Kishi's manga?

You should know better than that now, my friend.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> You're forgetting that the paths can't be too far away from the outer path.



Oh I didn't know that was a requirement. But perhaps their Bijuu level Chakara's allow it ? The reason I say this is because Tobi is already in the forest, and Kakashi and Co are in the forest...


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

As Tobi has said that he wants Naruto to fight Sasuke the predictable result of the Tob vs Naruto, Bee confrontation is for Tobi to leave with Bee. That is have Bee unconsious at the very least and leave to seal Hachibi on GM.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Nov 9, 2011)

so there's more than one tobi too? 

wow talk about haxx


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Frankly it's stupid if he made A (should we call him 'Ei' like B is Bee) lighter.
> 
> Cos now his punch has no weight



it depends...momentum depends on both mass and vel....rate of change of momentum is force..


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> so there's more than one tobi too?
> 
> wow talk about haxx



No, the four other people are four out of the six Jinchuuriki Pains.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi was all done up for this exact moment...it all lead to this, a freaken headbutt

I guess the 2 other jinchurikis are out hunting kabuto...SMH isn't he popular these days (itachi, now edo jins looking for him)


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Frankly it's stupid if he made A (should we call him 'Ei' like B is Bee) lighter.


It's A, and Killer B.

There's also a C, and J from Kumo. It's intentional.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 9, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Frankly it's stupid if he made A (should we call him 'Ei' like B is Bee) lighter.
> 
> Cos now his punch has no weight



But his Raiton should have the same cutting/piercing power as always.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol, thats mean that Raikage's atack would become much weaker, because of weight.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 9, 2011)

Sasuke = final villain. Thank you basedGod.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, the four other people are four out of the six Jinchuuriki Pains.



Have to admit, it is weird that T didn't just say that. 

If there are 5 Tobis I will laugh hard. 

Naruto punches him and breaks his mask only to find out he's a mirage.



Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke = final villain. Thank you basedGod.



Why do people think that 2 of the 4 Big Bads will be defeated simultaneously?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

Mei is fighting?

Awesome "old lady"
*Spoiler*: __ 



(she's 34)


.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, the four other people are four out of the six Jinchuuriki Pains.



ahh i see, sort of misread the spoiler, my bad.

but still, this is gonna be one hell of a battle! coming chapters should be brilliant


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Time-space, body flicker, he still got blitzed.
> 
> And Naruto's KCM speed is greater than A's, so although it isn't teleportation, to an observer, the speed is comparable.



We're not talking about an observer though, we're talking about Tobi. This discussion came about because some are surprised Naruto was able to catch him with a punch to the face even though he has the paths around him. Hence the "they can't imagine him being blitzed" post.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Raikage will be like; "HMPH, even if Oonoki made me lighter, my punches are still the strongest out there!" I mean Naruto felt 10000 million pounds, I think making it lighter won't take his power and strength away that much.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Have to admit, it is weird that T didn't just say that.
> 
> If there are 5 Tobis I will laugh hard.



I assumed he forgot their names or something.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

Given that Itachi has promised to do something about Edo Tensei, I'm guessing things are going to go bad for at least one of the two fights.  Before this chapter, I thought that Itachi couldn't act for the Edo Madara fight since he would also cancel out the Pains.  But if both fights are happening at the same time, whatever Itachi is doing will be meaningless if neither of the two fights goes sour for the allies.  Or, maybe both will go sour.  

I mean, if Naruto and B can handle his fight with Tobi and the Five Kage can handle their fight with Edo Madara, then cancelling Edo Tensei really just saves the alliance from having to defeat Chiyo.


----------



## Setas1999 (Nov 9, 2011)

I want dwarfkage to make all the sand in the desert lighter.When Gaara could solo


----------



## Aiku (Nov 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> The real Naruto and Bee find the masked Madara! Naruto hits him hard in the face.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 9, 2011)

Those two make an interesting combo.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Given that Itachi has promised to do something about Edo Tensei, I'm guessing things are going to go bad for at least one of the two fights.  Before this chapter, I thought that Itachi couldn't act for the Edo Madara since he would also cancel out the Pains.  But if both fights are happening at the same time, whatever Itachi is doing will be meaningless if neither of the two fights goes sour for the allies.  Or, maybe both will go sour.



To be honest, Kabuto's character has been way to calculating ever since he has gotten Orochimaru's cells. It's like he has a backup plan for everything now, I'm pretty sure he has a fail safe for Itachi's presence and his Edo-tensi technique. Maybe Kabuto/Orochimaru might finally take over Itachi O_o


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Given that Itachi has promised to do something about Edo Tensei, I'm guessing things are going to go bad for at least one of the two fights.  Before this chapter, I thought that Itachi couldn't act for the Edo Madara since he would also cancel out the Pains.  But if both fights are happening at the same time, whatever Itachi is doing will be meaningless if neither of the two fights goes sour for the allies.  Or, maybe both will go sour.
> 
> I mean, if Naruto and B can handle his fight with Tobi and the Five Kage can handle their fight with Edo Madara, then cancelling Edo Tensei really just saves the alliance from having to defeat Chiyo.



he still can 'cancel out' by killing kabuto...edo will stay,but most of them being good will attain nirvana...remaining of seven swordsman and kakuzu can be dealt with...edo madara stays too...
very lame end though....
that's why i think itachi would meet sasuke and end there..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Given that Itachi has promised to do something about Edo Tensei, I'm guessing things are going to go bad for at least one of the two fights.  Before this chapter, I thought that Itachi couldn't act for the Edo Madara since he would also cancel out the Pains.  But if both fights are happening at the same time, whatever Itachi is doing will be meaningless if neither of the two fights goes sour for the allies.  Or, maybe both will go sour.
> 
> I mean, if Naruto and B can handle his fight with Tobi and the Five Kage can handle their fight with Edo Madara, then cancelling Edo Tensei really just saves the alliance from having to defeat Chiyo.



If both go sour that means Itachi just saved the ENTIRE Alliance. How awkward. 



Jad said:


> To be honest, Kabuto's character has been way to calculating ever since he has gotten Orochimaru's cells. It's like he has a backup plan for everything now, I'm pretty sure he has a fail safe for Itachi's presence and his Edo-tensi technique. Maybe Kabuto/Orochimaru might finally take over Itachi O_o



Calculating? He admitted twice he doesn't know the truth about Madara and he also admitted that he's surprised at his strength.


----------



## lions song (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade is going to heal lmao!!what a surprise...


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope the two missing jins are Roushi and Yugito


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Calculating? He admitted twice he doesn't know the truth about Madara and he also admitted that he's surprised at his strength.



Yeah, but you can't say he hasn't taken care of himself. When I say 'calculating' I meant for his own safety and ambitions.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm, why didn't Tobi become intangible?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like Tsunade is going back to the kitchen again 

why did you do this kishi?


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

lions song said:


> Tsunade is going to heal lmao!!what a surprise...



so..?!...first thing first..who else can heal gaara and onoki fight ready again that quickly...?
fighting herself will come next..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, why didn't Tobi become intangible?



Can you say sneak attack?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, why didn't Tobi become intangible?



Naruto was too quick.

Tobi can't deal with his speed, he was blitzed.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

ENTER: Obito...


----------



## Rod (Nov 9, 2011)

From a certain external aspect that's pretty interesting, just reminded Jump festa this year, when Kishimoto was the unique of the three big writers of the moment not to comment on extending contract with current manga, guess noticing how things are heading...


----------



## Armodullahan (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, why didn't Tobi become intangible?



It was probably too fast for him to react in time, like how Minato managed to hit him.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Technically Gaara doesn't need healing, he just need Chakara replenishing. So does Tsunade have Chakara replenishing healing powers ? O_o


----------



## ellodarlin (Nov 9, 2011)

Armodullahan said:


> It was probably too fast for him to react in time, like how Minato managed to hit him.


Kishi is probably enforcing the notion now of Naruto faster than A.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto was too quick.
> 
> Tobi can't deal with his speed, he was blitzed.



Of course...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

They better show Tobi's face in this chapter and not just his broken mask or i'm gonna kill kishi.


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2011)

> Tsunade asks A and Mei to buy time so she can heal Gaara and Ohnoki.



I feel so trolled right now...


----------



## Unknown (Nov 9, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Lol, thats mean that Raikage's atack would become much weaker, because of weight.



Why would Rakage cutting and piercing attack be affect by the weight? Has Raiton chakra weight to begin with?

Raikage may have lose physical strenght, even when the most probable thing is that his strenght remains the same as greater acceleration makes the lose of weight null, but his cutting attacks are now more powerful than ever, he is faster and his raiton is as powerful as before.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

four other masked madara's????


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, why didn't Tobi become intangible?


 well one of the points that Minato had for Naruto learning the jutsu was to increase his speed so he could hit tobi, i'm sure.



hails said:


> I feel so trolled right now...


 
well if it was unexpected then yes you should be, but that's not the case here.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

hails said:


> I feel so trolled right now...



thats what you get for being her fan. Kishi puneshing you


----------



## Harbour (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol, Rinnegan's shared vision couldnt help Tobi to react even with Sharingan. And its just Shunshin. Lol, Minato>Pain!


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 9, 2011)

hails said:


> I feel so trolled right now...



Eh, I'd wait until the next chapter if I were you, the Kages vs Madara fight has always been about the 5 of them and this is how Kishi is getting Onoki and Gaara back in fighting condition.

We have to wait for the great feats from any Kage.



Nic said:


> well one of the points that Minato had for Naruto learning the jutsu was to increase his speed so he could hit tobi, i'm sure.



KCM isn't a jutsu, not sure what you're referring to here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Lightmode A... Faster than light ? 

Naruto owning tobi ? Both madara's are getting trolled  

Seems like a decent chapter.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

That's the thing, Gaara doesn't need healing, he just needs Chakare replenishing. So is Tsunade a carbon copy of Unohana ? Restoring peoples energies as well O_o


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> Technically Gaara doesn't need healing, he just need Chakara replenishing. So does Tsunade have Chakara replenishing healing powers ? O_o



If karin can heal AND replenish some1's chakra, u don't think Tsunade, the greatest medical nin, a senju-uzumaki with large chakra reserves and a special seal that stores chakra, who can heal others also be able to spare a bit of chakra for those she heals?  She's  prolly capable of transferring her chakra str8 into Gaara's chakra network.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

hails said:


> I feel so trolled right now...



You knew this would happen...

(anyway, it's only the beginning of the fight )


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lightmode A... Faster than light ?
> 
> Naruto owning tobi ? Both madara's are getting trolled
> 
> Seems like a decent chapter.



According to the spoilers, nothing bad has yet to happen to Edo Madara, from what we know so far.

Tobi got blitzed though.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Healers gonna heal m8. Thou shall not question it


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Healers gonna heal m8. Thou shall not question it



Next week, Tsunade fans - maybe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lightmode A... Faster than light ?



I'll forgive Kishi for 10% of his bullshit trolling if he can come out with a book on physics in Naruto. 

Even if A was reduced to 1 gram, he has an awful lot of mass there. S/T jutsu is vaguely believable if you go the Kaku route but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Well to be fair, Tsunade only has basic Taijutsu, alright speed, and healing techniques. It's too late for Kishimoto to really give her some ninjutsu (besides Medical) or genjutsu techniques because it would kind of break her character. It's like this, we know Gai can use ninjutsu, but if he all of a sudden used Wind Style or something, it would break his character.

Tsunade if she is EVER going to be used in a fight, will be the backup like Choji, landing the ultimate *surprise* power strike.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> According to the spoilers, nothing bad has yet to happen to Edo Madara, from what we know so far.
> 
> Tobi got blitzed though.



Lightmode A my friend. Is the sole indicator that madara aint gonna live long


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Considering that good guys always have to win and Kishi hates to kill named characters(that are not villains) then it wouldn't be so strange if kages managed to defeat Madara somehow or at least resist long enough for Itachi to defeat Kabuto and release edo tensei. Both Kabuto and Madara would be done for then...

Tobi may be more plot resistant depending on how important his true identity actually is. If he isn't Juubi or the elder son then his plot could end very soon after Madara is finished.

It also depends on what Kishi is planning with Sasuke. If Tobi's role played out with him and Sasuke will now act independantly then Tobi's plot shield is even further weakened.

All in all Kishi probably beleives that the readers SHOULD cheer for the good guys to win so by doing so he thinks that he is basically doing some fanservice.

Sasuke will be a different case probably as he is way to important and haxx-wise Kishi can just give him as much power as necessary to keep up with anyone.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

lolz , I really hope tsunade does something so her fans wont go on a strike, riot and eventually shutdown and quit the manga.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess the other shinobi no longer have any fight or any role to play in the war arc, now that the pieces have all been set.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lightmode A my friend. Is the sole indicator that madara aint gonna live long



You're forgetting Rinnegan, my friend.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> They better show Tobi's face in this chapter and not just his broken mask or i'm gonna kill kishi.



nope, too soon for that, tobi will prolly go grab another mask or create one on the spot made of ceramic using his earth elemental powers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok... Lets take your bets. How long till B dies ? 2 - 3 chaps imo, give or take...


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok... Lets take your bets. How long till B dies ? 2 - 3 chaps imo, give or take...



Bee survived capture like 8 times already, he is officially protected by shield of plot.

He'll survive Tobi and his Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 9, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> If karin can heal AND replenish some1's chakra


She can't. No such remark was ever made of her in the first place. The chakra she uses is always done to heal wounds, not replenish stamina.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I guess the other shinobi no longer have any fight or any role to play in the war arc, now that the pieces have all been set.



True, I still have hope for Lee to enter the grand stage. But to be honest, with every chapter release, my hopes just get lower and lower. I _kind _have already accepted the fact that he will not be shown in a fight, which is pretty crap, but again I will never know. Kishimoto did a terrible job on the other characters. Ah well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Dont you guys think that tobi's mask got fodderized enough now.. take that shit off already you clown....


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Eh, I'd wait until the next chapter if I were you, the Kages vs Madara fight has always been about the 5 of them and this is how Kishi is getting Onoki and Gaara back in fighting condition.
> 
> We have to wait for the great feats from any Kage.
> 
> ...


 
"that jutsu" which was left for Naruto to learn via Minato _is _the control over the kyuubi's chakra, hence his KCM.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 9, 2011)

If Tobi's mask breaks yet we don't finally see his face if in not this, at least the next chapter, I will be pissed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Good guys only die when their death is REALLY foreshadowed and it serves to make a main character to grow up.

No good guy will die to show just how powerful a villain is.

AT MOST Bee may die only to be resurrected later.

This is a shounen manga...and hardly a revolutionary one.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bee survived capture like 8 times already, he is officially protected by shield of plot.
> 
> He'll survive Tobi and his Six Paths of Pain.



B has no purpose to serve now. Thus no plot shield. He was allowed to escape capture because he had to tutor naruto and he needed to give kisame a proper battle.


----------



## Nashima (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi mask got smashed? My stomach broke down son.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dont you guys think that tobi's mask got fodderized enough now.. take that shit off already you clown....



He is a clown.

I want to snatch that shit off.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

if OG madara reacts to A in anyway.  madara is a god on all levels. also im starting to see how this all plays out


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> B has no purpose to serve now. Thus no plot shield. He was allowed to escape capture because he had to tutor naruto and he needed to give kisame a proper battle.



He needs to perfect the fusion dance with Naruto. That's his true purpose; Killerbee is safe.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

The lesson folks is that we are going to have Minato is the strongest threads coming soon, if Narutos shear speed hit tobi, especially if it wasnt really a surprise.....   

Tsunade fans weep, Naruto fans jubilate, Datclone lives in Naruto now so we should expect less fuck ups..... Nah I think the author just decided to reveal tobis face


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 9, 2011)

R.I.P Datclone.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

cant wait to see who tobi is. i have a feeling its sasukes father muahahahaha jp. its a zetsu clone of madara


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm thinking Tobi's Phasing and Teleporting abilities are gone while he is controlling the Six Paths.

This allows two fights to happen.

Part 1 - The Six Paths fight

Part 2 - The REAL Tobi (One we know with the phasing ability)


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

So next week we'll find out who Tobi really is. Finally.

Well, I think we can take it as given that atleast one Madara is going to be defeated right now. They can't both win their fights because that would mean the defeat of the alliance.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Killer Bee is not old enough to qualify as an old guy who needs to retire, his death isn't required for Naruto to grow up(Jiraiya's death has served that purpose) and Kishi seems fond of him overall.

Besides when a good guy is about to die there are maaany clues pointing toward that and a BIG focus on said guy.

At most Kishi will kill him only to resurrect him 2-3 chapters later.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't expect this...so both Tobi and Madara will be defeated this arc?


----------



## Distance (Nov 9, 2011)

so tsunade ain't doing shit? what is this?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> All in all Kishi probably beleives that the readers SHOULD cheer for the good guys to win so by doing so he thinks that he is basically doing some fanservice.



Why would I cheer for characters who mostly suck (or have just not been remotely developed)?



Grimmjowsensei said:


> B has no purpose to serve now. Thus no plot shield. He was allowed to escape capture because he had to tutor naruto and he needed to give kisame a proper battle.



His plot shield is that he's a good guy. We now know that Kishi doesn't even have the balls to kill Oonoki. We shouldn't expect him to kill a character who had plot relevance, even if it's long since past.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So next week we'll find out who Tobi really is. Finally.
> 
> Well, I think we can take it as given that atleast one Madara is going to be defeated right now. They can't both win their fights because that would mean the defeat of the alliance.



Both Tobi and Madara will die.

Kabuto will probably die too either at Itachi's hands or as hype for Sasuke's EMS.

Sasuke's chance of becoming the final opponent for Naruto is as big as ever.

It all depends whether the being behind Tobi's face is threatening enough(Juubi or Elder son) or not(Izuna). If it is the latter then Tobi could very well end alongside Madara.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Killer Bee is not old enough to qualify as an old guy who needs to retire, his death isn't required for Naruto to grow up(Jiraiya's death has served that purpose) and Kishi seems fond of him overall.
> 
> Besides when a good guy is about to die there are maaany clues pointing toward that and a BIG focus on said guy.
> 
> At most Kishi will kill him only to resurrect him 2-3 chapters later.



Agreed. It all depends on how Kishi is going to play this. Tobi has already gotten pieces of Hachibi and Kyuubi, so it is conceivable that he may be able to summon a Jyuubi "light" sans Hachibi and Kyuubi.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> The lesson folks is that we are going to have Minato is the strongest threads coming soon, if Narutos shear speed hit tobi, especially if it wasnt really a surprise.....
> 
> Tsunade fans weep, Naruto fans jubilate, Datclone lives in Naruto now so we should expect less fuck ups..... *Nah I think the author just decided to reveal tobis face*


Perhaps he will reveal who Tobi is pretty soon.



Fay said:


> I didn't expect this...so both Tobi and Madara will be defeated this arc?


I hope not. One need to be alive to the plot go on.



Arles Celes said:


> Both Tobi and Madara will die.
> 
> Kabuto will probably die too either at Itachi's hands or as hype for Sasuke's EMS.
> 
> ...


What kind of a shit war would be that? None named hero dying? OMG.
I'm expecting a turn point, Kishi like to do those stuffs.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> cant wait to see who tobi is. i have a feeling its sasukes father muahahahaha jp. its a zetsu clone of madara



If Naruto ends the chapter with a: "WTF, you're.....", moment, then Tobi is most likely a Zetsu clone of Madara.

Who else could he have possibly recognized that was at least an adult during Nagato's childhood - the time of the real Madara's death?

Izuna? No.
Kagami? No.
Fugaku? Possibly, but more than likely not.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> I'm thinking Tobi's Phasing and Teleporting abilities are gone while he is controlling the Six Paths.
> 
> This allows two fights to happen.
> 
> ...


 Tobi is just going to sit and watch?


well that's what he does best. lol


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

OG Madara will win his fight lose to sasuke. Tobi will wi. his fight but some bs will happen


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Both Tobi and Madara will die.
> 
> 
> Sasuke's chance of becoming the final opponent for Naruto is as big as ever.



Hmm...then the next arc will be the last one...


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto wont use this level of speed again, Most of the characters never seem to use the techniques that count when its needed, Madara has yet to use amaterasu, still waiting


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, just woke up...

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Naruto destroys Tobi's mask already 10/10 chapter


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> Naruto wont use this level of speed again, Most of the characters never seem to use the techniques that count when its needed, Madara has yet to use amaterasu, still waiting



He might not have it.

In fact, I hope his left and right Mangekyou techniques are brand new.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Naruto ends the chapter with a: "WTF, you're.....", moment, then Tobi is most likely a Zetsu clone of Madara.
> 
> Who else could he have possibly recognized that was at least an adult during Nagato's childhood - the time of the real Madara's death?


 

Madara's face makes no sense under that mask. It would have just been a huge waste of time for kishi to give him that mask and i doubt his editors would have been ok with this. I can believe that Tobi is Madara in some form, but in no way can i believe it's madara's face as that would be shitty writing and an utterly pointless plot device.


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

Distance said:


> so tsunade ain't doing shit? what is this?!



I didn't give up on hope yet. 

If Madara is defeated this chapter without Tsunade actually _fighting_, Dan is still out there somewhere...

Don't screw this up, Kishi, or I'll cut your balls and feed them to your kids.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> R.I.P Datclone.



Why do I have the feeling that we will have a million threads about this...


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> After being recovered, Ohnoki makes A lighter to make his attacks even faster.


Faster but not stronger. Did kishi do physics at all???


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would I cheer for characters who mostly suck (or have just not been remotely developed)?
> 
> 
> 
> His plot shield is that he's a good guy. We now know that Kishi doesn't even have the balls to kill Oonoki. We shouldn't expect him to kill a character who had plot relevance, even if it's long since past.



Kishi (probably) thinks that most of his reader are QUITE young and wish for nothing more than a corny ending were all good guys live happily ever after while the bad guys are obliterated and/or converted.

As long as we do not expect stuff that is not typical of a regular shounen then it is all fine.

A waste of potential but Kishi may not even bother to use the potential that Tobi and Madara has as characters.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe half of Tobi's face is Madara and the other half is Shodai's.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> She can't. No such remark was ever made of her in the first place. The chakra she uses is always done to heal wounds, not replenish stamina.



Sasuke during the kages summit arc was completely drained of chakra before zetsu clone stole some from mei and gave it to him.  However even that minor chakra exchange wasn't enough for him to take on the other kages and was completely out of it when tobi took him into his dimension.  You really think Sasuke fought Danzou with the tiny bit of chakra zetsu stole from Mei?  Tobi also teleported karin into the dimension telling her to heal Sasuke, replenishing of chakra is part of the healing process.  When Sasuke came out of the dimension to face Danzou, he was fully restored.  

Chakra is simply mental/physical energies which are restored from rest and food/nourishment.  If some1 is low on those energies, the body wouldn't heal itself.  It is the same principle with chakra, if ur out of it, ur body won't heal itself, karin's chakra has special qualities that accelerates the cellular healing process, but it also requires replenishment of the chakra network as well for that healing to work.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> Madara's face makes no sense under that mask. It would have just been a huge waste of time for kishi to give him that mask and i doubt his editors would have been ok with this. I can believe that Tobi is Madara in some form, but in no way can i believe it's madara's face as that would be shitty writing and an utterly pointless plot device.



The only bad thing about it, is that the author would have chose to keep the mask on, following the Kage Summit, when he announced his identity to the world. The only purpose it would serve is to fool with the readers.

Sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2011)

I love Tobi's character as a villain, but damn he's had that headbutt coming for a good long while.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Both Tobi and Madara will die.
> 
> Kabuto will probably die too either at Itachi's hands or as hype for Sasuke's EMS.
> 
> ...



If both Madara and Tobi get defeated here it would be kinda underwhelming, because all we would be left with are their inferiors Sasuke and Kabuto. How could Kishi build up tension for a final fight against Sasuke after this? Sasuke doesn't have what it takes to be the final villain on his own. His ambition is shallow and pathetic, he has no support at all, nor does he have the brains to pull it off by himself and with Madara and Tobi defeated there is no way for him to ever step out of their shadow and establish himself as a superior threat.

Only if whatever evil is animating Tobi's body survives his encounter with Naruto and comes back later in a stronger body do I think it is possible for both Tobi and Madara to lose.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Maybe half of Tobi's face is Madara and the other half is Shodai's.


 
lol then we'll all be begging for him to wear a new one.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that we'll most likely see Tobi's face I'm still thinking he's somehow Madara too or maybe Izuna.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope not. One need to be alive to the plot go on.



I feel the same, and not just from character bias. There's still far too much going on about the two of them for it to end this arc, especially now that Madara has been rezzed and just added a dozen more questions. Either Sasuke or Itachi have to confront Tobi (or Madara, depending on identity) because he ruined their lives as much as he ruined Naruto's. Just because we learn Tobi's identity in the next chapter or two, it doesn't mean there isn't still half an arc's worth of questions to be answered. Unless Kishi just decides to completely half-ass everything and give us a ridiculous 3-page explanation for everything. Much as his writing sucks sometimes, I really can't see him doing that. If he was that sick of the Madara affair, he wouldn't have rezzed him and added all those extra secrets. 

I also just can't see a villain as important as Tobi being defeated by Naruto and _KB_. Nothing against the guy but he isn't exactly relevant enough to even help take out the villain who has driven the entire plot. That's the job of either Naruto and Sasuke together or Naruto alone (likely the former). KB's being there, whether he dies or not, makes it unlikely that Tobi goes down here. 

There is the possibility that Naruto opens his mouth and says something on Edo Madara. If he does, Tobi will very likely ditch the scene and head out to get him.




Nic said:


> lol then we'll all be begging for him to wear a new one.



Shodai's face is on Madara's chest.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> If both Madara and Tobi get defeated here it would be kinda underwhelming, because all we would be left with are their inferiors Sasuke and Kabuto. How could Kishi build up tension for a final fight against Sasuke after this? Sasuke doesn't have what it takes to be the final villain on his own. His ambition is shallow and pathetic, he has no support at all, nor does he have the brains to pull it off by himself and with Madara and Tobi defeated there is no way for him to ever step out of their shadow and establish himself as a superior threat.
> 
> Only if whatever evil is animating Tobi's body survives his encounter with Naruto and comes back later in a stronger body do I think it is possible for both Tobi and Madara to lose.



Kishimoto said at jump festa 2009 that Sasuke vs Naruto will be the final fight of the series though...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Half of his face is rikodou sennin and the other half is the ramen guy


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> The only bad thing about it, is that the author would have chose to keep the mask on, following the Kage Summit, when he announced his identity to the world. The only purpose it would serve is to fool with the readers.
> 
> Sounds like something Kishi would do.


 just because Kishi put Nagato in a wheel chair doesn't mean he was trying to fool anyone even if you absolutely despised it.  here kishi is indicating by covering his face and for so long that he might not be who claims to be or at the very least have a different face.  I have a hard time imagining his editors thinking the idea of running with this plot device for over 200 chapters is ok if it's just going to be his face anyways.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Sasuke fought at the valley of the end, he knows what Madara's face looks like. Tobi introduced himself as Madara to Sasuke, and was prepared to take off his mask.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Kishimoto said at jump festa 2009 that Sasuke vs Naruto will be the final fight of the series though...



He actually didn't. People took "probably at the end" and decided that that meant "Sasuke is FV". 

I strongly suspect that the "final fight" of the manga will be between Sasuke and Naruto as rivals (not enemies), and it may well be a fight we don't see the end of. The two have always had a fighting rivalry, and for their last visible fight to be one where they try to kill one another is kind of an awkward message when you consider what their relationship has been like.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sasuke fought at the valley of the end, he knows what Madara's face looks like. Tobi introduced himself as Madara to Sasuke, and was prepared to take off his mask.


 
well we already know he didn't have a klue as to whom that was at the VOTE when he told the kyuubi he never even heard of Madara, so moot point.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> R.I.P Datclone.



datclone shall be missed. he sacrificed disspelled himself for the greater good, went out like a true shinobi.  



Csdabest said:


> cant wait to see who tobi is. i have a feeling its sasukes father muahahahaha jp. its a zetsu clone of madara



IZUNA UCHIHA


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He actually didn't. People took "probably at the end" and decided that that meant "Sasuke is FV".
> 
> I strongly suspect that the "final fight" of the manga will be between Sasuke and Naruto as rivals (not enemies), and it may well be a fight we don't see the end of. The two have always had a fighting rivalry, and for their last visible fight to be one where they try to kill one another is kind of an awkward message when you consider what their relationship has been like.



No he said they would probably fight again (probably has been confirmed by the manga as definitely as of now) and if that were to happen it would be at the very end (final fight).

And it's not a fight to kill each other but to redeem Sauce, the last piece to a happily ever after .


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> If both Madara and Tobi get defeated here it would be kinda underwhelming, because all we would be left with are their inferiors Sasuke and Kabuto. How could Kishi build up tension for a final fight against Sasuke after this? Sasuke doesn't have what it takes to be the final villain on his own. His ambition is shallow and pathetic, he has no support at all, nor does he have the brains to pull it off by himself and with Madara and Tobi defeated there is no way for him to ever step out of their shadow and establish himself as a superior threat.
> 
> Only if whatever evil is animating Tobi's body survives his encounter with Naruto and comes back later in a stronger body do I think it is possible for both Tobi and Madara to lose.



Kishi could easily give Sasuke and Kabuto a random power up that would put them at the same level(or above) as Edo Madara and Tobi. A sharinnegan could make Sasuke the most broken guy ever...or simply give him a jutsu as broken a Shisui's.

Also just like Kishi made Sasuke mad in a single day so could he give Sasuke a new threatening goal out of nowhere too.

Kabuto's goal of learning the truth behind ninjutsu could also turn out to be quite sinister.

If Itachi only stops edo tensei and vanishes immediately afterwards before he can finish Kabuto off then the latter may stay alive as long as he keeps himself hidden. His goal in this war is Sasuke and not Tobi's victory.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I feel the same, and not just from character bias. There's still far too much going on about the two of them for it to end this arc, especially now that Madara has been rezzed and just added a dozen more questions. Either Sasuke or Itachi have to confront Tobi (or Madara, depending on identity) because he ruined their lives as much as he ruined Naruto's. Just because we learn Tobi's identity in the next chapter or two, it doesn't mean there isn't still half an arc's worth of questions to be answered. Unless Kishi just decides to completely half-ass everything and give us a ridiculous 3-page explanation for everything. Much as his writing sucks sometimes, I really can't see him doing that. If he was that sick of the Madara affair, he wouldn't have rezzed him and added all those extra secrets.
> 
> I also just can't see a villain as important as Tobi being defeated by Naruto and _KB_. Nothing against the guy but he isn't exactly relevant enough to even help take out the villain who has driven the entire plot. That's the job of either Naruto and Sasuke together or Naruto alone (likely the former). KB's being there, whether he dies or not, makes it unlikely that Tobi goes down here.
> 
> There is the possibility that Naruto opens his mouth and says something on Edo Madara. If he does, Tobi will very likely ditch the scene and head out to get him.


Tobi isn't going down, no way Naruto and Bee can defeat him.
Believe me, Kishi only let Naruto hit Tobi because he needs "a reason" to reveal who Tobi is.

Now on Naruto and Bee will shit their pants. Not only Tobi may possess a great power but also his own Six Path of Pain and Gedo Mazo. I can see Bee being captured and Tobi leave Naruto there with the excuse of "i'll let Sasuke finish you" or some similar crap.



Arles Celes said:


> Kishi could easily give Sasuke and Kabuto a random power up that would put them at the same level(or above) as Edo Madara and Tobi. A sharinnegan could make Sasuke the most broken guy ever...or simply give him a jutsu as broken a Shisui's.
> 
> Also just like Kishi made Sasuke mad in a single day so could he give Sasuke a new threatening goal out of nowhere too.
> 
> ...


Sasuke just received his EMS, he won't have any power-up soon.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> well we already know he didn't have a klue as to whom that was at the VOTE when he told the kyuubi he never even heard of Madara, so moot point.



So, Itachi didn't tell him that Madara lost to Hashirama at VOTE before Tobi was ready to reveal his face to him?


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

ok ohana is here.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto shouldn't know how Obito or Fugaku looks like, so he'll most likely react like "Who are you!". We are not shown the face yet ... it's a 1000% cliffhanger.

It's almost as obvious as Hanged Sai - incident millions of years ago.

ps. 

I'd friggin love it if he actually has no face. Kinda like a ghoul or something.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> datclone shall be missed. he sacrificed disspelled himself for the greater good, went out like a true shinobi.
> 
> IZUNA UCHIHA



Tobi is the elder son possessing Obito's corpse.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He actually didn't. People took "probably at the end" and decided that that meant "Sasuke is FV".
> 
> I strongly suspect that the "final fight" of the manga will be between Sasuke and Naruto as rivals (not enemies), and it may well be a fight we don't see the end of. The two have always had a fighting rivalry, and for their last visible fight to be one where they try to kill one another is kind of an awkward message when you consider what their relationship has been like.



Thats my thoughts exactly, I don't see either Tobi nor Madara die in this arc. Its likely that Sasuke will interrupt the fight and Tobi will make his retreat. The spoilers said there is 4 more others like Tobi. Just how is that possible?

Also Naruto's Bijuu Mode actually hit Tobi without phasing through.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto released datclone only or all the other clones as well...  Probably datclone only.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

sadomasopedorobonecrobeastiality~


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Both Tobi and Madara will die.
> 
> Kabuto will probably die too either at Itachi's hands or as hype for Sasuke's EMS.
> 
> ...



wait, ur killing of Madara, Kabuto, AND Tobi? 

LOLNO

Kabuto will give rise to Orochimaru, Madara may be defeated for now, but will return via Tobi's gedou rinne tensei, and they'll join forces, and if you know anything about Izuna Gongen, u'll realize how godly Izuna can be.  

The final battles are gonna be one big rumble, Kabuto/Oro with rinnegan, Madara/Izuna, Sasuke, Jyubi.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats my thoughts exactly, I don't see either Tobi nor Madara die in this arc. Its likely that Sasuke will interrupt the fight and Tobi will make his retreat. The spoilers said there is *4 more others like Tobi*. Just how is that possible?


Where does it say this?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi for sure is not dying here, but I could see Madara being defeated since Tobi might use Rinne Tensei to resurrect him again...

Kabuto on the other hand will most likely die against Itachi or Sasuke.

The last battle will still be Tobi / Juubi vs. Naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> No he said they would probably fight again (probably has been confirmed by the manga as definitely as of now) and if that were to happen it would be at the very end (final fight).
> 
> And it's not a fight to kill each other but to redeem Sauce, the last piece to a happily ever after .



It's assumed they will fight again, but absolutely nothing has been confirmed yet as to who will be the FV.



AoshiKun said:


> Tobi isn't going down, no way Naruto and Bee can defeat him.
> Believe me, Kishi only let Naruto hit Tobi because he needs "a reason" to reveal who Tobi is.
> 
> Now on Naruto and Bee will shit their pants. Not only Tobi may possess a great power but also his own Six Path of Pain and Gedo Mazo. I can see Bee being captured and Tobi leave Naruto there with the excuse of "i'll let Sasuke finish you" or some similar crap.



I should hope so. I refuse to believe that Kishi is that bad a writer. If Tobi and Madara go out now, then Itachi will one-shot Kabuto in the same chapter Naruto defeats and redeems Sasuke, which will be chapter 565.

Bee's placement there really does make it awkward. Part of me thinks he'll be captured or killed, but the cynical part of me knows that isn't likely anymore. But I can't see him defeating, or even aiding in the defeat of, Tobi either because he simply isn't...important enough, so I'm not sure in which direction this fight will go.

Which is why I suspect it will be interrupted. Tobi finds out about Edo Madara, goes into a rage, leaves the scene, probably/hopefully soul-rips Edo Madara, and does whatever he has to do to be completed.

We know Tobi wanted to use RT to be complete, and we know Madara was waiting to be RTed. Reason follows that Madara is needed for Tobi to be complete, and quite frankly, it's beyond absurd to think that Tobi will be killed without us seeing his final form.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder if Naruto released datclone only or all the other clones as well...  Probably datclone only.


Datclone has all the information Naruto needs already and couldn't help them more so IMO he released himself.




PikaCheeka said:


> I should hope so. I refuse to believe that Kishi is that bad a writer. If Tobi and Madara go out now, then Itachi will one-shot Kabuto in the same chapter Naruto defeats and redeems Sasuke, which will be chapter 565.
> 
> Bee's placement there really does make it awkward. Part of me thinks he'll be captured or killed, but the cynical part of me knows that isn't likely anymore. But I can't see him defeating, or even aiding in the defeat of, Tobi either because he simply isn't...important enough, so I'm not sure in which direction this fight will go.
> 
> ...


Perhaps not even Madara is going down now. Itachi is going to Kabuto for a reason and if he succeed in stop ET, Tobi could summon Madara again.

IMO it's a waste bring someone of Madara's caliber to only one fight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

If the masked man with long hair that Itachi and Kisame met wasn't Tobi or Madara then there may be more masked guys out there.

It would explain why Madara said that it is THEIR doing. He could have been talking about Tobi AND Zetsu but there may be more than that...

Of course T could simply be talking about the Jinchuuriki...though the existence of more masked men always seemed as a possibility to me nevertheless.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Datclone has all the information Naruto needs already and couldn't help them more so IMO he released himself.



Yeah, most likely. Datclone's spirit lives in Naruto now


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Nov 9, 2011)

All Tsunade did was heal?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi could easily give Sasuke and Kabuto a random power up that would put them at the same level(or above) as Edo Madara and Tobi. A sharinnegan could make Sasuke the most broken guy ever...or simply give him a jutsu as broken a Shisui's.
> 
> Also just like Kishi made Sasuke mad in a single day so could he give Sasuke a new threatening goal out of nowhere too.
> 
> ...



C'mon, Kishi isn't that bad a writer. Sasuke's goal may have changed over the course of the manga, but it's always been about revenge for what happened to his clan. First his target was Itachi and now that he knows more it's Konoha itself. Not once did he show any greate ambition and he won't at this point either.

One of the two either Madara or Tobi will have to survive in some fashion to carry on the role of the final villain.



Matrix XZ said:


> Thats my thoughts exactly, I don't see either Tobi nor Madara die in this arc. Its likely that Sasuke will interrupt the fight and Tobi will make his retreat. The spoilers said there is 4 more others like Tobi. Just how is that possible?
> 
> Also Naruto's Bijuu Mode actually hit Tobi without phasing through.



Sasuke or Itachi may interrupt the fight between Madara and the Kages, by forcing Kabuto to summon his strongest Edo to protect him, but Tobi has absolutely no reason to retreat without a fight. He has to show off his Rinnegan and his Edo Pain.

We already knew that Tobi could be hit if the opponent is faster than his phasing jutsu. I figure he was surprised by Naruto's speed, but it won't happen again quite so easily.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> All Tsunade did was heal?



Did someone expect something else?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> All Tsunade did was heal?



You make it sound as if what she did was a bad thing. It would be utterly retarded for her not to try to heal Oonoki and Gaara. Those two are powerful assets if they are at full strength.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> True, I still have hope for Lee to enter the grand stage. But to be honest, with every chapter release, my hopes just get lower and lower. I _kind _have already accepted the fact that he will not be shown in a fight, which is pretty crap, but again I will never know. Kishimoto did a terrible job on the other characters. Ah well.



It's really quite sad, really, especially for Sakura, Lee and Shino fans. The rest of the K12 either got more panel time (Neji/ Hinata/ Kiba) or did something more significant on panel (Ino Shikamaru Chouji Sai) or off panel (Tenten). Sakura as a main character should have got more. Lee and Shino....


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

The only thing supports for Tobi's face = Madara's face (clone or soul split) can't explain, is logically why would he continue to wear a mask even after announcing to the world that he is Madara.

Not putting it past the author to merely keep his face hidden just for a: "WTF, they're both Madara?", moment.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Kishi was being sarcastic with his Naruto vs Sasuke final fight interview, especially when you see how it was phrased.  Authors aren't going to reveal something so important years before it takes place anyways. lol


Anyways hope we get ohana's spoilers soon.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> All Tsunade did was heal?


That is the most logical thing to do.
You have 2 half beat Kages, why not heal them to the 5 Kages fight together in their full power?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> He might not have it.
> 
> In fact, I hope his left and right Mangekyou techniques are brand new.



Nope, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, and Susanoo are a trio.  They come together, since they were born together from Izanagi.  One represents the yin, the other represents the yang, together they represent the onmyoton, the Susanoo.  

Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu
Amaterasu and Susanoo
Can't have one without the other.  

Out of the 5 uchiha Mangekyou wielders known thus far, 3 of em have the same jutsus with varying strengths/skill.  Madara, Itachi, Sasuke all have Susanoo, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu.  And seeing how Madara's Susanoo has 2 heads, it's possible that Izuna also had Susanoo.  Sasuke has the greatest skill in Amaterasu (ENTON), Itachi has the greatest skill in Tsukuyomi, and Madara has the greatest skill in Susanoo, altho Itachi's Susanoo is the strongest out of the 3 due to Rikudou's spiritual weapons.  

Shisui seems to be the exception maybe cause he didn't have a sibling brother?

Kakashi don't count.


----------



## calimike (Nov 9, 2011)

Ohana posted ToC and say Naruto is regain from #3 to #1! Awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Perhaps not even Madara is going down now. Itachi is going to Kabuto for a reason and if he succeed in stop ET, Tobi could summon Madara again.
> 
> IMO it's a waste bring someone of Madara's caliber to only one fight.



Agreed. Even if it is against 5 Kages. 

I don't think Kabuto's final card is Edo Tensei (I refuse to believe he has RS up his sleeve and that's about the only other choice by now), and Itachi isn't going to save the world from Chiyo, so he might have a say in Madara's passing. Then again, I think Tobi will get to him first.

Again, plot demands we see a completed Tobi.



bearzerger said:


> C'mon, Kishi isn't that bad a writer. Sasuke's goal may have changed over the course of the manga, but it's always been about revenge for what happened to his clan. First his target was Itachi and now that he knows more it's Konoha itself. Not once did he show any greate ambition and he won't at this point either.
> 
> One of the two either Madara or Tobi will have to survive in some fashion to carry on the role of the final villain.



Sasuke has never seemed to be FV material to me. Having the FV in a fantasy series be without either a world-conquering plan or a mad desire to become a god is just a strange concept.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, not it's beyond obvious what will happen.

Madara is going to brush off the Kages like nothing. None of the Kages will die, but they'll be ineffective against Madara. He'll treat them like children. Just as he is about to kill one of them (Probably Tsunade for shock-value) he disappears.

We see Kabuto caught in Tsukoyami. The Snake Tail breaks him out of it, and it's revealed the Snake is Orochimaru.

Kabuto VS Itachi happens.

Meanwhile, Tobi is fighting Naruto and Bee. Bee is handling three EdoJins and Naruto is handling 3 EdoJins and Tobi. Tobi is largely sitting back laughing.

Then the Kages appear out of nowhere via FTG. Minato put a Seal on Naruto much like he did on Kushina. Tobi unleashes a massive Jutsu that overwhelms everyone.

He makes a comment about him and Madara being different. Madara is driven by hatred, jealousy while he, Tobi is driven by nothing. Thus, he'll let them live, but he'll take a souvenir (Bee) for a reward. 

He'll look at Naruto and tell him don't bother chasing him, that he'll need his strength very soon, because "Your Destiny Awaits You" cue Sasuke being shown killing some fodder.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> C'mon, Kishi isn't that bad a writer. Sasuke's goal may have changed over the course of the manga, but it's always been about revenge for what happened to his clan. First his target was Itachi and now that he knows more it's Konoha itself. Not once did he show any greate ambition and he won't at this point either.
> 
> One of the two either Madara or Tobi will have to survive in some fashion to carry on the role of the final villain.
> 
> ...



Sasuke may suddenly want to punish not just Konoha but the WHOLE WORLD for Itachi's death...or simply to teach them what true hatred is about

If Tobi is not Juubi then perhaps the actual legendary bijuu could reach Sasuke's hatred filled mind somehow and give him a plan to spread hatred and terror even better.

It would be cool if Tobi was actually Juubi or the Elder Son but since Kishi focuses so much on bonds he could simply make him Izuna to give him a connection with the real Madara or *shudder* make him just a clone who wanted to be the real deal.

If that were to happen Tobi would no longer be a FV level of threat.

And Madara despite all the haxx he has is still just Kabuto's pawn right now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Nope, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, and Susanoo are a trio.  They come together, since they were born together from Izanagi.  One represents the yin, the other represents the yang, together they represent the onmyoton, the Susanoo.
> 
> Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu
> Amaterasu and Susanoo
> ...



Where it pertains to the manga, the only thing we can say for sure, is that one must unlock the power of the Mangekyou in both eyes before Susanoo can be used.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

magaras rinegannnmf


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Stuff


The only Jutsu common to all Mangekyou Sharingan is Susano'o. Each eye contains a single Jutsu and when one masters both, one receives Susano'o. Sasuke has not yet been confirmed to possess Tsukiyomi. An unnamed Genjutsu whose only similarity to Itachi's Tsukiyomi was the fact that it inverted the colors does not count, especially when it didn't invert the colors of the speech bubbles (yet Itachi's Tsukiyomi *always* did this).

Sasuke also possesses a Jutsu in his right eye called Kagutsuchi. Furthermore, Shisui possessed Koto Amatsukami in one of his Mangekyou Sharingan eyes (and we know that it's a Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu) thus he cannot have possessed both Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.

It's not a set. It might have been originally (if we go by the databooks), but Kishimoto has since obviously retconned the shit out of it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

lol madara crushed everyone with his extraterrestrial nuts


----------



## Nimander (Nov 9, 2011)

Aiku said:


> AW YEAH.



That's what we call the "Uchiha Madara Factor".


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Uchiha Madara isn't even a real person

Tobi is has the testicles of both Madara and Hashirama. That sick bastard.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where it pertains to the manga, the only thing we can say for sure, is that one must unlock the power of the Mangekyou in both eyes before Susanoo can be used.


 
well considering both sasuke and itachi have it, i find it unlikely that the same wouldn't hold true for madara here.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where it pertains to the manga, the only thing we can say for sure, is that one must unlock the power of the Mangekyou in both eyes before Susanoo can be used.



No actually it needs amaterasu and tsukuuomi to unlocked susanoo
mangekyo concept is each eye gives a new jutsu, and if you had amaterasu and tsukiyomi you got bonus jutsu susano

kakashi only have 1 eye 1 jutsu= kamui
both shisui eyes possesed the same jutsu= kotoamatuskami


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

calimike said:


> Ohana posted ToC and say Naruto is regain from #3 to #1! Awesome



Wait if the ToC is for 8 weeks prior... that should mean the japanese _like_ the Third Raikage and the Nidaime Mizukage shouldn't it?

I have regained lots of faith in my japanese manga loving friends.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> well considering both sasuke and itachi have it, i find it unlikely that the same wouldn't hold true for madara here.


Itachi and Sasuke are brothers.




Edo Madara said:


> kakashi only have 1 eye 1 jutsu= kamui
> *both shisui eyes possesed the same jutsu= kotoamatuskami*


According to what manga (or databooks, for that matter) evidence?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> No actually it needs amaterasu and tsukuuomi to unlocked susanoo
> *mangekyo concept is each eye gives a new jutsu*, and if you had amaterasu and tsukiyomi you got bonus jutsu susano
> 
> kakashi only have 1 eye 1 jutsu= kamui
> both shisui eyes possesed the same jutsu= kotoamatuskami



No, it's not.

The concept is that each eye has a power; regardless, if it's the same power or not (Kotamatuskami). Sasuke said, that Susanoo comes to those that unlock the power of the Mangekyou in both eyes.

He didn't say same power or name Tsukyomi and Amaterasu specifically. With that said, I wouldn't be surprised if the only Susanoo users in history wielded Tsukyomi and Amaterasu too.

But even if Madara uses those same two jutsu along with Susanoo, that still wouldn't settle things.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Itachi and Sasuke are brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> According to what manga (or databooks, for that matter) evidence?


all uchihas are related, they marry their cousins, and have babies with their cousins.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Obito is transgendered


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> According to what manga (or databooks, for that matter) evidence?



Nothing was stated concretely, but unless his right eye Mangekyou power can be replicated by his left eye's normal Sharingan, then he has a single-shot-then-recharge, use of Komamatuskami in both eyes.


----------



## Timeshift (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Naruto ends the chapter with a: "WTF, you're.....", moment, then Tobi is most likely a Zetsu clone of Madara.
> 
> Who else could he have possibly recognized that was at least an adult during Nagato's childhood - the time of the real Madara's death?
> 
> ...



The only reference Naruto has to Madara's face is the statue in VOTE. I don't think Naruto even knows that the statue is of Uchiha Madara. And if he met a guy with Madara's face, without the hair and clothes of the statue, would he even be able to recognize him? I somehow doubt it.

And remember that while his clone knows how Madara looks like, that information isn't with the real Naruto yet.

Came to think of it, Naruto suspects Tobi to be Madara. Everyone thought he was until the real one walked out of that coffin. So, if he goes WTF, it means that Tobi is someone really unexpected that Naruto knows who is.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Itachi and Sasuke are brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> According to what manga (or databooks, for that matter) evidence?



read kotoamtsukami chapter
I cant give a link my laptop connection is slow

well I can say out of the wielders of susano, itachi is the strongest because he had 3 weapons of god


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Timeshift said:


> The only reference Naruto has to Madara's face is the statue in VOTE. I don't think Naruto even knows that the statue is of Uchiha Madara. And if he met a guy with Madara's face, without the hair and clothes of the statue, would he even be able to recognize him? I somehow doubt it.
> 
> And remember that while his clone knows how Madara looks like, that information isn't with the real Naruto yet.
> 
> Came to think of it, Naruto suspects Tobi to be Madara. Everyone thought he was until the real one walked out of that coffin. So, if he goes WTF, it means that Tobi is someone really unexpected that Naruto knows who is.



Naruto's clone, the one that fought against Edo Madara was dispersed prior to the real Naruto head butting Tobi in the face. He knows what Madara looks like.

You gotta read the spoilers carefully, bro.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Timeshift said:


> The only reference Naruto has to Madara's face is the statue in VOTE. I don't think Naruto even knows that the statue is of Uchiha Madara. And if he met a guy with Madara's face, without the hair and clothes of the statue, would he even be able to recognize him? I somehow doubt it.
> 
> And remember that while his clone knows how Madara looks like, that information isn't with the real Naruto yet.
> 
> Came to think of it, Naruto suspects Tobi to be Madara. Everyone thought he was until the real one walked out of that coffin. So, if he goes WTF, it means that Tobi is someone really unexpected that Naruto knows who is.



Actually Datclone released himself so his knowledge went back to Naruto. Naruto knows everything datclone knew now.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> all uchihas are related, they marry their cousins, and have babies with their cousins.


Yes, but that doesn't mean their blood cannot be diluted among themselves. Sasuke and Itachi are brothers, which explains why they have the same Jutsu (1 Jutsu). Madara is not closely related to them, thus it is entirely plausible for him not to possess Tsukiyomi, Amaterasu or Kagutsuchi.



Edo Madara said:


> read kotoamtsukami chapter
> I cant give a link my laptop connection is slow
> 
> well I can say out of the wielders of susano, itachi is the strongest because he had 3 weapons of god


Nowhere in that chapter does it say that both Shisui's eyes possess Koto Amatsukami. Please point out the page and panel where you allege the chapter states that.



Klue said:


> Nothing was stated concretely, but unless his right eye Mangekyou power can be replicated by his left eye's normal Sharingan, then he has a single-shot-then-recharge, use of Komamatuskami in both eyes.


Or he just had two separate strong Genjutsu. Shisui was feared and famous for his Genjutsu. I highly doubt he only managed to use it, what twice during his life time? If they're single-shot Jutsu with 10 years of recharging time, Shisui probably only got to use them, at most, twice in his life.

How could he become famous and feared for this, then? We also know that Madara has never, ever possesed one of Shisui's eyes, unless you think Itachi leant it to him during the Bloody Mist period, yet he controlled Yagura with a Jutsu highly similar to the one which Danzou used on Mifune.

Shisui probably possessed two distinctly different Genjutsu. This, however, does not rule out of the possibility that he still had a 1-shot Koto Amatsukami out of each eye, but that doesn't really defeat the argument of "Each Mangekyou possesses a single Jutsu, master both and gain Susano'o and no, they don't have to be Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu" argument, which was my point (this is not in reply to you specifically Klue).


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Itachi's crow impregnates Tobi gives birth to Narusasunagatomadafuckface painful shithead. And blows up the planet ending this manga


----------



## Timeshift (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto's clone, the one that fought against Edo Madara was dispersed prior to the real Naruto head butting Tobi in the face. He knows what Madara looks like.
> 
> You gotta read the spoilers carefully, bro.



Oh. I missed the line where it said they told Naruto to defeat Tobi. Though, even from that I couldn't know for sure that he was dispersed. 

I still don't think it can be Madara if Naruto goes WTF. If he goes WTF, it must be someone really unexpected, and Naruto has seen enough Zetsus that he shouldn't be surprised if there is another Madara.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

we all know Naruto has to lose the kyuubi at some point, so He has to lose to either sasuke or tobi, hopefully survive the extraction process like his mother using WoF, tsunade heals him and then we have Naruto has some stored KCM chakra that is limited for a certain duration of time, Sage Mode will become relevant again.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> The concept is that each eye has a power; regardless, if it's the same power or not (Kotamatuskami). Sasuke said, that Susanoo comes to those that unlock the power of the Mangekyou in both eyes.
> 
> ...



shisui unlocked MS in both eyes but he don't have susano and every susano users in history wielded amaterasu and tsukumi as well

like a poster said ama-tsu-susano are trio of jutsu


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Timeshift said:


> Oh. I missed the line where it said they told Naruto to defeat Tobi. Though, even from that I couldn't know for sure that he was dispersed.
> 
> I still don't think it can be Madara if Naruto goes WTF. If he goes WTF, it must be someone really unexpected, and *Naruto has seen enough Zetsus that he shouldn't be surprised if there is another Madara.*



I'm honestly not seeing the logic here.


----------



## Godspeak X (Nov 9, 2011)

Now raikage remains the undisputed god king of speed in naruto.

He is above FTG NOW


----------



## Francesco. (Nov 9, 2011)

*My prediction:*

The arc is ending even before we thought, we bet 1 cent Euro, you will run into another timeskip, and there will be Part 3 of Naruto with Sasuke as a final villain?

And if Sasuke was just through his hatred to awaken Juubi?

And if this hatred through the EMS in new eyes never seen before, even the most powerful of the Rinnegan?

SuperSasuke with Juubi vs Adult Naruto, so I think it will end.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

epic naruto punch tobi eh? Can't wait for next week


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> If Tobi is not Juubi then perhaps the actual legendary bijuu could reach Sasuke's hatred filled mind somehow and give him a plan to spread hatred and terror even better.
> 
> It would be cool if Tobi was actually Juubi or the Elder Son but since Kishi focuses so much on bonds he could simply make him Izuna to give him a connection with the real Madara or *shudder* make him just a clone who wanted to be the real deal.



I don't get the Tobi = Juubi theory. Why would he want RT? What would his connection to Madara be? You can't tell me something of the Juubi's power needs a human being to be "complete". He didn't just need anyone with Rinnegan because he had Nagato. He needed Madara specifically (Madara was waiting to be RTed).

Therefore Tobi has a direct tie to Madara, and probably much closer than just a clone. He's not pretending to be the real deal. He IS the real deal, or at least part of it.



Paul the SK said:


> Uchiha Madara isn't even a real person
> 
> Tobi is has the testicles of both Madara and Hashirama. That sick bastard.



There's been a recent trend in Japanese fanart that makes Tobi and/or Zetsu their lovechild, so don't push it.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> Now raikage remains the undisputed god king of speed in naruto.
> 
> He is above FTG NOW


Your irrational hatred of Minato knows no bounds. How can A's speed ever surpass *time/space* Ninjutsu?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> The only Jutsu common to all Mangekyou Sharingan is Susano'o. Each eye contains a single Jutsu and when one masters both, one receives Susano'o. Sasuke has not yet been confirmed to possess Tsukiyomi. An unnamed Genjutsu whose only similarity to Itachi's Tsukiyomi was the fact that it inverted the colors does not count, especially when it didn't invert the colors of the speech bubbles (yet Itachi's Tsukiyomi *always* did this).
> 
> Sasuke also possesses a Jutsu in his right eye called Kagutsuchi. Furthermore, Shisui possessed Koto Amatsukami in one of his Mangekyou Sharingan eyes (and we know that it's a Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu) thus he cannot have possessed both Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.
> 
> It's not a set. It might have been originally (if we go by the databooks), but Kishimoto has since obviously retconned the shit out of it.



Actually Koto Amatsukami is supposedly in both of Shisui eyes seeing as Itachi and Danzo both had one of his eyes. Danzo assumingly off panel used Koto Amatsukami on Mifune and the fire lord. So its possibe the powers are interchangble in the eyes. Sasuke show Tsukiyomi in one eye and Kagutsuchi in the same same eye. The Databook also hints that if one trains there eyes and chakra they can learn another jutsu Kamui didnt come with Kakashi MS. Kakashi actually had to develope it


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> shisui unlocked MS in both eyes but he don't have susano and every susano users in history wielded amaterasu and tsukumi as well
> 
> like a poster said ama-tsu-susano are trio of jutsu



Who said Shisui didn't have Susanoo? That wasn't stated anywhere. We only know what his left and right eye Mangekyou powers were - powers shown through two separate characters.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's been a recent trend in Japanese fanart that makes Tobi and/or Zetsu their lovechild, so don't push it.


I'm going to, since I'm a depraved fuckhead.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

It has not been confirmed that the Genjutsu Danzou used was Koto Amatsukami.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Your irrational hatred of Minato knows no bounds. How can A's speed ever surpass *time/space* Ninjutsu?



Just ignore him. The guy's just an irrational idiot troll who hates on Minato even when he as nothing to do with a chapter.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> It has not been confirmed that the Genjutsu Danzou used was Koto Amatsukami.



Nope, it wasn't stated out right.

But what else could it be? A regular Sharingan jutsu which has the same properties and limitations as the other eye's unique Mangekyou power?

Regardless, I hope to find out what powers Madara's Mangekyou holds, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> It has not been confirmed that the Genjutsu Danzou used was Koto Amatsukami.



It's a genjutsu unique to Shisui with identical effects as Koto Amatsukami... What else could it be?


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

All of Tobi's bodies are banging each other to give birth to the ultimate life form.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

the others 4 bodies are the jinchuuriki or not?


----------



## Syntaxis (Nov 9, 2011)

When it comes to the true identity of Tobi, I think we should all agree it isn't Madara or a clone of his of some sorts. It wouldn't fit the character. Madara, to me, seems to be a typically privileged brat that was extremely talented and grew arrogant as a result. Tobi, in his Akatsuki-member days, was a playful and joyous character. Madara doesn't fit that role one bit.

Tobi is a ruthless master manipulator. An actor and a performer. A genius shinobi and a genius tactician.

Without bothering with facts such as "he's sealed in the Death God," I would say his true identity is the First Hokage. But since he is kinda sealed away, it leaves a bunch of Uchiha members as obvious second-best results.

Izuna seemed goofy enough, and devoted, to maybe fit the playful-Tobi part. Definitely the master tactician and brilliant ninja parts. And if he's truly immortal, and has been for years, he could have played his part in any of the stories so far.

The #1 reason why I think it's Izuna, and that's not the only reason (just the most important one), is that he wasn't summoned by Kabuto. We saw a coffin (which in my theory was a fake one) so he was buried, if he was dead. That means Kabuto would've been able to find him easily. He was also an Uchiha with the Mangekyou Sharingan, so he'd be a powerful card to play in this war.

Yet he isn't anywhere to be seen in Kabuto's arsenal.

Which means, in my opinion, that Izuna is "Tobi."

And if we see his face, specifically his mouth, in this chapter: we can stop this discussion once and for all


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's a genjutsu unique to Shisui with identical effects as Koto Amatsukami... What else could it be?



That's how I saw it. But for whatever reason Danzou's eye was significantly weaker, perhaps because he isn't an Uchiha by blood and Itachi was.



Paul the SK said:


> I'm going to, since I'm a depraved fuckhead.



Not sure if should trauma-art-spam UCP.

Kishi will probably make it happen. We should all be prepared for a massive troll and find out that the secret to Madara's body is that he's really a chic. He was Hashirama's first wife and Tobi and Nagato are his kids, who, like proper Uchiha, hated their bros.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's assumed they will fight again, but absolutely nothing has been confirmed yet as to who will be the FV.


It's not assumed at all, both Sasuke and Naruto said they're gonna fight. And two different people who were at jump festa confirmed Kishi saying this, so...


Nic said:


> Kishi was being sarcastic with his Naruto vs Sasuke final fight interview, especially when you see how it was phrased.  Authors aren't going to reveal something so important years before it takes place anyways. lol
> 
> 
> Anyways hope we get ohana's spoilers soon.



Yeah because you can like totally know when an author is being sarcastic when his whole interview is translated with difficulty and the translators not being sure if they translated the sentences the right way .


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> the others 4 bodies are the jinchuuriki or not?



Most likely. Four of the Six were probably shown on the final page/panels.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nope, it wasn't stated out right.
> 
> But what else could it be? A regular Sharingan jutsu which has the same properties and limitations as the other eye's unique Mangekyou power?





JuubiSage said:


> It's a genjutsu unique to Shisui with identical effects as Koto Amatsukami... What else could it be?


Did you both miss how it was stated that Madara used a similar Genjutsu on Yagura?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Did you both miss how it was stated that Madara used a similar Genjutsu on Yagura?



Because he has an identical eye power or a similar one. Madara's unexplained eye power indicates that Shisui's Mangekyou powers aren't most likely the same in both eyes?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobizuna will have one of hell sexy lips :


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> It's not assumed at all, both Sasuke and Naruto said they're gonna fight. And two different people who were at jump festa confirmed Kishi saying this, so...



Wait...you mean it ISN'T safe to assume that Sasuke and Naruto will fight one another?

That's kind of the point of the manga.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Ohana posted the script.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> Tobizuna will have one of hell sexy lips :


He'll have bloated silicon filled dick sucking lips.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because he has an identical eye power or a similar one. Madara's unexplained eye power indicates that Shisui's Mangekyou powers aren't most likely the same in both eyes?


Sorry, I misspoke. *Tobi* used the same or a similar Jutsu. We have yet to see Tobi actually sport the Mangekyou Sharingan. It is entirely possible that ther exists a Genjutsu similar to, yet weaker than, Koto Amatsukami that's a Base Sharingan Genjutsu. One has to be extremely powerful to cast it though, which is why only Madara and Shisui have been capable of doing so.



Klue said:


> Ohana posted the script.


Did the chapter leak early again?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ohana posted the script.


I wanna the chapter


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

This sounds like it's going to be a fantastic chapter. Don't let the limited info from the spoiler hold it against it's potential quality.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Madara is using Susanoo to counter A's attacks.


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's a genjutsu unique to Shisui with identical effects as Koto Amatsukami... What else could it be?



Anything people can think of to downplay Danzou for whatever retarded reason they need to get through the painful, painful day.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

> horizontal Chiyo! !


Awesome.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

C appeared, looks like there will be bunch of kumo nin in this chapter


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Raikage A chops off a bit of Madara's Susano'o and Mei uses her acid mist to melt it. 
At least that's what I was able to gather.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Did Madara use Itachi's Yasaka Magatama?


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's how I saw it. But for whatever reason Danzou's eye was significantly weaker, perhaps because he isn't an Uchiha by blood and Itachi was.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if should trauma-art-spam UCP.


Do it. There is nothing that exists in this world that could offend or gross me out.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Shadow Lighting Dance ? Is Kimimaro using a technique where he runs electricity down his bones and does his fern dance or whatever ? O_O New feats for Kimi ?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

> Mu rocks (helmet) appears



I'm assuming Mu can use doton techniques... 

(Well that or he's taken his d*ck out to show Mei)


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Kabuto is talking about that Rinnegan. I wonder what awesome things he has to say about it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kabuto is talking about that Rinnegan. I wonder what awesome things he has to say about it.


He has old blood which is far greater than the rinnegan.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

*"Let plunger Oonoki this battle ... Hey you'll only comply with the other gates."*

WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!??????????????????/

IM STARTING TO PANIC HERE PEOPLE, WHY GATES!!!!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN!


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Why the random Chiyo and Kimimaro panels?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

So naruto faces off vs tobi already and breaks the mask? Seems like wvwrthing is happening fast


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> *"Let plunger Oonoki this battle ... Hey you'll only comply with the other gates."*
> 
> WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!??????????????????/
> 
> IM STARTING TO PANIC HERE PEOPLE, WHY GATES!!!!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN!


Google Translate is not your friend. It translates a lot of Kanji as "Gates" becaue a lot of Kanji *can* mean gate.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> C'mon, Kishi isn't that bad a writer. Sasuke's goal may have changed over the course of the manga, but it's always been about revenge for what happened to his clan. First his target was Itachi and now that he knows more it's Konoha itself. Not once did he show any greate ambition and he won't at this point either.
> 
> One of the two either Madara or Tobi will have to survive in some fashion to carry on the role of the final villain.
> 
> ...



First of all, Kishi's a great writer, people only call him bad if they don't agree with his vision due to personal bias.  It's not their vision I wanna read but the mangaka's.  Understanding his vision is the best way to appreciate his manga.  

As for Sasuke, I'm not saying he'll be the final villain, but he is still in the running for it, even after Madara and Tobi.  Madara/Tobi's goals are world domination via the eye of the moon plan, and while Sasuke's goals aren't that grand yet, he could easily expand his goal to that scale if he were to get a whiff of the moon's eye plan details.  Sasuke's goal is destruction of konoha, and having the shinobi world allied, it's simply going against the entire shinobi world, Sasuke woudln't hesitate to take on the whole world if they were a roadblock in him achieving his main goal against konoha.  Sasuke's goal can be elevated from konoha's destruction to entire world destruction instead of world domination.  

And powerwise, he still can have something Kishi may have in store for him, mainly Izanami.  Imagine if Sasuke finds out all bout the jyubi and plans on controlling it in order to achieve his goal?

Now, Kishi has said Sasuke/Naruto fight will be the final fight of the series.  I personally think that that fight will be the final shinobi fight, but the final villian will more than likely be the jyubi itself against Naruto.  After Naruto defeats and redeems Sasuke, Sasuke will give Naruto his power, (spiritual energy transfer), Naruto awakens the rinnegan and goes on to defeat the jyubi.  Madara and Tobi will be instrumental in setting up everything for the jyubi's return, but they may be engulfed by the sheer power of the jyubi, having hashirama's cells may not be enough to be a jyubi jinchuriki with full control.  

And I still wanna see Orochimaru return now, and gain the rinnegan.  Not sure how Kishi will fit that into everything, but I'm sure he'll make the final few battles spectacular.  

Basically, we have 4 Rikudous as of now, Tobi (if he is Izuna) calls himself the second, but he may be the 4th, or Madara is the 4th, as Madara may have awakened the rinnegan after Nagato's awakening, prior to his own death.  That'll leave room for 2 more Rikudou's, either Oro or Sasuke, and Naruto.  

Now, if as you say Tobi being the elder son turns out to be true, then he automatically gets final villain status.  

And Madara may be defeated now, but he'll definitely return, he has got to be Gedou Rinne Tenseied and join forces with his younger brother.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not even sure if Madara bothered to attack, outside a possible use of Yasaka Magatama. I'm almost positive he used that attack.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> Shadow Lighting Dance ? Is Kimimaro using a technique where he runs electricity down his bones and does his fern dance or whatever ? O_O New feats for Kimi ?



lol kimi can use raiton and both he and chiyo survived FRS
masahi kishimotroll strikes again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Madara's Susano'o has the Imperial Jewel now?

And why is Ohana going on and on about Eagles? Did Madara summon something?



Paul the SK said:


> Do it. There is nothing that exists in this world that could offend or gross me out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Perhaps Naruto did not destroy Tobi's mask and it is actually only a genjutsu. I can imagine the rage here then LOL.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 9, 2011)

> 譲Ranu Clash! ! And the war over? ! ! !


The war is over


----------



## mayumi (Nov 9, 2011)

for some reason i always though that tobi's face is going to be revealed with naruto kick in the face. how suprising its true.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

gershvin said:


> The war is over



id because naruto punch tobi?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

mayumi said:


> for some reason i always though that tobi's face is going to be revealed with naruto kick in the face. how suprising its true.



Naruto delivered a head-butt, not a kick.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Google Translate said:
			
		

> Break the bones of Susano
> 
> Susano collapse



So Madara's susanoo get's broken.

I guess the belief in the battledome that Susanoo tanks everything is officially proven wrong then.

I sense possible rage this week


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 9, 2011)

lol.

Naruto doesn't hit Tobi, one of the Jinchurriki's blocked it.

Then Naruto got warped into the box dimension.

Chapter ends with the 6 Paths standing around Bee.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto delivered a head-butt, not a kick.



for sure klue ?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto delivered a head-butt, not a kick.



Well he's not the #1 hyperactive knucklehead ninja for nothing.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> So Madara's susanoo get's broken.
> 
> I guess the belief in the battledome that Susanoo tanks all is proven wrong then.



If it's his EMS' final form (armor version), I will lawl, hard. Enough fooling around Madara, it's time to whip out the big guns: The Rinnegan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

lol kimimaro panel, why bother with fodder dont wasted panel kishi!


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?

_* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd._


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> So Madara's susanoo get's broken.
> 
> I guess the belief in the battledome that Susanoo tanks everything is officially proven wrong then.
> 
> I sense possible rage this week



Dont worry, there will still be plenty of Itachitards saying that his Susano w/ Yata Mirror tanks everything


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> we all know Naruto has to lose the kyuubi at some point, so He has to lose to either sasuke or tobi, hopefully survive the extraction process like his mother using WoF, tsunade heals him and then we have Naruto has some stored KCM chakra that is limited for a certain duration of time, Sage Mode will become relevant again.



He wont lose the kyuubi if he does minatos death would have been for nothing. plus kishi had tobi get the kin an gin bros for a reason probably to replace the naruto.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?
> 
> _* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd._



Itachi fanboys would rage so hard if that's true.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 9, 2011)

So anyone can translate the full chapter without using google? I'll rep you for your kind service :ho


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

I was only guessing Kimimaro is using lighting bones, cause I saw "Shadow lighting dance" being said in the same line that Chiyo's name was said.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> lol.
> 
> Naruto doesn't hit Tobi, one of the Jinchurriki's blocked it.
> 
> ...



Damn, I should have known Naruto wouldn't get any hits in.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?
> 
> _* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd._



I sense people are mistaking the word bullets on google translate for Yasaka no Magatama.

It's not as if we haven't seen a Susanoo firing projectiles before... (Sasuke)

Also if he combined Asura path with Susanoo then bullets could just be bullets.



JuubiSage said:


> Dont worry, there will still be plenty of Itachitards saying that his Susano w/ Yata Mirror tanks everything



Lol if Susanoo is broken can the mirror still stand?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Madara's abilities can only be strong enough to look threatening but not powerful enough to hurt any named guy seriously as they have powerful plot shields.

The battle should be evenly matched though after making such a big entrance the kages should have a bit of an advantage the first chapter that they actually fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

"War Over!?" cliffhanger. That's almost as good as the "OMG WILL TOBI KILL BABY NARUTO?"



SaiST said:


> What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?
> 
> _* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd._



Caught that too. 

Madara was nice and gave some of them to Itachi.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?
> 
> _* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd"_


If Madara uses the Yasaka no Magatama, yet his Susano'o still does not possess the Yata Mirror or Totsuka Sword, then it changes nothing. Yasaka no Magatama is a pretty unimportant piece of the puzzle, anyway, as the two other regalia items are far more powerful.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> lol.
> 
> Naruto doesn't hit Tobi, one of the Jinchurriki's blocked it.
> 
> ...



Not sure if trolling 



SaiST said:


> What's this about Madara using Yasaka no Magatama?
> 
> _* SaiST salivates at the thought of having more ammo to use against the "Imperial Regalia are exclusive to Itachi" crowd._


Just admit you were wrong already, don't make it worse, SaiST


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

The chapter ends with Naruto headbutting Tobi and his mask apparently breaks.

Ichiurto is just trolling.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck yeah headbutt


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's Susano'o has the Imperial Jewel now?
> 
> And why is Ohana going on and on about Eagles? Did Madara summon something?



Maybe he summoned a falcon. The databook said madara was inti falconry maybe he summon a falcon.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> If Madara uses the Yasaka no Magatama, yet his Susano'o still does not possess the Yata Mirror or Totsuka Sword, *then it changes nothing.* Yasaka no Magatama is a pretty unimportant piece of the puzzle, anyway, as the two other regalia items are far more powerful.



I'm not sure if this is damage control... 

Anyways considering it's the _three_ legendary treasures in Japanese folklore, I can't see Kishi changing it up like that. 

If Madara has one treasure he would have had access to all three, at one point in time. (He may have given them to Itachi before he died.)

However
It's far more likely this is just how Madara's Susanoo fires a weapon. Like Sasuke's arrows.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

guess where itchi take the yata mirror and totuska sword ?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

lol madara keeps pulling new jutsu out of his ass


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

it seems onooki combined attack with raikage managed to break into susanoo at the end.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems onooki combined attack with raikage managed to break into susanoo at the end.



really ? this is cool


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> The chapter ends with Naruto headbutting Tobi and his mask apparently breaks.
> 
> Ichiurto is just trolling.



Thats good.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems onooki combined attack with raikage managed to break into susanoo at the end.



I thought they used Muu's body to break through Susanoo...

I think I just grossly misinterpreted Google translate though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Maybe he summoned a falcon. The databook said madara was inti falconry maybe he summon a falcon.



That's what I'm rooting for.

Tsunade mentions many, so if he does summon anything, he summoned a horde.



vered said:


> it seems onooki combined attack with raikage managed to break into susanoo at the end.



I really want to avoid making a Kishi=sexist crack but if two of the three guys involved are the center stage this early on in the fight, before it even gets going, this doesn't bode well for the Alliance.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems onooki combined attack with raikage managed to break into susanoo at the end.



why he not use rinegan to fight them? ST and meteor jutsu will fuck them up


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> why he not use rinegan to fight them? ST and meteor jutsu will fuck them up



maybe he can't use them too often?


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

i think madara lend muu his susanoo for protection.kabuto used susanoo to protect muus body but the coleboration attack at the end went through.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

...O_O



			
				Google translate said:
			
		

> Naruto Tsunade alter ego



Naruto is experimenting with the sexy jutsu again.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke may suddenly want to punish not just Konoha but the WHOLE WORLD for Itachi's death...or simply to teach them what true hatred is about
> 
> If Tobi is not Juubi then perhaps the actual legendary bijuu could reach Sasuke's hatred filled mind somehow and give him a plan to spread hatred and terror even better.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Sasuke and Jyubi share one thing in common, the desire for absolute destruction.   He may either try to control it, or create a pact with it, only to be betrayed by the jyubi once he is defeated by Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i think madara lend muu his susanoo for protection.kabuto used susanoo to protect muus body but the coleboration attack at the end went through.



Would Susano'o work as well if it's rented out? I would think it would be like the Sharingan itself. A non-Uchiha uses/borrows it and it doesn't work that well. 

We know Madara can step outside of it but it seems weird that he could GIVE it to someone.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> maybe he can't use them too often?



Or he just wants to try out new shit like he stated


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> ...O_O
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto is experimenting with the sexy jutsu again.


3 words:
Flying Bukkake Zetsu


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i think madara lend muu his susanoo for protection.kabuto used susanoo to protect muus body but the coleboration attack at the end went through.



so it's possible to lend susanoo to other people ?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> I was only guessing Kimimaro is using lighting bones, cause I saw "Shadow lighting dance" being said in the same line that Chiyo's name was said.



It's A who does the lightning dance.



PikaCheeka said:


> "War Over!?" cliffhanger. That's almost as good as the "OMG WILL TOBI KILL BABY NARUTO?"



That's only Tsunade Oonoki telling Naruto that if both Madaras are defeated the war will be over.

There are all those dramatic lines about the Gokage taking on the "old" Madara and protecting Naruto from the old hatred, while Naruto deals with the "new" Madara and protects them in turn from the new hatred.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so it's possible to lend susanoo to other people ?



im not sure about that part.a translator would be welcomed.


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

Does Mei even do anything?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure about that part.a translator would be welcomed.



Where's takL and Yagami when you need them


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that Naruto's fighting Tobi with the knowledge that he's not the real Madara maybe we'll soon get more info on who the hell Tobi is.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade healing. of course


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure about that part.a translator would be welcomed.



can't wait to see the translation


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

This chapter certainly adds more steam to the Sasuke potentially being final villain train??????


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Does Mei even do anything?



Mei does plenty. She's spamming her Youton all over the place.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> Does Mei even do anything?



that's what women do in this manga


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Mei does plenty. She's spamming her Youton all over the place.



The google translation is quite confusing, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Madara is powerful for nothing.

I figured he'd be just another boring big jutsu spammer, with large chakra capacity. 

You people love that, though.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This chapter certainly adds more steam to the Sasuke potentially being final villain train??????



Yeah I have to agree with you here, things seem to be speeding up for Tobi...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

So much *ACTION* in this chapter!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> The google translation is quite confusing, so I wouldn't know.



Names of people and Jutsu never get translated properly. That's what makes OT so confusing.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> So much *ACTION* in this chapter!


So true.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

^
Right? 



Synn said:


> Does Mei even do anything?



She uses her acid mist (or is it her lava ) to melt part of Madara's Susano'o.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Yeah I have to agree with you here, things seem to be speeding up for Tobi...



Nah this is just the necessary reveal about who the villain is. (No more smoke and mirrors necessary now.)

Like the reveal in bleach which showed us the true villain is Aizen. It didn't mean he got defeated though until hundreds of chappies laters.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict narto lose against tobi, he kidnapes bee and teleport leaving narto crying like a bitch


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Yeah I have to agree with you here, things seem to be speeding up for Tobi...


Is easier the 5 kages defeat Madara than Bee and Naruto  defeat Tobi, just think about.

Tobi has Sharingan + Rinnegan + Intangibility + Izanagi + Six Path of Pain + Gedo Mazo. He isn't going down. Just the Six Path of Pain is enough to fuck Bee and Naruto all day because as long as we know none of them have sealing techniques.


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty convinced Bee's days are numbered.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> I predict narto lose against tobi, he *kidnapes *bee and teleport leaving narto crying like a bitch



For a second there I thought you'd mixed the words Kidnap and Rape together


----------



## gershwin (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems that Aliance will fail hard soon. I see too much confidence from their side.
While Villains didnt have their minute of glory yet.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

I have no idea why Kishimoto would do that to Tsunade and make her standback and heal Oonoki. I mean, after she heals him, what does she do ? Because obviously in the same chapter Oonoki fights again. And Gaara doesn't need a turn in healing, he just needs to rest because of his exhausted Chakara supplies. Or a soldier pill.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Nah this is just the necessary reveal about who the villain is. (No more smoke and mirrors necessary now.)
> 
> Like the reveal in bleach which showed us the true villain is Aizen. It didn't mean he got defeated though until hundreds of chappies laters.



I guess your right anything can still happen...


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This chapter certainly adds more steam to the Sasuke potentially being final villain train??????



Or Kabuto :ho



And so much for Edo Madara killing anyone at all.Onoki gets healed, wtf 




AoshiKun said:


> Is easier the 5 kages defeat Madara than Bee and Naruto  defeat Tobi, just think about.
> 
> Tobi has Sharingan + Rinnegan + Intangibility + Izanagi + Six Path of Pain + Gedo Mazo. He isn't going down. *Just the Six Path of Pain is enough to fuck Bee and Naruto all day because as long as we know none of them have sealing techniques.*



Ma and Pa will come to the rescue


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> I have no idea why Kishimoto would do that to Tsunade and make her standback and heal Oonoki. I mean, after she heals him, what does she do ? Because obviously in the same chapter Oonoki fights again. And Gaara doesn't need a turn in healing, he just needs to rest because of his exhausted Chakara supplies. Or a soldier pill.



what else could she possibly do?
fight
really? a female? in kishi's manga?


----------



## Bonney (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting chapter overall. Tobi's mask better break and not just be cracked. Either way excited to finally see Tobi go all out. Wondering what this years end of year cliffhanger will be if Tobi reveals his face next chapter or so.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This chapter certainly adds more steam to the Sasuke potentially being final villain train??????



I wouldn't count on that. Just because he got hit by Naruto doesn't mean he won't be the FV. Masked Madara got hit by Minato and Konan this doesn't make Sasuke being the final villain.

Think, Sasuke only has the EMS and he doesn't have the Rinnegan. Edo Madara shown to have powers of a God.


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> She uses her acid mist (or is it her lava ) to melt part of Madara's Susano'o.



So is it confirmed that Mei's acid can actually melt Susano'o, despite the claims that she was able to melt Sasuke's because he was low on chakra? 

Dat Mei


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> I have no idea why Kishimoto would do that to Tsunade and make her standback and heal Oonoki. I mean, after she heals him, what does she do ? Because obviously in the same chapter Oonoki fights again. And Gaara doesn't need a turn in healing, he just needs to rest because of his exhausted Chakara supplies. Or a soldier pill.



Be paitent with Tsunade. We usually save the best for last.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 9, 2011)

Mei is spamming her kekkei genkai jutsus and a some of water jutsus


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> I have no idea why Kishimoto would do that to Tsunade and make her standback and heal Oonoki. I mean, after she heals him, what does she do ? Because obviously in the same chapter Oonoki fights again. And Gaara doesn't need a turn in healing, he just needs to rest because of his exhausted Chakara supplies. Or a soldier pill.



tsunade and mei going to the kitchen, cooking for good guys


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

gershvin said:


> It seems that Aliance will fail hard soon. I see too much confidence from theit side.
> While Villains didnt have their minute of glory yet.



Yea I noticed that, too. Madara and Muu are just getting the beat-down here. Given Madara's hype, there has to be a turn-around soon. Whenever it's a major villain and the good guys are dominating the field so early on, things go bad for them later.

Madara has also showed barely anything. It looks like he just uses Susano'o again here, which we've already seen. None of his Katons from hell, no other MS jutsu, and nothing Rinnegan.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL to tsunade's fans who were excited for this chap... I feel sorry for them ?_?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like Mei is doing pretty good.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Be paitent with Tsunade. We usually save the best for last.



I don't really care for Tsunade, but it was a good situation to involve her in a fight. Cause I back-up the underrated, or unappreciated underdogs of the manga more then the EASY characters.

That being said, saving the best for last is Lee


----------



## yondaime 88 (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Madara is powerful for nothing.
> 
> I figured he'd be just another boring big jutsu spammer, with large chakra capacity.
> 
> You people love that, though.



Madara can take on armies, Itachi can't. Plot development device


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Nah this is just the necessary reveal about who the villain is. (No more smoke and mirrors necessary now.)
> 
> Like the reveal in bleach which showed us the true villain is Aizen. It didn't mean he got defeated though until hundreds of chappies laters.



Naruto and Bleach are different. Kishi doesn't do rematches as much as Kubo does. 



AoshiKun said:


> Is easier the 5 kages defeat Madara than Bee and Naruto  defeat Tobi, just think about.
> 
> Tobi has Sharingan + Rinnegan + Intangibility + Izanagi + Six Path of Pain + Gedo Mazo. He isn't going down. Just the Six Path of Pain is enough to fuck Bee and Naruto all day because as long as we know none of them have sealing techniques.



The lack of a sealing technique is the only unsolved problem Naruto and B have. They can deal with everything else somehow, but as long as they lack a way of putting those Edos down for good they can't win on their own.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> So is it confirmed that Mei's acid can actually melt Susano'o, despite the claims that she was able to melt Sasuke's because he was low on chakra?
> 
> Dat Mei


Sasuke could still rebuilt his Susano'o but he was low on chakra. Perhaps that is the point you're talking about.

I don't think it's a good ideia keep spending chakra to rebuild Susano'o anyway. Is easier for Madara/Muu just move out.


----------



## Suu (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been through the Japanese script, with only my Chinese knowledge at hand, and I don't really see any mention of Mei's acid mist. She does, however, use her lava release.

My understanding of it so far, and don't quote me on this, is that Tsunade begins by healing Oonoki and Gaara. Naruto says something about her forehead seal, and she talks about her healing...not sure exactly what she says. Mizukage and A distract Madara, and that's when Mizukage uses her lava release.

Later on Mizukage uses Kirigakure no Jutsu. At this point, I'm not too sure what happens, but I'm guessing this is when Oonoki makes A lighter. A manages to punch Muu, and somehow combines his attack with Oonoki's super weight-addition ninjutsu to make Muu fly into Susano'o and break through.

Like I said, don't quote me on any of this.


----------



## Ryopus (Nov 9, 2011)

Is Kishi introducing new characters? Who the hell are the 4 people standing beside Tobi?


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> LOL to tsunade's fans who were excited for this chap... I feel sorry for them ?_?



If it weren't for Tsunade, Onoki wouldn't be standing and making Raikage lighter, so he can kick some ass.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The lack of a sealing technique is the only unsolved problem Naruto and B have. They can deal with everything else somehow, but as long as they lack a way of putting those Edos down for good they can't win on their own.



Ma and Pa will have something up their sleeve.Believe it!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto and Bleach are different. Kishi doesn't do rematches as much as Kubo does.



I'm just pointing out that the reveal of a villain doesn't mark them as close to being defeated/dead.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Suu said:


> I've been through the Japanese script, with only my Chinese knowledge at hand, and I don't really see any mention of Mei's acid mist. She does, however, use her lava release.
> 
> My understanding of it so far, and don't quote me on this, is that Tsunade begins by healing Oonoki and Gaara. Naruto says something about her forehead seal, and she talks about her healing...not sure exactly what she says. Mizukage and A distract Madara, and that's when Mizukage uses her lava release.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Is Kishi introducing new characters? Who the hell are the 4 people standing beside Tobi?



Most likely his Jinchuriki Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 9, 2011)

hails said:


> Yeah I'm pretty convinced Bee's days are numbered.


No. The world needs his rhymes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The lack of a sealing technique is the only unsolved problem Naruto and B have. They can deal with everything else somehow, but as long as they lack a way of putting those Edos down for good they can't win on their own.



Unless Madara gets sealed by fodder, the Alliance doesn't have a good sealing technique over there either. I guess it's possible we randomly learn that Tsunade can seal, seeing as Mito could...


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Is Kishi introducing new characters? Who the hell are the 4 people standing beside Tobi?



I'd assume it's the jinchuuriki's. 

He's either left 2 jinchs further behind him to act as an ambush squad. (Like Nagato did against Jiraiya after frog song.)

OR

He's sent them elsewhere.

EDIT



Suu said:


> *A manages to punch Muu*, and somehow combines his attack with Oonoki's super weight-addition ninjutsu *to make Muu fly into Susano'o and break through.*



I knew I read that right on google translate.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 9, 2011)

Synn said:


> If it weren't for Tsunade, Onoki wouldn't be standing and making Raikage lighter, so he can kick some ass.



yeah, as I expected she.... healed the injured kages.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Suu said:


> I've been through the Japanese script, with only my Chinese knowledge at hand, and I don't really see any mention of Mei's acid mist. She does, however, use her lava release.
> 
> My understanding of it so far, and don't quote me on this, is that Tsunade begins by healing Oonoki and Gaara. Naruto says something about her forehead seal, and she talks about her healing...not sure exactly what she says. Mizukage and A distract Madara, and that's when Mizukage uses her lava release.
> 
> ...



so basically raikage and onooki used Muu against madara.
thats funny.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto should just asspull a few Uzumaki seals, that'd be so badass


----------



## Synn (Nov 9, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> yeah, as I expected she.... healed the injured kages.



And since when were you under the impression that healing isn't relevant in a war? 

Either way, rest assured that she will do more than just healing, young Padawan.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> so basically raikage and onooki used Muu against madara.
> thats funny.


Even when Kabuto is only using Muu to talk to Madara he screw everything. 

Madara: Get out of here bitch. *Seals Muu*


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Is Kishi introducing new characters? Who the hell are the 4 people standing beside Tobi?



its tobi corps
there are multiple tobis


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> The only Jutsu common to all Mangekyou Sharingan is Susano'o. Each eye contains a single Jutsu and when one masters both, one receives Susano'o. Sasuke has not yet been confirmed to possess Tsukiyomi. An unnamed Genjutsu whose only similarity to Itachi's Tsukiyomi was the fact that it inverted the colors does not count, especially when it didn't invert the colors of the speech bubbles (yet Itachi's Tsukiyomi *always* did this).
> 
> Sasuke also possesses a Jutsu in his right eye called Kagutsuchi. Furthermore, Shisui possessed Koto Amatsukami in one of his Mangekyou Sharingan eyes (and we know that it's a Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu) thus he cannot have possessed both Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.
> 
> It's not a set. It might have been originally (if we go by the databooks), but Kishimoto has since obviously retconned the shit out of it.



Danzou confirmed Sasuke's use of Tsukuyomi.  He stated that his tsukuyomi was leaps below Itachi's skill with the jutsu, the difference between sky and earth.  

And Tsukyomi doesn't always need to revert to the inverted colors, it's a genjutsu, which can be employed in a number of means.  What do you think Mugen Tsukuyomi is? Mugen simply means eternal, it's still the jutsu tsukuyomi, just on a more grander stronger scale.  

(on a side note, why isn't EMS referred to as Mugen Mangekyou Sharingan? )

And as for Enton : Kagutsuchi,, it was never stated that it's a Mangekyou jutsu.  It could simply be one aspect of the power of the Amaterasu jutsu.  Enton was spacial manipulation of the Amaterasu that was already cast by the left eye, that fire being manipulated by the right (yin) eye.  It's possible that Sasuke was able to awaken more than 3 jutsus, Same could be similar for Shisui, he could've had kotoamatsukami in addition to Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu.  

Ama = sun, tsu = moon, kotoamatsukami could refer to an onmyoton jutsu employing the collective power of the both of those jutsus, just as Susanoo does.  Maybe Shisui being more genjutsu oriented, being very skilled in it, awakened kotoamatsukami instead of Susanoo.  Thus it would still make Susanoo more rare.  

It was stated that you need to master jutsus of both Mangekyou eyes, to pull off the onmyoton jutsu Susanoo, not that you need both eyes to activate the onmyoton jutsu once mastered.  So if kotoamatsukami is another onmyoton, it's possible for it to be activated in both eyes separately, once in the crow, once in Danzou.  (Danzou having hashirama's cells for recharge could use it multiple times a day)

It's possible all uchiha Mangekyou wielders gain Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu as a start, then depending on their mastery of those jutsus and their specific skill, they awaken onmyoton jutsus such as Enton: kagutsuchi, Susanoo, Kotoamatsukami.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Nov 9, 2011)

naruto can sense evil so if tobi was planning a sneak attack with the 2 hidden bodies it won't work on naruto


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto should just asspull a few Uzumaki seals, that'd be so badass



Nah he should asspull Kushina's chakra chains. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Nah he should asspull Kushina's chakra chains. That'd be awesome.



Or bust dem Torii gates


----------



## Melas (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto should just asspull a few Uzumaki seals, that'd be so badass



I am confident he will at some point, unless ofcourse Kishi decides to limit his asspulls to the magic-eyeball community.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it just me, or is Itachi's Susanoo the only one that is worth a crap?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> naruto can sense evil so if tobi was planning a sneak attack with the 2 hidden bodies it won't work on naruto


If he wanted a sneaky attack, he would have teleported.



Divinstrosity said:


> Is it just me, or is Itachi's Susanoo the only one that is worth a crap?


I doubt Madara's Susano'o was in its full form othwerwise ohanna would have said that.

Is more like 2 Kages need combined attack to defeat 2nd stage.
Next chapter, Madara: now bitches deal with it. *Susano'o full form*


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> I predict narto lose against tobi, he kidnapes bee and teleport leaving narto crying like a bitch


 Trying to make Tobi sound as dumb as possible here, when his goal is to collect all the jins in order to revive the juubi and become its jin?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I wouldn't count on that. Just because he got hit by Naruto doesn't mean he won't be the FV. Masked Madara got hit by Minato and Konan this doesn't make Sasuke being the final villain.
> 
> Think, Sasuke only has the EMS and he doesn't have the Rinnegan. Edo Madara shown to have powers of a God.



Oh I know anything is still possible...

What Sasuke currently possesses is irrelevant, as I mentioned before who has essentially has several green lights to obtain more power if needed, as much has been established with Madara's entrance...

My essential argument stems from a discussion around a similar topic...

I argued that something must be special about Sasuke's eyes; for him to still be able to impress after already seeing 4 Rinnegan showings, one teaser EMS etc. etc.

Any ways the argument ended with my notion of essentially "Tobi is going to have a proper fight before Sasuke" and it looks like I may have won that argument...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Even when Kabuto is only using Muu to talk to Madara he screw everything.
> 
> Madara: Get out of here bitch. *Seals Muu*



lmao an once great kage is reduced into nothing but speaker and bowling ball
masahi kishmotroll strikes again


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

so basically it was muu(kabuto) fault that susanoo broke.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> naruto can sense evil so if tobi was planning a sneak attack with the 2 hidden bodies it won't work on naruto



That sensing requires the paths to be giving off emotions... Which may not happen if they are completely controlled.

Heck it may be why Tobi has that happy persona. So Mito (now Naruto) couldn't sense him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> so basically it was muu(kabuto) fault that susanoo broke.



The last time I was impressed with Kabuto, he summoned Nagato; Sasori; Kakuzu; Deidara; and Itachi.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Danzou confirmed Sasuke's use of Tsukuyomi.


No, he didn't. He simply compared Sasuke's _"Genjutsu"_ to Itachi's _"Tsukuyomi"_. Not once did he ever refer to Sasuke's Genjutsu as Tsukuyomi.

You can read more, or continue this discussion in . Not saying it can't be discussed here, but the less off-topic posts we have to delete, the better.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

well muu is basically fodder at this stage......


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The last time I was impressed with Kabuto, he summoned Nagato; Sasori; Kakuzu; Deidara; and Itachi.



I agree that was the last time to be impressed, but I had mild admiration for him using the kages and summoning Madara.

Back on Topic

What was the spoilers going on about Genma for?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> Trying to make Tobi sound as dumb as possible here, when his goal is to collect all the jins in order to revive the juubi and become its jin?



tobi have kinkaku kyubi chakra
knowing kishi he will make tobi taking bee and teleport and said something like "sasuke will take care of you"


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

The 2nd Mizukage would laugh HARD if he saw how his ex-rival is doing LOL


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh I know anything is still possible...
> 
> What Sasuke currently possesses is irrelevant, as I mentioned before who has essentially has several green lights to obtain more power if needed, as much has been established with Madara's entrance...
> 
> ...



There is nothing special about Sasuke's eyes. His eyes were replaced with Itachi's eyes, those aren't his eyes. There is nothing impressive about the EMS as its shown during the Edo Madara fight. 

Tobi will likely make a retreat or have his Pawns do his fighting while he escapes after hearing Edo Madara revived.

To awaken the Rinnegan he would need Senju DNA.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is it just me, or is Itachi's Susanoo the only one that is worth a crap?



Sounds like damage control from a well known Itachi fan...

I would weight to see what form of Susano was broken, before going into damage control mode...

And I must say out of all the Susano user.... Itachi has had the least opposition vs. his Susano...

I think the biggest thing he had to tank was Kirin, which more than likely shattered his shit completely much like what happen to other users using lesser forms...

Yata's Mirror has 0 feats, to warrant you going into damage control..

It has nothing going for it besides a databook and oh yea Zetsu... And both are either outdated or dead.

All and all... The damage control isn't necessary yet until you see what form of Susano was breached...


----------



## lathia (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm excited that Tobi is up front too. Things seem to be moving on nicely. With a little luck, we might see a wrapped up war by the end of this year! Next year for Sasuke vs Naruto and I'll be pleased. 

Me gusta


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Remember that Muu is at half power. There aren't many that can hang with the kages in the first place, but trying to do so with everything you have halved is pretty crazy.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> The 2nd Mizukage would laugh HARD if he saw how his ex-rival is doing LOL



Lol the 2nd didn't actually get _hit_ once. I swear that's three hits now against Muu. 

Anyways did the spoiler say Kimimaro in in this chapter...?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> so basically it was muu(kabuto) fault that susanoo broke.



Kabuto has no clue what's going on. He summoned Madara without even knowing for certain what he is or what he is capable of. Then he turns Muu into a chatty puppet so he can talk the whole time and do absolutely nothing but get in the way.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> tobi have kinkaku kyubi chakra
> knowing kishi he will make tobi taking bee and teleport and said something like "sasuke will take care of you"


 
It's still extremely dumb imo when you consider having the real kyuubi's power would be more efficient than a small sample as its replacement, but oh well.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> There is nothing special about Sasuke's eyes. His eyes were replaced with Itachi's eyes, those aren't his eyes.


It was never about the eyes alone, but the power of, and manner in which he uses his chakra through them.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> And I must say out of all the Susano user.... Itachi has had the least opposition vs. his Susano...


This is it. This is exactly it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sounds like damage control from a well known Itachi fan...
> 
> I would weight to see what form of Susano was broken, before going into damage control mode...
> 
> ...



Well, at the end of the day, Itachi's Susanoo is the only one confirmed to have Yata's Mirror and the sword of Totsuka. 

Madara and Sasuke's weapons weren't even given names.


Also, Yata's Mirror may not have any feats,  we were told what it was capable of. 

When I put all of that in my calculator, it would explain why Itachi's Susanoo is the only what that has not failed him yet. 

I don't know why I need to do damage control when the manga supports what I'm saying.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

we should knew already that itachi susano is the strongest
it had the legendary weapon


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Remember that Muu is at half power. There aren't many that can hang with the kages in the first place, but trying to do so with everything you have halved is pretty crazy.



whatever dude he got dropped by datclone  it was over from there.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Even Itachi's ass-pull of a long-range attack was given a name.

Someone, tell me what Sasuke's arrow thingy is called. The sword? The name, please?


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Even Itachi's ass-pull of a long-range attack was given a name.
> 
> Someone, tell me what Sasuke's arrow thingy is called. The sword? The name, please?



well itachi have bunch of fans that's why kishi favored him


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm just happy madara showed he was able to compete with just his mangekyou without having to resort to his rinnegan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is the full script online ? Cause I'm lost to what is part of it and what is not.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is the full script online ? Cause I'm lost to what is part of it and what is not.



yea its in the spoiler thread


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

Even though Itachi doesn't appear in the chapter i predict itachi threads.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 9, 2011)

I would like to take this time to mourn the dead fodder that could of been sved but instead were left to die so that Naruto's bunshin could stay around long enough for the Kages to tell him to leave.  May their children and wives find comfort in knowing that they died for nothing.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> well itachi have bunch of fans that's why kishi favored him



Sasuke's fanbase is much larger.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Even though Itachi doesn't appear in the chapter i predict itachi threads.



Considering some form of Susanoo gets broken through, damage control threads for Itachi will appear...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I'm just happy madara showed he was able to compete with just his mangekyou without having to resort to his rinnegan.



Selective reading


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 9, 2011)

Stop blaming Muu, for christ sake. The guy is not there, Kabuto took complete control of his body, he is even speaking through him.

It's like Ino using Shintenshin on Itachi, then being hit by Konohamaru and people start saying Itachi was hit by Konohamaru.


The one being pwned the last chapters is Kabuto.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I would like to take this time to mourn the dead fodder that could of been sved but instead were left to die so that Naruto's bunshin could stay around long enough for the Kages to tell him to leave.  May their children and wives find comfort in knowing that they died for nothing.



:rofl

now that I think about it that was dumb


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Considering some form of Susanoo gets broken through, damage control threads for Itachi will appear...



Or Itachi hate threads, i honestly think this chapter will hype Itachi, not dehype him.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

...

No chappie next week... with the Tobi mask cliffhanger.

Damn you kishi!


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke's fanbase is much larger.



its not just internet, itachi fanbase worldwide is larger than sauce
he and minato are the most favourite character in narto series


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Even though Itachi doesn't appear in the chapter i predict itachi threads.



People know Itachi's Susanoo is special. That's why people are still trying to use Madara and Sasuke's Susanoo to bring Itachi's down.

They have weapons, but their weapons have zero hype. 

Why?

Perhaps it's because Itachi is really "The King", or there is some other reason - but no one can tell me that Sasuke and Madara's Susanoo haven't been less impressive.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Selective reading



I said *compete* not win.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> itachi fanbase worldwide larger than sauce
> he and minato are the most favourite character in narto series



How do you know this?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> It's still extremely dumb imo when you consider having the real kyuubi's power would be more efficient than a small sample as its replacement, but oh well.



Getting something directly from the source > stale samples.

Getting Kyuubi chakra from the KinGin brothers was a cheap cop-out on Kishi's part. He better amend it.



Tengu said:


> Even though Itachi doesn't appear in the chapter i predict itachi threads.



Considering the fact that we already have 100+ posts about Itachi and Sasuke, and not just about their Susano'o (which I guess is vaguely relevant), but everything in existence, I'd say that's a safe bet.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

it seems that raikage alone cant do much to susanoo even with his speed so onooki uses mei and raikage together to try and create an attack.Mei with fog jutsu to obscure them from madara sight while raikage and onooki combine their attack against Muu and using him to get through Susanoo.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I would like to take this time to mourn the dead fodder that could of been sved but instead were left to die so that Naruto's bunshin could stay around long enough for the Kages to tell him to leave.  May their children and wives find comfort in knowing that they died for nothing.



Onoki and Gaara would have got raped by trees if DatClone didn't stick around.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I would like to take this time to mourn the dead fodder that could of been sved but instead were left to die so that Naruto's bunshin could stay around long enough for the Kages to tell him to leave.  May their children and wives find comfort in knowing that they died for nothing.


lulz




Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke's fanbase is much larger.


I'm sure it would seem that way from your side. Itachi's almost always been the more favored Uchiha sibling in the States.

And ever since the aftermath of their fight, Itachi's been steadily growing more popular in Japan too, if the most recent popularity poll is any indication.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

No chapter next week.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> :rofl
> 
> now that I think about it that was dumb



no...clone naruto  stopped mukoton afterwards...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> No chapter next week.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you guys getting this information?

Also, I don't have anything to do with US Naruto. I haven't even allowed myself to hear Itachi's US voice actor, 'cause I'm pretty sure it is fail.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> People know Itachi's Susanoo is special. That's why people are still trying to use Madara and Sasuke's Susanoo to bring Itachi's down.
> 
> They have weapons, but their weapons have zero hype.
> 
> ...



Erm, you realise that Itachi fans generally fall back onto the line - "Susanoo tanks it. " 

However if Susanoo_ is_ broken through, all Itachi fans are gonna have to fall back on "Yata mirror tanks it."

But Yata mirror is tied to the full Susanoo, so the lesser forms would now leave Itachi vulnerable unlike the general belief from the fans that even those lesser versions tank everything.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> No chapter next week.
> 
> Source:



wtf is this shit


----------



## Tyler (Nov 9, 2011)

Of fucking course!

No chapter next week.....why am I not surprised? I was waiting for this shit.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn, I knew the run of chapters wouldn't last long. It was unusual he didn't take a break for so long. But it seems like every 6 weeks he takes a break.

It kind of gets annoying though Manga authors don't double up there chapters when they take a break. I know I would.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> No chapter next week.



With such a lulzy cliffhanger?

Perhaps Kishi will take some tips from Oda while they enjoy their vacations.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if Yagura is Deva Path seeing as how he was the perfect jin.

Inb4 Shisui is Masked Man.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I said *compete* not win.



He got pwned in 2-3 pages buy a clone and weakened gaara thats competing???

Anwya official raikage pwn susanowa.We need a raikage punches Fc just be knocking people around.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> When it comes to the true identity of Tobi, I think we should all agree it isn't Madara or a clone of his of some sorts. It wouldn't fit the character. Madara, to me, seems to be a typically privileged brat that was extremely talented and grew arrogant as a result. Tobi, in his Akatsuki-member days, was a playful and joyous character. Madara doesn't fit that role one bit.
> 
> Tobi is a ruthless master manipulator. An actor and a performer. A genius shinobi and a genius tactician.
> 
> ...



Cut out the bad parts of ur post, but I agree with this.  Read Izuna Gongen, Izuna was a very mischieveous, manipulative character.  And I can easily see Izuna's personality being that of Tobi.  I'm 99% sure Tobi is Izuna, the two brothers worked together to create their ultimate plan for world domination.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Erm, you realise that Itachi fans generally say that line - "Susanoo tanks it. "
> If Susanoo is broken through, all Itachi fans are gonna have to fall back on "Yata mirror tanks it."
> 
> However Yata mirror is tied to the full Susanoo, so the lesser forms would now leave Itachi vulnerable unlike the general belief from the fans that even those lesser versions tank everything.



Itachi's lesser form tanked Kirin. 

Ok, that's trolling. I don't know, man. 

If Itachi could go full Susanoo in the amount of time it took Sasuke to use Kirin, then that would be very, very, fast. 

I thought his partial Susanoo tanked Kirin, because full Susanoo doesn't appear instantly.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

With Naruto taking a break right after One Piece did, yeah, I guess the editorial stuff DID force Oda and Kishi to take a break.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you guys impressed with Madara?


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> With such a lulzy cliffhanger?
> 
> Perhaps Kishi will take some tips from Oda while they enjoy their vacations.



No offense, I'm no Manga author, so I don't know what what they do outside of drawing and writing the story.

But they release 16 page chapters. So that is nearly 2 pages of the manga done every day for a week. They do what ? 4 hours of art work and writing for the story a day ? Not close to a 9 to 5 job. What exactly are they taking a vacation from >_<....


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Where are you guys getting this information?
> 
> Also, I don't have anything to do with US Naruto. I haven't even allowed myself to hear Itachi's US voice actor, 'cause I'm pretty sure it is fail.



actually sasuke have more haters than fans


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Inb4 Shisui is Masked Man.



You're a couple of years late.



Arles Celes said:


> With such a lulzy cliffhanger?
> 
> Perhaps Kishi will take some tips from Oda while they enjoy their vacations.



I was surprised that neither T nor Ohana said there would be no chapter, as I kind of assumed that would be the case. Now I guess we know for certain. November 22-23 will be the shitstorm of the year and we have an extra week to get worked up over it.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

im sorry but im not seeing anything on the page that indicates some sort of a break.at least based on the google trans.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> With Naruto taking a break right after One Piece did, yeah, I guess the editorial stuff DID force Oda and Kishi to take a break.



oda takes too many breaks...


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Are you guys impressed with Madara?



So far yes, but mainly because he has the rinnegan and Shodai's powers, i need to see more from him though, some EMS.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Are you guys impressed with Madara?



he's bar none the strongest character to be shown on panel, the dude redefined top tier. whats their not to be impressed by


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi's lesser form tanked Kirin.
> 
> Ok, that's trolling. I don't know, man.
> 
> ...



In fear of going off topic I'll only say this, Tanking Kirin doesn't equal tanking everything else.

Kirin is stated to be very fast, it wasn't stated to be the most powerful attack though. (Example - I'd put the Thirds finger chidori thing above it in power.)

Anyways back on topic. 

Except for the lulz what use is chiyo? (She did appear this week right?)


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> No offense, I'm no Manga author, so I don't know what what they do outside of drawing and writing the story.
> 
> But they release 16 page chapters. So that is nearly 2 pages of the manga done every day for a week. They do what ? 4 hours of art work and writing for the story a day ? Not close to a 9 to 5 job. What exactly are they taking a vacation from >_<....



DO you know how stressful that is.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi's lesser form tanked Kirin.
> 
> Ok, that's trolling. I don't know, man.
> 
> ...



itachi susano is special one


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol Tobi, only got to use his new mask in one fight.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> In fear of going off topic I'll only say this, Tanking Kirin doesn't equal tanking everything else.
> 
> Kirin is stated to be very fast, it wasn't stated to be the most powerful attack though. (Example - I'd put the Thirds finger chidori thing above it in power.)
> 
> ...



What I'm hoping, they show the battlefields for each division, like the aftermaths or something.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> There is nothing special about Sasuke's eyes. His eyes were replaced with Itachi's eyes, those aren't his eyes. There is nothing impressive about the EMS as its shown during the Edo Madara fight.


Manga disagrees with you.... I'm just going to leave you with a couple of panels as I always stated "The manga is the best debater on the forums."
Link removed
Link removed
this 

Nothing impressive about the EMS you say?
Link removed
"In order to gain "true" power the eternal mangekyou..

this
"Gave birth to a completely new dojutsu"

Link removed
"It's perfect................................"

"I can feel myself getting stronger"

There you have a bias assessment refuted by pure panels...

"EMS has been shown during the fight with edo Madara?"

"EMS has been shown during the fight with Zetsu."

Link removed

In fact Sasuke had a better showing, as his Susano was in a more completed state than Madara's...

Seriously bro??





> Tobi will likely make a retreat or have his Pawns do his fighting while he escapes after hearing Edo Madara revived.


We'll see...



> To awaken the Rinnegan he would need Senju DNA.


Unproven assessment... 
Besides it's not as if Senju cells is hard to find these days.... Madara grew him a Hashirama.. 

Lol so lets sum up your post shall we.

Unproven assessment + Bias notions + flawed logic + lack of indication of ever reading the manga properly = Very unsatisfying post by Iphr0z3nI's standards..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> No offense, I'm no Manga author, so I don't know what what they do outside of drawing and writing the story.
> 
> But they release 16 page chapters. So that is nearly 2 pages of the manga done every day for a week. They do what ? 4 hours of art work and writing for the story a day ? Not close to a 9 to 5 job. What exactly are they taking a vacation from >_<....


Actually they barely have any free time. Nurarihyon's author has only 3 free hours each week.



auem said:


> oda takes too many breaks...


No he doesn't. Other than Jump's breaks, Oda himself took only 4 breaks this year, two of which because he himself was ill and the other time when he had to be with his wife.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Getting something directly from the source > stale samples.
> 
> Getting Kyuubi chakra from the KinGin brothers was a cheap cop-out on Kishi's part. He better amend it.
> 
> .


 
yeah it doesn't make sense how you're going to make something whole if 99% of a certain part that is suppose to fit isn't going to be use.  Then again kishi considers physical speeds in some cases to be as fast as teleportation......


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Yagami! (+reps )

Anyways Madara is using the Art of Run huh...

...

F*ckin uchihas


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> DO you know how stressful that is.



Well I am a programmer, 9 - 5 so I know stressful. And I am also a budding artist. I say drawing out two manga chapters in 4 hours or so with dialogue is accurate to my understanding and experience, and expanding that out into a day, that to me wouldn't be stressful.

Well I don't know the mechanics of making a manga. If it's way over me, than sorry. But just plainly sitting down and drawing, to me it shouldn't be too stressful. But I also know for a FACT, that usually manga authors take breaks for inspiration. But ah well, I'm not paying anything to them, so I shouldn't complain. Maybe I need a day in the life of a manga author experience.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Madara avoids physical contact.
> Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )


madara


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

at this point who cares about kimi and chiyo?


----------



## calimike (Nov 9, 2011)

I think Kishi take break twice this year, isn't he? 50号のナルトは休載。Naruto won't be in Issue #50 next week. He will be back in #51 next 2 weeks 

spoiler is interesting


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

If madara manages to react and dodge/block/counter lighter raikage..I'm gonna jizz an ocean..

Why didn't tobi go intangible..did he want to get hit or something?


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

madara is troling as usual so it seems.way too cocky.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> he's bar none the strongest character to be shown on panel, the dude redefined top tier. whats their not to be impressed by



It's not the amount of strength possessed that impresses ME, but the kind of techniques used. 

The only thing Madara did that I liked was when he attacked with his sword. I can't wait to see that animated.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 9, 2011)

so raikage got faster because of onoki?...great cause he wasn't fast enough before... oh wait


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

I bet I was right, Madara is dodging in reality cause he can't absorb bloodline Natures.

The rinnegan only allows him to control the 5 main natures, the bloodline mixtures would be like trying to absorb sage chakra to him. (He can't control them.)


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> If madara manages to react and dodge/block/counter lighter raikage..I'm gonna jizz an ocean..
> 
> Why didn't tobi go intangible..did he want to get hit or something?



maybe he gave up his t/s sharingan, remeber he also could have simply teleported to naruto and bee.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On this forum yes, but not amongst the US shounen jump manga readers:


			
				English shounen jump poll for Naruto's 10th anniversary said:
			
		

> _Konohagakure Poll_
> Naruto Uzumaki - 38%
> Shikamaru Nara - 12%
> Hinata Hyūga - 11%
> ...






vered said:


> madara is troling as usual so it seems.way too cocky.


Pride comes before the fall


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I bet I was right, Madara is dodging cause he can't absorb bloodline Natures.



No he dodged because he could, simple as that.

Also poor Mei she is low level.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's not the amount of strength possessed that impresses ME, but the kind of techniques used.



I'm sorry but dude broke the badass scale as soon as he summoned the meteor.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I bet I was right, Madara is dodging in reality cause he can't absorb bloodline Natures.
> 
> The rinnegan only allows him to control the 5 main natures, the bloodline mixtures would be like trying to absorb sage chakra to him. (He can't control them.)



he can absorb any chakra based jutsu. that's preta realm power.
as you can see he didnt do it due to his cockiness.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why didn't tobi go intangible..did he want to get hit or something?



Probably couldn't react in time.Just like against Minato.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> maybe he gave up his t/s sharingan, remeber he also could have simply teleported to naruto and bee.



narto too fast for him, he blitzed him


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> so raikage got faster because of onoki?...great cause he wasn't fast enough before... oh wait



He already managed to hit Madara without getting lighter.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 9, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL Tsunade indeed did the healing. That is what she is most useful for indeed.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

You reckon will see the limit of fighting power from Mei in this Chapter ? To be honest, who from the Hidden Mist is there that is really strong and also a good guy ? She probably was lucky to snatch the spot as Mizukage


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I'm sorry but dude broke the badass scale as soon as he summoned the meteor.



The dude's impressed me this week by showing even he is a master over "the Art of Run." 

Lol I guess this could mean Mei's getting some feats.
_Even Madara flees from her!_


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait, 4 Madara's?  If that means there have been 4-5 since Madara first fought at VotE, each training a replacement 'Madara' that they pass their powers to on death my theory from like 4 years ago on him is correct.  All we would need is to learn that Obito is simply the most recent 5th Madara.

If they mean there are 4 running around right now, I dun what to think about that.  We've enough sharingans/rinnegans running around already.


----------



## Angoobo (Nov 9, 2011)

wooow, now people think a Susanoo cast by the strongest uchiha ever who has now the rinnegan, is weaker than a regular MS user's one?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> On this forum yes, but not amongst the US shounen jump manga readers:


I am honestly shocked.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

lol.. did Tsunade just Heal... AGAIN? darn Kishi!!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> he can absorb any chakra based jutsu. that's preta realm power.
> as you can see he didnt do it due to his cockiness.



I know he can absorb it, but I've been wondering if he could control the chakra he absorbs if it's a bloodline nature. (I'll make a theory thread this week when Madara is confirmed to have chosen to dodge it.)


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> What I'm hoping, they show the battlefields for each division, like the aftermaths or something.



This week is only Madara and Tobi nothing else. Neither Chiyo, no Kimimaro nor anyone else not there appears.



Dark Red Z said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL Tsunade indeed did the healing. That is what she is most useful for indeed.



You are being an idiot. Of course Tsunade heals Gaara and Oonoki. They are powerful assets and it would be PIS for her not to heal them.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

go yagami go...


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I know he can absorb it, but I've been wondering if he could control the chakra he absorbs if it's a bloodline nature. (I'll make a theory thread this week when Madara is confirmed to have chosen to dodge it.)



dodging her attack will prove nothing on the issue if he can control(use?) it if its bloodline.
the absorption is basically absolute.we dont know if the chakra can be used for attacks just that it can revitalize the person back to health like in nagatos case.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> This week is only Madara and Tobi nothing else. Neither Chiyo, no Kimimaro nor anyone else not there appears.
> 
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot. Of course Tsunade heals Gaara and Oonoki. They are powerful assets and it would be PIS for her not to heal them.




As opposed to showing more *combat* feats that were somehow expected among these places.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

SaiST said:


> I am honestly shocked.



Why? Surely this forum doesn't represent the manga only readers in the west or in Japan? I don't think those people spend their time analyzing every little detail or hating on characters tbh.


----------



## calimike (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> he can absorb any chakra based jutsu. that's preta realm power.
> as you can see he didnt do it due to his cockiness.



Madara is going to absorb high/best jutsu from 5 kages  That's preta realm power.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I know he can absorb it, but I've been wondering if he could control the chakra he absorbs if it's a bloodline nature. (I'll make a theory thread this week when Madara is confirmed to have chosen to dodge it.)



There is no reason why kekkai genkai should be any different from all other kinds of ninjutsu as far as the Preta realm is concerned.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait, 4 Madara's?  If that means there have been 4-5 since Madara first fought at VotE, each training a replacement 'Madara' that they pass their powers to on death my theory from like 4 years ago on him is correct.  All we would need is to learn that Obito is simply the most recent 5th Madara.
> 
> If they mean there are 4 running around right now, I dun what to think about that.  We've enough sharingans/rinnegans running around already.



Where did that idea of four Madaras come from? There isn't anything like that I can see in the spoiler.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Mei : Yes. Youton : Youkai no Jutsu !
> 
> Madara avoids physical contact.
> Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )



Edo Madara, laughing at your elemental kekkei genkais.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> dodging her attack will prove nothing on the issue if he can control(use?) it if its bloodline.
> the absorption is basically absolute.we dont know if the chakra can be used for attacks just that it can revitalize the person back to health like in nagatos case.



We're really going off topic, can I continue this later in the thread I'll create?

And I have a very valid answer for Nagato's situation. Bijuu chakra is probably controllable by the rinnegan as the rinnegan is what initially created them.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> wooow, now people think a Susanoo cast by the strongest uchiha ever who has now the rinnegan, is weaker than a regular MS user's one?



Itachi is anything but regular.

Keep in mind, Itachi put long-haired Madara in a headlock, and threatened him to not touch Konoha.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

*Madara avoids physical contact.
Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )*

Mei fans must of died just a little inside....

Kishimoto HAD to say "Low level" >_<  _or along the lines of that_


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> As opposed to showing more *combat* feats that were somehow expected among these places.



Huh? This fight is far from over, you know. Tsunade still has plenty of time to show other stuff aside from her medical ninjutsu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I'm sorry but dude broke the badass scale as soon as he summoned the meteor.



He broke it for YOU. That's fine. 

Look at my avy. Clearly we have two completely different definitions of bad-ass. 

As far as  I'm concerned, you can strip Itachi of his MS, and he'd still be my favorite character.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Nov 9, 2011)

Not surprisingly Mei's lava jutsu is prolly low level. She's just spitting out lava gunk. Not fast, really huge, or any special shape. I guess Roshi (4tails Jin) can do bigger scale lava jutsu like Kisame's water jutsu. But she has to be careful with her lava on the battlefield. Even if she could do a lava-tsunami or huge lava animal (like water shark), it would get in the alliance's way, so she is focusing on control than dmg.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi is anything but regular.
> 
> Keep in mind, Itachi put long-haired Madara in a headlock, and threatened him to not touch Konoha.



um that was tobi


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Is easier the 5 kages defeat Madara than Bee and Naruto  defeat Tobi, just think about.
> 
> Tobi has Sharingan + Rinnegan + Intangibility + Izanagi + Six Path of Pain + Gedo Mazo. He isn't going down. Just the Six Path of Pain is enough to fuck Bee and Naruto all day because as long as we know none of them have sealing techniques.



People are under the misconception that Tobi can use izanagi whenever he wants. Go and check back the fight with konan, he lost a sharingan eye to the technique, if he uses izanagi he will have to lose an eye again.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> *Madara avoids physical contact.
> Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )*
> 
> Mei fans must of died just a little inside....
> ...



yea i find it amusing.calling a bloodline attack a low lv jutsu.i wonder what a high lv jutsu in his standards.creating stars?


----------



## gunste1n (Nov 9, 2011)

If 5 Kage can?t defeat Madara then the 1st and 3rd Hokage were ridiculously strong. 

Can?t wait to see Youkai eat through Madara`s Susanoo.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Why? Surely this forum doesn't represent the manga only readers in the west or in Japan? I don't think those people spend their time analyzing every little detail or hating on characters tbh.



That poll doesn't mean much. There were only around 300 people that voted if I remember correctly. That's a very low % of people that actually read it in the states.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Gonder said:


> um that was tobi



Was he wearing a wig? 

Tobi was the one who attacked Konoha years before the Uchiha massacre. Long-haired Madara is the one Itachi met up with in the forest, and the one Kisame met up with in the Mist village.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> People are under the misconception that Tobi can use izanagi whenever he wants. Go and check back the fight with konan, he lost a sharingan eye to the technique, if he uses izanagi he will have to lose an eye again.



Kishi could really troll us with the six paths.

If he uses logic like, "The 6 paths & Tobi are all interlinked by the rinnegan." 

Then he could use the logic that if a sharingan is sacrificed from a jinchuuriki path, every path and Tobi gets affected by Izanagi due to being linked.

Which is just the purest HAX possible.

It would certainly show Tobi as going beyond Madara and Nagato if that was true.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi is anything but regular.
> 
> Keep in mind, Itachi put long-haired Madara in a headlock, and threatened him to not touch Konoha.



His hair still wasn't as long as the real Madara's, and he had the mask, therefore he is the Faildara fraud.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Face said:


> He already managed to hit Madara without getting lighter.



not even v2 yet


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

i wonder does madara know that they are 5 kages...?..


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> That poll doesn't mean much. There were only around 300 people that voted if I remember correctly. That's a very very low % of people that actually read it in the states.



I don't know how many people voted, I don't have that shounen jump, so I can't say much about that. I do think it's more representative of the US SJ readers than this forum is though *shrugs*.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

He's not being over-confident. He's just not taking it seriously.



Jad said:


> *Madara avoids physical contact.
> Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )*
> 
> Mei fans must of died just a little inside....
> ...



That to me just shows that he doesn't care what happens to him. He's very "Lol let's see how good Edo Tensei is."


----------



## Gonder (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Was he wearing a wig?
> 
> Tobi was the one who attacked Konoha years before the Uchiha massacre. Long-haired Madara is the one Itachi met up with in the forest, and the one Kisame met up with in the Mist village.



you do know the real madara died when nagato was kid 

tobi is not madara hence kabuto calling him fake madara


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i find it amusing.calling a bloodline attack a low lv jutsu.i wonder what a high lv jutsu in his standards.creating stars?



Giant Rasengan, apparently...


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

How strong would Madara and Hashirama be if they fused together ? Infact, how strong would Madara be if he went to that area Hashirama and Yamato are hanging off and somehow merged/fused with it.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i find it amusing.calling a bloodline attack a low lv jutsu.i wonder what a high lv jutsu in his standards.creating stars?



Just because it's a kekkai genkai jutsu doesn't make it high level. Why shouldn't there be the equivalent of a D-Rank or C-Rank jutsu in a kekkai genkai. And for Madara I'd say anything below A-Rank is low level.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

seems like madara greatly underestimates the kages.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> His hair still wasn't as long as the real Madara's, and he had the mask, therefore he is the Faildara fraud.



That Madara had long enough hair. It's not like Kishimoto is using a ruler to measure the length of the hair. 

Hell, Itachi's hairstyle isn't even always the same.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

of course.. the lava jutsu must be low-level considering many of it's users aren't even related..

Mei fans there's still hope, we all know what happened to Sasuke's Susanoo'o when Mei used her Acid breath right?


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

shounensuki is in spoiler thread,but just sitting on the sideline..


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder does madara know that they are 5 kages...?..



Unless he is deaf, Madara surely heard when Onoki said that he was "happy to be alive to see all 5 kage fight side by side" last chapter.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Gonder said:


> you do know the real madara died when nagato was kid
> 
> tobi is not madara hence kabuto calling him fake madara



Man, I don't have the attention span to keep up with all that other stuff. 

You all could be right, and I could be dead wrong.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

What was the point of breaking Susanoo when he can just make a new one? They didn't even do damage to him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> wooow, now people think a Susanoo cast by the strongest uchiha ever who has now the rinnegan, is weaker than a regular MS user's one?



Why do people seemingly think that having a facepalm at the end of their posts adds credibility to what they're posting/makes the seem intelligent/correct..?

Anyways being stronger and having big badder, potentially stronger flashy eyes doesn't necessarily always translate into every single of your doujutsus being stronger than someone with potentially weaker eyes.

Sasuke eyes arevsaid to hold more potential/better than itachi's..yet..his "apparent" tsukuyomi or ms genjutsu pales in comparison.

Some eyes even if inferior overall can be better than a potentially superior one when it comes to a specific area/jutsu.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

*"Tsunade : I'm different. Different than when Pain came.
And further more, don't you think I'm out of chakra just by healing such a low level wound.
I'm not done yet, far from it. I still have chakra stored."*

Tsunade must have something up her sleeve in the next chapter. I mean you can't JUST be _different _for having more Chakara or something. She must of developed something new.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Unless he has a hearing impairment, Madara surely heard when Onoki said that he was "happy to be alive to see all 5 kage fight side by side" last chapter.



Lol Maybe Deafdara is deaf? 

Nah I'm sure one of the fodders or Kabuto will mention it next chapter.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Man, I don't have the attention span to keep up with all that other stuff.
> 
> You all could be right, and I could be dead wrong.


 
no i am right and your wrong  deal with it


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> "Tsunade : I'm different. Different than when Pain came.
> And further more, don't you think I'm out of chakra just by healing such a low level wound.
> I'm not done yet, far from it. I still have chakra stored."
> 
> Tsunade must have something up her sleeve in the next chapter.



Jupsz, I hope she'll be the one who gives Madara the final blow...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 9, 2011)

> Tsunade : I'm different. Different than when Pain came.



Oh man, if Kishi doesn't give Tsunade some feats or a decent fight after this, it'd be one of the bigger trolls in the recent manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

I think Madara just doesn't care. 



Jad said:


> Tsunade must have something up her sleeve in the next chapter. I mean you can't JUST be different for having more Chakara or something. She must of developed something new.



When did she have time to do that?

That comment makes no sense. I thought every time she used that seal it was supposed to take years off of her life? She's in her 50s already. The Nagato incident should have cut her off unless that whole thing was retconned out.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Muu can spam 4 elements. 

Katon, fuuton, doton (kekkei tota/jinton) + suiton now! 
I hope Yagami got that wrong and it was Mei who used the suiton.


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> *"Tsunade : I'm different. Different than when Pain came.
> And further more, don't you think I'm out of chakra just by healing such a low level wound.
> I'm not done yet, far from it. I still have chakra stored."*
> 
> Tsunade must have something up her sleeve in the next chapter. I mean you can't JUST be different for having more Chakara or something. She must of developed something new.



I wonder when she had the time to train?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Seems like a good chapter.

Madara saying Mei's lava is a low-level jutsu doesn't actually make it low-level.He is portrayed as an arrogant dude.And he has meteors.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

team genma getting panels this soon again..


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait wait wait.

Muu uses a suiton...

Muu now has four chakra natures?!

So including dust release I count 5 different elements, Nidaime Mizukage must have been a beast to draw with Muu.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder when she had the time to train?



Ok maybe not trained. But the Tsunade fans must of been right. She must of had something up her sleeve when she was going to go up against Pain. But most likely didn't have the Chakara to do it at that time, and was just thinking _maybe if I use it, I might die._ than saw Naruto step in, and was like, _best to leave him to do the fighting, he seems he has gotten stronger....I'll use my mass healing jutsu instead._ And that in itself took a huge toll on her body.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 9, 2011)

so much for madara leting shodai win this guy is even more arrogant then sasuke


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> Muu uses a suiton...
> 
> ...



im not sure about that part.i asked shounensuki to translate and clarify it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone still think Tobi is Madara?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

susanowa inviciblity ended fanboys pipedown we told you's its just chakra on the outside.Up against stronger chakre it will fail so much for low level jutus clown.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, at the end of the day, Itachi's Susanoo is the only one confirmed to have Yata's Mirror and the sword of Totsuka.


And at the end of the day Yata's Mirror will still be unproven...

All it has it words, ZERO feats to back up the excessive wanking towards it....

Do you know what that means????

Any make shift shield attached Susano is a pseudo Yata's Mirror as it has ZERO feats to distinguish itself...




> Madara and Sasuke's weapons weren't even given names.


And does the name give the weapons it's powers or the effect???

Answer this wisely for to avoid the 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 stare...

The name of Totsuka isn't so much important, as to what it does....

Yata's Mirror boast Zero feats thus all it has is a name....

It is unproven and has failed to distinguish itself....

Thus far it is coasting on AND ONLY hype.... 





> Also, Yata's Mirror may not have any feats,  we were told what it was capable of.


We've been told many things examples..

Amaterasu is unavoidable
Amaterasu is as hot as the sun
Pain is unbeatable

etc. etc.

all of them have proven to be false.....

Yata's Mirror isn't battle tested and it's feats is equivalents to this..
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Which are ALL EQUIVALENT TOO

Link removed

This....

The only thing feat wise Yata's Mirror has going for it, is it's perfect record against attacks...

Also feat boasted by all full armored Susano and Sasuke's make shift Shield...

Thus your entire argument revolves around a name, and hype...

Which = squat in an argument involving purely feats...

I boast the same argument to Minato fans who often try to play this card..





> When I put all of that in my calculator, it would explain why Itachi's Susanoo is the only what that has not failed him yet.


It has failed...

Link removed

But never in it's full armored state...

Itachi's Susano hasn't been battle tested sense...





> I don't know why I need to do damage control when the manga supports what I'm saying.


And just what are you stating???

You were wrong in regards to Itachi's Susano being flawless, it failed on his first showcasing...

Itachi lost his cloak and received several burn marks.... 

Which could have only happened had Susano been penetrated....

So you are wrong in that regards...

The rest of your rather meh.......... assessment is supported on statements, which is irrelevant to your argument pertaining to feats.....

It's damage control good sir...


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> Muu uses a suiton...
> 
> ...



You doubted the greatness of the Trollkage?


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade wouldn't heal DatClone. How sad, after all he did.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> People are under the misconception that Tobi can use izanagi whenever he wants. Go and check back the fight with konan, he lost a sharingan eye to the technique, if he uses izanagi he will have to lose an eye again.



Not just any eye either. He now only sports one sharingan - the one that presumably allows phasing (assumption I know).

I think Izanagi as a regular bbattle tactic might be out of the picture for Tobi now. Of course we may find out that the Rinnegan allows endless Izanagi spam or something but that remains to be seen.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Muu can spam 4 elements.
> 
> Katon, fuuton, doton (kekkei tota/jinton) + suiton now!
> I hope Yagami got that wrong and it was Mei who used the suiton.



I think Muu using suiton is wrong. From what I can make out Mei creates a lava or acid lake- I always forget what her Youton is- Madara evades commenting on the attack being lowlevel, then A attacks and surprises Madara with his speed and forces Madara into Mei's puddle. Madara has once again used Susanoo to guard, but it slowly melts as Mei uses yet again more Youton. At this point there is no mention of Muu.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Tsunade wouldn't heal DatClone. How sad, after all he did.



It's canon now - DatClone is the only one that can kill DatClone. He joins the likes of Minato and Itachi.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> You doubted the greatness of the Trollkage?



Hell no, I'm a happy member of the fanclub. I just thought I should point it out again. 

While Muu using Suiton is probably wrong, I'm gonna use it to hype both him and trollkage. Even though at this point the two don't really need it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Anyone still think Tobi is Madara?



Has anything in this chapter told us to believe anything but what we believed last week?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

> Tsunade : You're not needed.



Tsunade remembering that Naruto sent her to drink some tea in the Konoha crater arc.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> It's canon now - DatClone is the only one that can kill DatClone. He joins the likes of Minato and Itachi.



And Steven Segal - "Watch the movie: Machete"


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> It's canon now - DatClone is the only one that can kill DatClone. He joins the likes of Minato and Itachi.



It's still sad. He just wants to get healed so he can help his bros out.


----------



## lathia (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to learn to control yourself. Posts like these will only get you banned in this section, and more importantly only discredit you. I know you're trying to make a point, but this isn't the right place to do so. Let Divinositry damage control if he so wishes to do so.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

That bitch Tsunade won't heal my Datclone?????!!1!!11!!!11!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Tsunade remembering that Naruto sent her to drink some tea in the Konoha crater arc.



You know someone predicted this would happen, I have to find them and +Rep their epic foresight.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> It's canon now - DatClone is the only one that can kill DatClone. He joins the likes of Minato and Itachi.



Bawss


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

ok i posted a correction for a part of yagami trans.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

So Madara's Susanoo is destroyed by the jutsu he called 'low level'? 
Sasuke really needs to see this battle so he can finally get his brains back, start acting nice and not end like Madara.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hell no, I'm a happy member of the fanclub. I just thought I should point it out again.
> 
> While Muu using Suiton is probably wrong, I'm gonna use it to hype both him and trollkage. Even though at this point the two don't really need it.



Good, good.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> So Madara's Susanoo is destroyed by the jutsu he called 'low level'?
> Sasuke really needs to see this battle so he can finally get his brains back, start acting nice and not end like Madara.



its not destroyed at this point but only damaged.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol madara...  

Dat clone begging for a heal. Reminded me of old days in world of warcraft.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

So no awesome Muu feat. 

Oh well I'll live.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That bitch Tsunade won't heal my Datclone?????!!1!!11!!!11!



taking all the glory,apprently one konoha person per victory


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol madara...
> 
> Dat clone begging for a heal. Reminded me of old days in world of warcraft.



lol..


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That bitch Tsunade won't heal my Datclone?????!!1!!11!!!11!



She knows that Datclone would just solo Madara and she doesn't want Naruto taking all the glory again


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 9, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That bitch Tsunade won't heal my Datclone?????!!1!!11!!!11!



She's so spiteful. She remembered what Naruto told her during the pain invasion so she's getting back at DatClone by telling him to go rot by himself somewhere.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

poor Dat clone wanting to live.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Nov 9, 2011)

Ouch, just when I thought Muu could use 4 elemental -__-


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> taking all the glory,apprently one konoha person per victory



It's just an obvious case of PNJ. If Datclone were to fight at full power Madara would be dealt with in three panels or less. Without him the fight can take ten chapters easily.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Nah he should asspull Kushina's chakra chains. That'd be awesome.



Close your eyes, now Imagine a Rikudou Naruto facing off against the Jyubi, and he releases massive amounts of chains to hold down the jyubi.  (Think of Spawn's chains)  He then releases mokuton that covers the battlefield, and chains are also coming off the ends of the trees, everything is one clusterf**k of chains and trees.  

Or he could walk and climb buildings using his chains (Dr octopus)

Or he pierces a shinobi (Sasuke) with a chain, bansho tenins them close to himself (get over here, Scorpion style) then shinra tenseis them away ripping out the heart.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok so Naruto crushes Tobi's mask, but we're left in suspense for 2 weeks 

...meanwhile, the Kages go hard at Madara and Datclone reluctantly poofs out...

I'm gonna miss that guy


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

We shall all remember Datclone as the real hero this manga needed.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Rubberman must feel like an ass for sacrificing lives to save Datclone right about now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

So goodbye to Itachi exclusive imperial regalia techs.

Yasaka is here. Just a matter of time before Madara brings out Yata and Totsuka it seems.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> We shall all remember Datclone as the real hero this manga needed.



Datclone lives in Naruto forever 

As soon as Datclone dispersed Naruto became ultra BAMF and headbutts Tobi.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> We shall all remember Datclone as the real hero this manga needed.



But he wasn't the hero we deserved ...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 9, 2011)

> Madara : Raiton's instant movement and Youton's bloodline limit.
> *Your attack power is quite high,* I must admit.
> 
> Mei : I like* men that are hard* to get, but ... I'll pass on you.



 
lol Madara and Mei


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

So, does this chapter show Madara at the end of his line possible ? Like the fight coming to a conclusion.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mang-Kun said:


> Ouch, just when I thought Muu could use 4 elemental -__-



If you count dust release as a separate element then he can use 4.

Anyways



			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> From inside the Susanoo, Madara comes out.
> 
> Madara : Raiton's instant movement and Youton's bloodline limit.
> Your attack power is quite high, I must admit.
> ...



I guess Itachi's magatama isn't so special afterall...

Anyways I like that Mei turned Madara down, no samich for him I guess.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Why isnt madara spamming shit like cst or ct ? If raikage doesnt solo this... 


And the healer should be kicked out of the party coz she aint healing the dps leader of the group. Find a new healer from the lfg channel


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

Itachi just got trolled lol. He's no longer the only one with those supposed exclusive treasures.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> But he wasn't the hero we deserved ...



O shit  +reps


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> She knows that Datclone would just solo Madara and she doesn't want Naruto taking all the glory again





bearzerger said:


> It's just an obvious case of PNJ. If Datclone were to fight at full power Madara would be dealt with in three panels or less. Without him the fight can take ten chapters easily.



You guys made my pain easier, thanks 

Tsunade


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Mei flirting with Madara ?


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ohhhhh so Datclones gone?

Ohhhhh Ill miss him.We all will surely miss him.

Hes the best character in this manga since Trollkage Sama.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> If you count dust release as a separate element then he can use 4.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



She didn't, read sukis trans, she is just holding back her vaginal juices.

She knows her place.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol madara...
> 
> Dat clone begging for a heal. Reminded me of old days in world of warcraft.





Justice at last.  This will serve as a counterstroke everytime someone brings up the Tsunade-Naruto-go-drink-tea fiasco.


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2011)

Mizukage: "I usually like men who are hard to melt, but… With you, I'll show some restraint"

 I knew that cock-hungry ho would make somekind of remark like this. Atleast she managed to contain her fucking orgasm this time.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

a stone golem blocked magatama..!..com'n..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> So, does this chapter show Madara at the end of his line possible ? Like the fight coming to a conclusion.



Madara hasn't even done anything yet.

He's dodged stuff and used Susano'o, which isn't new to him. 

Tsunade made a big deal about his katons, so we're definitely seeing those. he presumably has other Sharingan moves, and he also has barely used his Rinnegan (not at all during this fight).


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

lathia said:


> [/SPOILER]*You need to learn to control yourself. Posts like these will only get you banned in this section*, and more importantly only discredit you. I know you're trying to make a point, but this isn't the right place to do so. Let Divinositry damage control if he so wishes to do so.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes because I posted anything against the rules good sir.

And credibility doesn't reside in a particular place of posting.....

Lastly I am not restricting him from damage control; but I will call it out as I see it, as I have always done...

Appreciate the advice, but is is unwarranted as again I am well aware of the rules...




Back to being on topic....

Why does Madara strictly hide behind Susano....

What is his aim... He is essentially pulling his best representation of Sasuke at the Kage summit....Hiding behind Susano and hoping the Kage's get tired??????????

More importantly why does an Edo need to defend with Susano? Isn't immortality the sole benefit of being an edo?

Kishi is really trying is hardest to sell Madara as a modified Sasuke..... He even resorts to the same frivolous tactics.. as him..


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Uhhhhhh and Madara got magatama now huh?

WTF it got blocked by stone golem?WTF I cant believe it happening.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is the Susano'o being spammed a little too much nowadays?

Might as well start calling it the Sharingan!Rasengan.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

ok so madara is confirmed to have itachis magatama!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> a stone golem blocked magatama..!..com'n..



Stone golem blocked Magatama... LOL 

I guess this means it was the rasenshuriken and Bee's bijudama which caused the most damage to Chibaku tensei.

This isn't looking good for Itachi... But at least he still has the totsuka sword! 

(Madara - I want my sword and shield back please...)


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Rubberman must feel like an ass for sacrificing lives to save Datclone right about now.



Datclone saved them(Gaara,Onoki and co.) from Madara's moukton attack.



JuubiSage said:


> Datclone lives in Naruto forever
> 
> As soon as Datclone dispersed Naruto became ultra BAMF and headbutts Tobi.



If Naruto retains even half the BAMF quantity of Datclone then he is on the right path.



Heli said:


> But he wasn't the hero we deserved ...



True, we are unworthy of Datclone presence.Probably one of the reasons it dispersed.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> ok so madara is confirmed to have itachis magatama!



No, Itachi is the one who has Madara's Magatama. Madara lived long before Itachi and got MS before Itachi was even born.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 9, 2011)

And there were some that said that Yasaka's Magatama was equal or even more powerful than Bijudama or FRS 

Looks like Bijudama >> FRS >>>>> Yasaka's Magatama


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara hasn't even done anything yet.
> 
> He's dodged stuff and used Susano'o, which isn't new to him.
> 
> Tsunade made a big deal about his katons, so we're definitely seeing those. he presumably has other Sharingan moves, and he also has barely used his Rinnegan (not at all during this fight).



Yeah I know what you mean. But The Kages whole attack plan is just breaking Sasuno's defense and getting at Madara. And really, that might be Kishomoto's plan to ending Madara's reign of terror, like once they get through the defence, he gets beaten. Only because Kishimoto seems to be rushing with lots of fights.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

So much for the "Magatama could destroy Chibaku Tensei alone!"


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Back to being on topic....
> 
> Why does Madara strictly hide behind Susano....
> 
> ...



Well apparently while Edos are immortal,they took a while to regenerate and during that time can be sealed away.So its still neccesary to defend them from physical damage.

Just look at what happened to Third Raikagem


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn Itachi got trolled indirectly. Susano'o getting owned magatama failing aganst the chuunin level stone golem. Our time has come too eh, kishi ? Tch


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 9, 2011)

> No chapter next week.



So the mask is breaking, then there's a break...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Madara using Magatama???

Using Itachi's jutsu(which Susuke may now possess) surely Kishi could have been more original...

It's a break next week.

And currently Madara is doing nothing but letting the Kage's showcase their jutsu...

Testing his abilities he keeps reiterating...

But does he need to test Susano???

Kishi trolling...


----------



## ? (Nov 9, 2011)

A golem blocked Magatama. So.....Magatama wasn't enough to stop CT then..so Nagato would have shotted Itachi 

Thank you Kishi.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 9, 2011)

Hahahahaha this reminds me so much of
"Heal me pl0xy plox!!!111!"
"GTFO noob".


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

I wander......does this mean Gai can break Madara's Sasunoo defense with Afternoon tiger ? Up close or far away ?


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> So the mask is breaking, then there's a break...



Ofcourse, people need time to be prepared for who is under that mask...Tobirama soon to be revealed :33


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Damn Itachi got trolled indirectly. Susano'o getting owned magatama failing aganst the chuunin level stone golem. Our time has come too eh, kishi ? Tch



That's life. The more an ability is shown the more it gets nerfed. Manga rules 

And Yomi Numa solos


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Anyone still think Tobi is Madara?


NOPE...



Kαrin said:


> So the mask is breaking, then there's a break...



As expected of the Great TrollKishi...Long Live, my liege...Long Live...


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> So the mask is breaking, then there's a break...



A break within a break.
Breakception.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

> Raikage: "He guards against even my speed. More speed? I need to up my power if I want to crush his guard?!"
> Ōnoki: "?"





Onoki's like: Dude wtf!Come here and I'll pimp your ride fix your damn speed.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara using Magatama???
> 
> Using Itachi's jutsu(which Susuke may now possess) *surely Kishi could have been more original...*



Kishi used up his originality for the moment in making Mu and the Nidaime Mizukage awesome.

Now he's just rehashing moves for Madara (Rinnegan, Susanoo, Magatama) until new inspiration hits.
Although the meteorite was cool.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> More importantly why does an Edo need to defend with Susano? Isn't immortality the sole benefit of being an edo?



Edos can still get knocked out long enough to get sealed.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys *it's Madara's jutsu*, Itachi was the one who copied it. Madara lived long before Itachi or do you think he saw Itachi using it while dead and decided it would be interesting to try when he was ressurected?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> So the mask is breaking, then there's a break...



But you forget...

...Under that mask is another mask.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn, this fight is pretty damn good :33!!!!!


----------



## AceBizzle (Nov 9, 2011)

Oonoki is like the ultimate support-nin


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> I wander......does this mean Gai can break Madara's Sasunoo defense with Afternoon tiger ? Up close or far away ?



yes he can, guy is a beast
what makes susano stronger is yata miror, itachi is only one who have it


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

What a cocky bastard Madara is for not using Rinnegan and absorb the youton(guess it isn't that low level, eh Madara?).I'll bet this arrogance of his will be his downfall in the end.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Mizukage: "I usually like men who are hard to melt, but… With you, I'll show some restraint"

I loled.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

kabuto is owned...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 9, 2011)

So tsunade heals while everone else fights. Just heal datcline already. He can represent konoha better.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

*Mū: "!" (That bastard Tsuchikage made the Raikage himself lighter, upping his speed… But if that's the case…) (He remembers the time he abducted Yamato) "It's the same as that time…" (What I mind is…)*

His remembering Turtle Island ? O_o or.........nope....I'm confused what can he remember from the time he Abducted Yamato that reminds him of Oonoki making Raikage a lot faster.

And I don't think he could be remembering that time he made Turtle Island light, because ha already saw it being used on the Meteor.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> What a cocky bastard Madara is for not using Rinnegan and absorb the youton(guess it isn't that low level, eh Madara?).I'll bet this arrogance of his will be his downfall in the end.



Not necessarily. He knows how Edo Tensei works. Madara realizes he only needs to fear sealing techs. He's immortal versus anything else.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> *Mū: "!" (That bastard Tsuchikage made the Raikage himself lighter, upping his speed… But if that's the case…) (He remembers the time he abducted Yamato) "It's the same as that time…" (What I mind is…)*
> 
> His remembering Turtle Island ? O_o or.........nope....I'm confused what can he remember from the time he Abducted Yamato that reminds him of Oonoki making Raikage a lot faster.



Onoki punching him on Deidara's bird.


----------



## ryz (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> But you forget...
> 
> ...Under that mask is another mask.



So...

Mask-ception?


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Guys *it's Madara's jutsu*, Itachi was the one who copied it. Madara lived long before Itachi or do you think he saw Itachi using it while dead and decided it would be interesting to try when he was ressurected?


true...i think madara was the first one to get three treasures..itachi made the same feat afterward...


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 9, 2011)

Jad said:


> *Mū: "!" (That bastard Tsuchikage made the Raikage himself lighter, upping his speed? But if that's the case?) (He remembers the time he abducted Yamato) "It's the same as that time?" (What I mind is?)*
> 
> His remembering Turtle Island ? O_o or.........nope....I'm confused what can he remember from the time he Abducted Yamato that reminds him of Oonoki making Raikage a lot faster.
> 
> And I don't think he could be remembering that time he made Turtle Island light, because ha already saw it being used on the Meteor.



He made Kurotsuchi fly and she trapped Kabuto, he must be remenbering that.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are battledome antics ruining this thread? 
Itachi isn't even in the chapter and 50% of the posts for the last 10 pages are about him and Susano'o feats. Is that all that matters to some of you?

Please, let's enjoy the Madara vs 5 fvcking kage fight.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

If Raikage is lighter, and faster, and all that Jazz. Wouldn't he produce a punch like Gai's ? The fastest Punch at the moment is recorded by Gai. But technically, if Raikage is now faster, and has power-house punches, would he make a Afternoon tiger like technique ?


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> But you forget...
> 
> ...Under that mask is another mask.



Turtles all the way down huh


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

I think this further proves Susano-o weapons and Items are interchangable


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Muu/Kabuto is running away; chased by the Genma Platoon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

I like how Madara says he's testing his techs/himself out..and some of you are talking about his end..

The dude hasn't even started yet..this is chess not checkers..the dude is just measuring the kages up..also he's checking the extent of his own powers..

Plus, when will people learn that what's true to one Uchiha its not cemented as reality for another Uchiha?

Madara's not Itachi. Madara's not Sasuke. Sasuke's not Itachi and Itachi's not a fish  (had to make that reference)

They may all have the same and/or similar jutsus but strength and efficiency varies from one to another. 

No one has been trolled. Stop jumping the gun. You guys are too mainstream.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why are battledome antics ruining this thread?
> Itachi isn't even in the chapter and 50% of the posts for the last 10 pages are about him and Susano'o feats. Is that all that matters to some of you?
> 
> Please, let's enjoy the Madara vs 5 fvcking kage fight.



Indeed, a fight that might become one of the best fights in this manga...kishi delivers again


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> Not necessarily. He knows how Edo Tensei works. Madara realizes he only needs to fear sealing techs. He's immortal versus anything else.



Yes but those same attacks can destroy him and when he regenerates he can be sealed.Same as with Sandaime Raikage.Even if he's immortal he's not a tank.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how Madara says he's testing his techs/himself out..and some of you are talking about his end..
> 
> The dude hasn't even started yet..this is chess not checkers..the dude is just measuring the kages up..also he's checking the extent of his own powers..
> 
> ...



I'm not sure this is chess... with Madara it seems more like grenades vs. shotguns. There doesn't seem to be some crazy strategy at work here.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Onoki punching him on Deidara's bird.



This. 

Kabuto computes that lighter Raikage = faster Raikager = weaker Raikage (physically speaking) just like when he teased Onoki about throwing a weak punch at his clone on Deidara's clay birdy.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

onooki is the most impressive this chapter by far.
he blocks the magatama attack with a special double barrier gole,he also makes raikage faster and together with the raikage attack he uses muu to break into susanoo.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 9, 2011)

In a Shonen Battle Manga, it's normal. It's not like this is Shoujo and we're all here to see the plot and the characters being happy in the end, we want fights, jutsus, hype, de-hype and new interesting characters, that's what keeps us running :ho


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


>



genma will hiraishin muu ass


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

Muu/kabuto running from genma.

That made my day. Going back to work with a smile on my face.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi is up to sumthin.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Heli said:


> Turtles all the way down huh



Turtle-Tobi + TMNT Yagura = Winning... 

Back on topic - I'm not sure what makes me happier. 

The fact Onoki had such trouble with Muu + the Mizukage or the fact Onoki is raping Madara.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> This.
> 
> Kabuto computes that lighter Raikage = faster Raikager = weaker Raikage (physically) just like when he teased Onoki about throwing a weak punch at his clone on Deidara's clay birdy.



Since Kishi likes to toss psuedu-science in time from time, I think his thought process is that velocity is a far bigger component of kinetic energy than mass or something along those lines


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Turtle-Tobi + TMNT Yagura = Winning...
> 
> Back on topic - I'm not sure what makes me happier.
> 
> The fact Onoki had such trouble with Muu + the Mizukage or the fact Onoki is raping Madara.



I've been trying to tell everyone N.Mizukage solos.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> In a Shonen Battle Manga, it's normal. It's not like *this is Shoujo and we're all here to see the plot and the characters being happy in the end,* we want fights, jutsus, hype, de-hype and new interesting characters, that's what keeps us running :ho



Eh what? Clearly you haven't read many shoujo manga, the better ones tend to get more mature, darker and tragic than even seinen manga  

Mei to me is the most impressive this chapter. She owns a guy who laughed at her jutsu, flirts with him but doesn't let any romantic emotion take over and she is a sexy woman.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Onoki made Muu heavier in order to increase the impact on Maddy's Susano'o. Brilliant.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

kabuto/muu is really getting the bad treatment this chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> *I argued that something must be special about Sasuke's eyes; for him to still be able to impress after already seeing 4 Rinnegan showings, one teaser EMS etc. etc.
> *



IZANAMI:  The goddess of Death, the absolute death and destruction jutsu.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


>





Cracked me up. 

All shall fear the almighty spit and toothpick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2011)

madara's mask was the only thing keeping him interesting.

once we find out whose behind it...why should i care about the guy?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

My guess. Sasuke will be able to perform every MS jutsu shown and every sharingan technique shown at a higher level w/ Setbacks. Kamui, Tobi s/t and phase jutsu. He will have it all and dominate with it.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

i am glad kishi kept muu instead of 2nd mizukage for tossing purpose...thanks kishi..


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

So it's confirmed toothpick's pwn Edo tensei?

...


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> madara's mask was the only thing keeping him interesting.
> 
> once we find out whose behind it...why should i care about the guy?



If he's one of the hokages...that would be pretty messed up no? I bet you'd care even more


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> A break within a break.
> Breakception.



Lot of breaking going on this chapter..

Susano breaking, mask breaking, Kishi, Dat clones heart "You are not needed" - Tsunade...


----------



## HunterXHunted (Nov 9, 2011)

whats with this itachi got trolled shit?? his susano'o is still clearly the best we have seen in the manga. so madara has his long range attack and sasuke has his amaterasu-an even better version. but withi that said, he might be a level below those two but his susano'o with the mirror and the sword are still superior.


----------



## Heli (Nov 9, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> My guess. Sasuke will be able to perform every MS jutsu shown and every sharingan technique shown at a higher level w/ Setbacks. *Kamui, Tobi s/t and phase jutsu.* He will have it all and dominate with it.



I doubt he gets these. Kamui maybe but the phasing is far far too broken. Sasuke in the end will be at the same level as Naruto. The only way he gets Tobi's ability is if Naruto gets Hiraishin.

We also don't even know if it's an MS jutsu. Tobi has never been shown with MS so far.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> So it's confirmed toothpick's pwn Edo tensei?
> 
> ...



 toothpick+spit>meteors.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> My guess. Sasuke will be able to perform every MS jutsu shown and every sharingan technique shown at a higher level w/ Setbacks. Kamui, Tobi s/t and phase jutsu. He will have it all and dominate with it.



even then, it would be hard to impress he'll need to do them in a massive scale


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 9, 2011)

Great teamwork from the Kages in this chapter, shame that Tsunade didn't get any action; must be saving her for later.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

i have to conclude that onooki is perhaps the strongest kage out of all 5 kages.i'm including battle smarts and experience.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to conclude that onooki is perhaps the strongest kage out of all 5 kages.i'm including battle smarts and experience.



He is pretty good but he shines the most as a support.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to conclude that onooki is perhaps the strongest kage out of all 5 kages.i'm including battle smarts and experience.



its clear to me that hes surpassed muu in his prime. no wonder they havent replaced him in his advanced age.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Great teamwork from the Kages in this chapter, shame that Tsunade didn't get any action; must be saving her for later.



Yeah.

And can't wait for Madara to get serious, shit is gonna hit the fan when does.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> He is pretty good but he shines the most as a support.



controlling the weight of things can be an extremely broken jutsu. id say he could do a lot more with it battle wise.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

HunterXHunted said:


> whats with this itachi got trolled shit?? his susano'o is still clearly the best we have seen in the manga. so madara has his long range attack and sasuke has his amaterasu-an even better version. but withi that said, he might be a level below those two but his susano'o with the mirror and the sword are still superior.



if you think that then you are highly deluded, if we go by feats then you are right, but madara>sasuke>>>>>itachi by virtue that these 2 achieved EMS


----------



## Btbgfel (Nov 9, 2011)

Mei used hidden mist jutsu,like zabuza,huh


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

HunterXHunted said:


> its clear to me that hes surpassed muu in his prime. no wonder they havent replaced him in his advanced age.



As a Kage I agree, he's long surpassed Muu.

But as a pure fighter, I'm still not so sure. Without Gaara, Onoki would be dead right now because of both Mu and the Mizukage.



Btbgfel said:


> Mei used hidden mist jutsu,like zabuza,huh



Imagine Mei mixing the hidden mist jutsu with her boil release...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And can't wait for Madara to get serious, shit is gonna hit the fan when does.



Shit is gonna hit the fan, and not only in the library


----------



## HunterXHunted (Nov 9, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> if you think that then you are highly deluded, if we go by feats then you are right, but madara>sasuke>>>>>itachi by virtue that these 2 achieved EMS



and what does that have to do with susano'o??


----------



## SensibleJohnSmith (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And can't wait for Madara to get serious, shit is gonna hit the fan when does.



Hes not being serious now?


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to conclude that onooki is perhaps the strongest kage out of all 5 kages.i'm including battle smarts and experience.



Hmm...maybe, still Mei and A are impressive as well...


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to conclude that onooki is perhaps the strongest kage out of all 5 kages.i'm including battle smarts and experience.



I disagree, I think that's Gaara. His showings have been the most impressive to me despite his age. He's been saving everyone all day and his tactical display against the Mizukage was impressive. Onoki's mass manipulation is an amazing support ability yes, but the most powerful individual kage I doubt.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

New complete trans in the spoiler thread. :WOW

And lol at the peeps saying that Yasaka no Magatama was only blocked by a rock golem. Going by the new trans it was a combined effort of Onoki's golem + Gaara's sand that did the trick.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 9, 2011)

HunterXHunted said:


> whats with this itachi got trolled shit?? his *susano'o is still clearly the best we have seen in the manga.* so madara has his long range attack and sasuke has his amaterasu-an even better version. but withi that said, he might be a level below those two but his susano'o with the mirror and the sword are still superior.



But when making that claim, keep in mind that his Susano had been put up against the least amount of opposition...

Sasuke and Madara have only demonstrated inferior Susano's in general as the final state has special property and armor... 

Thus far Itachi is the only one who has had the luxury of demonstrating Susano... which was done against lesser competition...

Put two and two together is such an assessment is a faulty one as a whole...

But Itachi hasn't been trolled this chapter;

Yata Magatama being blocked only implies that it is not on the level original perceived by HIS FANS to be at.. 

So yes the sentence in bold is a truthful one; but a faulty one..


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

new spoiler trans said:
			
		

> Muu (Kabuto) hides
> Gemma team chasing



Even better.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Shit is gonna hit the fan, and not only in the library







SensibleJohnSmith said:


> Hes not being serious now?



Far from it.

Btw if Oonki is capable of making a massive turtle island and a big ass meteor light as a feather, then he has to be able to make the counter effect with making things heavier, I mean he can give that kind of weight to whatever he uses his jutsu on, so Susano'o breaking by the effect of Onoki's technique on Muu isn't bad at all.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

So it seems that Tobi will really be defeated after Madara :33!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Seems like real Naruto crashed into Tobi. 

Probably has a "got it" mark above his head from Datclone dispersing when that happens.


----------



## iGoku (Nov 9, 2011)

u guys are overreacting, Raikage is still the strongest kage.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2011)

... aifa's source, please?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

So is A saying this chapter the greater the speed, the greater the power? If that's the case than this could explain how Minato cut through Hachibi's tentacle like butter & why A was in danger from a simple Kunai attack since the speed of FTG enhanced Minato's attack to the point where it could bust through his defenses. Also could explain why Minato's Rasengan had such a huge impact when it hit Tobi, even more so than SM Naruto's rasengan impact on Asura.

Also this has alot of implications for RM Naruto's strength, when he hits the enemy at top speeds.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

To that guy who posted in the other section, the spoiler thread. Chininaruto means RM Naruto....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

So it seems like Naruto and Tobi accidently bumped heads.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Btw if Oonki is capable of making a massive turtle island and a big ass meteor light as a feather, *then he has to be able to make the counter effect with making things heavier*, I mean he can give that kind of weight to whatever he uses his jutsu on, so Susano'o breaking by the effect of Onoki's technique on Muu isn't bad at all.



Now we just have to give Onoki Izuru Kira's shikai and Onoki will be an actual ninja assassin...


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So it seems like Naruto and Tobi accidently bumped heads.



Tobi vs Naruto + Bee
Madara vs 5 kages

The two left: Kabuto (but Itachi is on his way?) and Sasuke...the final fight of the series


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

My left nut is the strongest Kage.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So is A saying this chapter the greater the speed, the greater the power? If that's the case than this could explain how Minato cut through Hachibi's tentacle like butter & why A was in danger from a simple Kunai attack since the speed of FTG enhanced Minato's attack to the point where it could bust through his defenses. Also could explain why Minato's Rasengan had such a huge impact when it hit Tobi, even more so than SM Naruto's rasengan impact on Asura.
> 
> Also this has alot of implications for RM Naruto's strength, when he hits the enemy at top speeds.



Well to be honest. If Raikage at his already fast speeds, is lighter now, and generates a fast punch. He should be able to technically release a punch like Afternoon tiger. Gai being the fastest puncher in the manga as of still.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Btw if Oonki is capable of making a massive turtle island and a big ass meteor light as a feather, then he has to be able to make the counter effect with making things heavier, I mean he can give that kind of weight to whatever he uses his jutsu on, so Susano'o breaking by the effect of Onoki's technique on Muu isn't bad at all.



Oh it seems it wasn't Muu who broke Susano'o but the Raikage with the help of Onoki's technique, nice.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol, the trans makes it sound as if Naruto and Tobi accidentally crashed into each other with their heads because they noticed each other too late.


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So it seems like Naruto and Tobi accidently bumped heads.



Lol if true.


----------



## Melas (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto's clone was dispersed with a stirring speech so that the five kages could fight zombie Madara. It's seems pretty clear that the zombie will get dealt with here, whatever the price in terms of the kage's lives.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2011)

finished !
it was a Pein !


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So is A saying this chapter the greater the speed, the greater the power? If that's the case than this could explain how Minato cut through Hachibi's tentacle like butter & why A was in danger from a simple Kunai attack since the speed of FTG enhanced Minato's attack to the point where it could bust through his defenses. Also could explain why Minato's Rasengan had such a huge impact when it hit Tobi, even more so than SM Naruto's rasengan impact on Asura.
> 
> Also this has alot of implications for RM Naruto's strength, when he hits the enemy at top speeds.



For that to happen Minato's FTG must have a lot of momentum but you have to take into account that FTG isn't physical speed.It's teleportation.

Don't know if you can say that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Great teamwork from the Kages in this chapter, shame that Tsunade didn't get any action; must be saving her for later.



I read that in a sexual manner.


----------



## SensibleJohnSmith (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't be long until the scans are done, then?


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why isnt madara spamming shit like cst or ct ? If raikage doesnt solo this...
> 
> 
> And the healer should be kicked out of the party coz she aint healing the dps leader of the group. Find a new healer from the lfg channel



Strategy 101, make sure the healer gets killed the battle is endless. Madara is either overconfident or has more powers to show off. He is lucky datclone had to leave. If he was at full strength we could be seeing another KB feint to FRS that finishes the battle again.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

so the magatama was protected by both garras sand and onooki rock jutsus.
thats a bit of saving grace for it.
seems like madara is still taking this battle too lightly.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> finished !
> it was a Pein !



Thank you Yagami!!

With the way this is written Naruto and Bee will defs not lose against Tobi and kages defs not against Madara..!


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

slickcat said:


> Strategy 101, make sure the healer gets killed the battle is endless. Madara is either overconfident or *has more powers to show off*. He is lucky datclone had to leave. If he was at full strength we could be seeing another KB feint to FRS that finishes the battle again.



I think is pretty much this, Madara is just testing them and messing around.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Thank you Yagami!!
> 
> With the way this is written Naruto and Bee will defs not lose against Tobi and kages defs not against Madara..!


For the sake of the plot they definetly will.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 9, 2011)

Good teamwork among the kage. I hope that the scan will be post soon.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> For that to happen Minato's FTG must have a lot of momentum but you have to take into account that FTG isn't physical speed.It's teleportation.
> 
> Don't know if you can say that.



In the DB it says he flies across space & time in a flash like instant, so that implies he is actually traveling, just at insane speeds, so it would make sense he gained momentum. Anyway just a thought which could explain the A flashback.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 9, 2011)

If Tobis gonna have trouble fighting Naruto and Bee then that would be such a troll for him.

I mean Nagato didnt have any trouble whatsoever.

Unless,of course,the Kyubi decides to cooperate this time.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

So naruto and tobi ran into each other thats funn


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, this proves that itachi is kishi's fav 

i mean i always wondered why kishi gave itachi the yatta mirror? its already haxed as hell and giving itachi that seemed as he died shortly afterwards and sasuke did not defeat it as it is in other fights were the haxed new power is defeated in the same fight. It was so when destroyed, itachi would still have the best deffence   at kishi


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

this kage speech by onooki and tsunade indicate there will be sacrifices regardless of the result.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

^^Tsunade will die most likely, making Naruto hokage.





gershvin said:


> For the sake of the plot they definetly will.



No, just look at what is said, even the mention of 'the destined battle'. Kishi is wrapping things up.
The last piece of the plot is Sasuke's redemption, and it looks like that will be the final fight


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a feeling Teams of two or less from the Konoha 11 will be fighting each of the Neo-Jins that follow Tobi.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

spoilers and these speeches make it sound like the end of both madara and tobi with this arc.  Like wth.


----------



## Melas (Nov 9, 2011)

gershvin said:


> For the sake of the plot they definetly will.



What's zombie Madara's plot significance? Tobi was doing perfectly well without him.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 9, 2011)

lol at kages praying that datclone disappears so that they can shine. they ne crying cause they know datclone would own madara if he was at full power.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> In the DB it says he flies across space & time in a flash like instant, so that implies he is actually traveling, just at insane speeds, so it would make sense he gained momentum. Anyway just a thought which could explain the A flashback.



There's two pieces of evidence for moving at the speed of light (or close to it.)

1) Hirashin is noted for giving of a flash, Naruto is noted for moving so fast it's like a flash.

2) Zetsu when asked why so slow by Tobi replied along the lines of "I can't move at the freaking speed of light."

And we know how many fans regard Zetsu as the authority on the _facts_...

Anyways getting back on topic. 

Does anyone reckon Kishi will now leave the Madara battle and we'll only find out what happened after the Naruto vs Tobi is resolved?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> spoilers and these speeches make it sound like the end of both madara and tobi with this arc.  Like wth.



This would suck so much ass.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> spoilers and these speeches make it sound like the end of both madara and tobi with this arc.  Like wth.



Jup, the end is pretty near. It makes sense, because ever since the kage summit arc Kishi was done with the questions and began giving the readers answers, slowly building up to the end.


----------



## lions song (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe madara has a "cool down" period like deva path after using those meteors.he didn't use any rinnegan abilities after that.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

awwww.. sheds tears, all you power level mongers, kishi hasnt really started to harm you yet. Wait till Naruto vs sasuke and we will see the new definition of all MS techniques being defeated.

 Lack of patience, is somewhat interesting with the discussions in BD, but people still dont understand that every character has a technique for an exact situation. The forum calls this feats, some of us here just assume certain moves will never work(using logic) and then BAMMMM> 3yrs later kishi writes a new stuff entirely destroying what the fans of the character holds precious.

I cant wait for more to be revealed. so that others can move on with their lives and enjoy the manga the way it is.


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 9, 2011)

This ain't good for the Alliance...

They're giving all they got... teaming up doing their strongest attacks... while Madara tests jutsu on them... checking if he still got it.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a feeling this Arc will end with Tobi and Madara being defeated. Then as a reminiscence for the ending of pre-shippuden, a new arc will start up with finding Sasuke, and that will be the last.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi and Madara = arc villains, Kabuto is final villain. 

...Actually this just means Uchihas gonna obliterate him instead of Naruto.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2011)

Final villain = Datclone

He was too bored being on the good side.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> This would suck so much ass.


 

well i'm not too happy about it because sasuke should be taken care of before tobi, but these will not fail speeches, is so cliche like for a shounen that i get the feeling kishi will just outright dispose of both madara and tobi this arc......


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the kages will lose with some dieing possably onoki and tsunade and naruto may win against tobi but he will survive and take bee somehow.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah, Kabuto will be defeated by Kakashi, after Itachi gets bested by Kabuto himself


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade & Onoki's speech makes it seem like ether Tobi or Madara will loose. However I believe that Edo Madara will be the one to loose, it seems like the Kages are doing well against him & while Madara hasn't gone all out yet, I don't think the Kages have ether. On top of that the Kages have a triumph card they don't even know about & that's Itachi whose working towards ending Edo Tensei, which will mean the end of Madara. Meanwhile even if Itachi ends ET, that won't put and end to Tobi, just the Neo Pain Rikudo. 

Most likely Edo Madara will be defeated & so will the Neo Pain, but after that Naruto will run out of chakra & B will sacrifice himself to save Naruto's life, thus keeping his promise to Iruka.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a bad(Well good in my eyes) feelings that the Alliance is going to get screwed over in the end of these fights. 

Shame no Zetsu this chapter though.

No chapter next week? Even more shame.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL @zerothedestroyer

Kishi confirmed Tsunade and A are a pair???



A couldn't resist Tsunade's melons.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> well i'm not too happy about it because sasuke should be taken care of before tobi, but these will not fail speeches, is so cliche like for a shounen that i get the feeling kishi will just outright dispose of both madara and tobi this arc......



Yeah, I mean come on Kabuto said Madara was beyond his prime and Madara talked about his prime like it was some epic shit, so I will be very dissapointed if the Kages win, as for Tobi he needs to capture Bee and we still need to see that damn Juubi.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Tsunade & Onoki's speech makes it seem like ether Tobi or Madara will loose. However I believe that Edo Madara will be the one to loose, it seems like the Kages are doing well against him & while Madara hasn't gone all out yet, I don't think the Kages have ether. On top of that the Kages have a triumph card they don't even know about & that's Itachi whose working towards ending Edo Tensei, which will mean the end of Madara. Meanwhile even if Itachi ends ET, that won't put and end to Tobi, just the Neo Pain Rikudo.
> 
> Most likely Edo Madara will be defeated & so will the Neo Pain, but after that Naruto will run out of chakra & B will sacrifice himself to save Naruto's life, thus keeping his promise to Iruka.


 
you really think kishi will have Naruto fail against tobi now after the don't fail and protect us speech in which he responds he won't and he will win?  You really think that?


----------



## Hazuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> B will sacrifice himself to save Naruto's life, thus keeping his promise to Iruka.



i really don't think bee would sacrifice his life just for a promise for someone he met once in his life 

also raikage would be ssj 3 if his brother would die ..


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunades speech to naruto made thing it was the last conversation between the 2


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yeah, I mean come on Kabuto said Madara was beyond his prime and Madara talked about his prime like it was some epic shit, so I will be very dissapointed if the Kages win, as for Tobi he needs to capture Bee and we still need to see that damn Juubi.


 
Well if Edo madara kills a few of the kages while being defeated i'm fine with it.  You're still talking about 5 of 8 or 9 strongest shinobis alive going up against Madara all at the same time.  I'd just be more disappointed with tobi being defeated here though since he's basically become the plot.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> LOL @zerothedestroyer
> 
> Kishi confirmed Tsunade and A are a pair???
> 
> ...



Or the Raikages is being a "dick" .


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Bee ain't gonna die, nobody except some of the kages are gonna die. Naruto doesn't need any sacrifices for his life, Jiraiya was the last one.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> There's two pieces of evidence for moving at the speed of light (or close to it.)
> 
> 1) Hirashin is noted for giving of a flash, Naruto is noted for moving so fast it's like a flash.
> 
> ...


There is also the fact that when Minato used FTG to escape Tobi's S/T warp it fucked with his landing, which seems to suggest moment is built which was disrupted by Tobi's S/t warp.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree the juubi needs to be shown though.


----------



## ellodarlin (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> There's two pieces of evidence for moving at the speed of light (or close to it.)
> 
> 1) Hirashin is noted for giving of a flash, Naruto is noted for moving so fast it's like a flash.
> 
> 2) Zetsu when asked why so slow by Tobi replied along the lines of "I can't move at the freaking speed of light."



A meteor (not asteroid) moving at speeds nowhere _near_ a _fraction_ of speed of light produces quite copious amounts of light, heat, noise, etc. you know.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well if Edo madara kills a few of the kages while being defeated i'm fine with it.  You're still talking about 5 of 8 or 9 strongest shinobis alive going up against Madara all at the same time.  I'd just be more disappointed with tobi being defeated here though since he's basically become the plot.



Indeed, Tobi better not die until he becomes complete and to be honest I don't see Madara (with Hashirama's power+rinnengan+sharingan) losing to the kages...I just can't see that.

But Itachi would probably mess with Edo tensei and ruin all the fun......that is going to be even worse.



Nic said:


> I agree the juubi needs to be shown though.



They been talking about it for a long time, so you have to show that thing and if he shows us Rikudou Sennin too I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi shows up ?

Finally I was wondering how long Kishi was going to drag out his finding them.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

sasuke = final villain. dear god, i can't believe that kishi will be true about one of his interviews.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> In the DB it says he flies across space & time in a flash like instant, so that implies he is actually traveling, just at insane speeds, so it would make sense he gained momentum. Anyway just a thought which could explain the A flashback.



Yeah could be.

Still, Mabui's techniques does exactly what you say about hiraishin but it hurts the people transported.However we've seen that with hiraishin no one gets hurt.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 9, 2011)

I Just got one question.... why did madara only use two attacks? the guy has a vast majority of jutsu if he would have used both EMS RINNEGAN & Wood tecks he would have owned... i seriously hope he fights more next time lol


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> sasuke = final villain. dear god, i can't believe that kishi will be true about one of his interviews.



Of course, why would he lie about the final fight ?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 9, 2011)

If Madara is still checking techniques he has or if he still has them. I wonder what he will do if he finds out he doesnt have an abiiity no more.

Madara: Im done playing around..."Amaterasu"*Squints eye*
Kages:.......
Madara: "AMATERASASU!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Kages: uuuuughhh
Muu: I guess you dont have that ability no more cuz the changes I made to your body?
Madara:"Mopes and Edo tensei is released with his soul unbinding to the body"


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I Just got one question.... why did madara only use two attacks? the guy has a vast majority of jutsu if he would have used both EMS RINNEGAN & Wood tecks he would have owned... i seriously hope he fights more next time lol



He's playing defensive to see just what his opponents have in terms of power and skills.

Tactician.



Sorin said:


> Yeah could be.
> 
> Still, Mabui's techniques does exactly what you say about hiraishin but it hurts the people transported.However we've seen that with hiraishin no one gets hurt.



Minato's enemies got hurt. :smugface:


----------



## Sorin (Nov 9, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I Just got one question.... why did madara only use two attacks? the guy has a vast majority of jutsu if he would have used both EMS RINNEGAN & Wood tecks he would have owned... i seriously hope he fights more next time lol



Typical arrogance from the villain which in the end will be his downfall.Or you could say CIS.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 9, 2011)

Let me get this straight...

Now we have Kages vs Madara and Naruto vs Tobi at the same time, which means...

Which means Kishimoto's lazy ass is going to off-panel Kages vs Madara?!!?


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Now we have Kages vs Madara and Naruto vs Tobi at the same time, which means...
> 
> Which means Kishimoto's lazy ass is going to off-panel Kages vs Madara?!!?



I'm fairly sure Kishi can handle showing two fights in conjunction.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Rubberman must feel like an ass for sacrificing lives to save Datclone right about now.


It allowed DatClone to use Tajuu Oodama Rasengan to destroy Madara's Mokuton forest, thus saving the lives of the survivors of the rocks. All in all, the Alliance won out by Rubberman saving DatClone.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Of course, why would he lie about the final fight ?



Authors don't reveal things about the final fight, its too much spoiling and that will give no reason for reading the manga. It could mean the final fight as rivals not the story.

Last time we were supposed to get a Kakashi year and Sakura year. It turned out to be false. 

One last time Authors don't reveal the final fight.


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Datclone, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> There is also the fact that when Minato used FTG to escape Tobi's S/T warp it fucked with his landing, which seems to suggest moment is built which was disrupted by Tobi's S/t warp.



I agree with turrin, after hiraishin minatos posture isnt the same, maybe during the transition of teleportation, minato adjusts his movement to suit the timing of where he ll appear next.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Now we have Kages vs Madara and Naruto vs Tobi at the same time, which means...
> 
> Which means Kishimoto's lazy ass is going to off-panel Kages vs Madara?!!?


No, it just means Naruto isn't going to be finishing off Edo Madara as he's going to be busy with Tobi theres no way Kishi would off panel Edo Madara.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Authors don't reveal things about the final fight, its too much spoiling and that will give no reason for reading the manga. It could mean the final fight as rivals not the story.



This isn't DBZ Matrix dear, saying Sasuke is the final fight wasn't spoiling anything. Naruto's speech in kage summit arc already kind of revealed it anyway imo.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

Leon said:


> Mizukage: "I usually like men who are hard to melt, but? With you, I'll show some restraint"
> 
> I knew that cock-hungry ho would make somekind of remark like this. Atleast she managed to contain her fucking orgasm this time.



What do you expect from a 34 year old cougar


----------



## Yuna (Nov 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> More importantly why does an Edo need to defend with Susano? Isn't immortality the sole benefit of being an edo?


Because if you get disabled long enough, the Alliance will seal you?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> you really think kishi will have Naruto fail against tobi now after the don't fail and protect us speech in which he responds he won't and he will win?  You really think that?


Yes I think Naruto will fail. Tobi has a greater plot shield than Naruto in this battle, because if he dies or is defeat than whose the final villain? On top of that if Naruto wins here than essentially the alliance wins the war & Akatsuki is finished. From there was does the manga go? Sasuke attacks Konoha only to get totally owned by Naruto, who already defeated an adversary who by all right should be far beyond EMS Sasuke in strength considering he has Rannigan, Sharingan, Neo Rikudo, & the power of 7+ Bijuu? Kabuto who with essentially all of his strongest Edo's having been countered attacks Konoha & Naruto destroys him as well for the same reason? It doesn't make sense for Tobi to loose here.

Meanwhile, Kishi with the whole promise between B & Iruka, as well as B clearly caring for Naruto, has established a good reason for B to sacrifice himself for Naruto. & Naruto losing here will give him a reason to train to become more powerful & it would still make sense for EMS Sasuke to pose a threat to current Naruto, because Naruto isn't that strong yet. On top of that it would give a major victory to the villains since Tobi will capture B & become stronger because of it & since Tobi would need to seal B it would create a convincing reason for there to be a break in the action of the war, while Tobi takes a week or two to seal B.

So like I said I think it makes far more sense for the Kages to ether defeat Edo Madara or hold him off long enough for Itachi to end ET. Meanwhile B & Naruto ether defeat Neo Rikudo or hold them off long enough for Itachi to end ET. Than Tobi starts to win & B sacrifices himself to save Naruto, keeping his promise to Iruka. Tobi & Kabuto momentarily fall back to seal the Hachibi & perhaps for Kabuto to replenish his stock of Tensei. The alliance with no way to defeat Tobi also fall back. Naruto realizes he has to become stronger if he's to defeat Tobi, goes into training again, perhaps with Genma's Squad. 

Than the next arc begins which leads up to the Sasuke vs Naruto final battle. & than there is the final arc after that which contains the final battle against Tobi. To me that seems more like the natural progression here, rather than Naruto defeating the main antagonist of the entire series right here & now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

No chapter next week?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> This isn't DBZ Matrix dear, saying Sasuke is the final fight wasn't spoiling anything. Naruto's speech in kage summit arc already kind of revealed it anyway imo.



Yes it is spoiling! Authors don't reveal stuff like that from what I heard!

That doesn't reveal anything, Tobi will likely retreat or Edo Madara will escape the battle and develop a new plan.

Think about it,how can Sasuke be the FV when he doesn't have the Rinnegan?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> No chapter next week?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Yes it is spoiling! Authors don't reveal stuff like that *from what I heard!
> *



And that's where people should stop debating with you.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Authors don't reveal things about the final fight, its too much spoiling and that will give no reason for reading the manga. It could mean the final fight as rivals not the story.
> 
> Last time we were supposed to get a Kakashi year and Sakura year. It turned out to be false.
> 
> One last time Authors don't reveal the final fight.



Yeah kishi lies when it?s about Kakashi or Sakura but he always says the truth about  Sasuke  for example did he say that Sasukes eyes would become more evil ,and It was true,Sasukes 'eyes 'really became more evil as he tried to kill Karin and Team 7.


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> goes into training again



Wait, another training arc? How long exactly do you think this manga will last?


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Yes it is spoiling! Authors don't reveal stuff like that from what I heard!
> 
> That doesn't reveal anything, Tobi will likely retreat or Edo Madara will escape the battle and develop a new plan.
> 
> Get it through your head, how can Sasuke be the FV when he doesn't have the Rinnegan?



Apparently Kishimoto is an author who does .

Yes it does, obviously from the start of that arc Kishimoto is done playing around and wrapping things up.

I don't need to get anything through my head. We have no idea what Sasuke's power is, only that the big frog said something ambiguous about him and that Naruto said they'd both die if they were to fight for real. Naruto saw something in him, and the frog knew about it as well...the final fight will explain al


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, RIP DatClone.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

manga end is still long way....
i think at the end of this fight tobi and madara would manage to merge somehow..or the one  entity would remain...then we would get sasuke fight where naruto lose kyubi...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yeah could be.
> 
> Still, Mabui's techniques does exactly what you say about hiraishin but it hurts the people transported.However we've seen that with hiraishin no one gets hurt.



Mabui's technique doesn't transverse space/time to the best of my knowledge, it seems more like they are transported by a lightning bolt of some type. Not only does FTG seem faster, but it's method of transport across distances is different as well. 



slickcat said:


> I agree with turrin, after hiraishin minatos posture isnt the same, maybe during the transition of teleportation, minato adjusts his movement to suit the timing of where he ll appear next.


Yeah we see this in both the Raikage & Tobi fights where Minato appears in a totally different posture after using FTG.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Yeah kishi lies when it?s about Kakashi or Sakura but he always says the truth about  Sasuke  for example did he say that Sasukes eyes would become more evil ,and It was true,Sasukes 'eyes 'really became more evil as he tried to kill Karin and Team 7.



I doubt that, Sasuke may have a sudden change after the talk from Naruto and wants to fight Naruto.

It was already obvious Sasuke was becoming more evil during the Kage Summit and the start in Danzo's fight. Before that interview was made.

Authors do not reveal the final fight, its too much spoiling the whole story.


----------



## Melas (Nov 9, 2011)

What the hell would be the point of Tobi if he doesn't revive the Juubi?

Naruto and B might beat the paths but Tobi is not likely to go down here. On the other hand B probably will.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I doubt that, Sasuke may have a sudden change after the talk from Naruto and wants to fight Naruto.
> 
> It was already obvious Sasuke was becoming more evil during the Kage Summit and the start in Danzo's fight. Before that interview was made.
> *
> Authors do not reveal the final fight, its too much spoiling the whole story.*



No it's not rofl.

Some stories even start out with the final confrontation. Kishi stating the obvious is not spoiling. Well maybe it is in the sense that Sauce will be alive until the final fight, but anyone smart enough knew that already.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I doubt that, Sasuke may have a sudden change after the talk from Naruto and wants to fight Naruto.
> 
> It was already obvious Sasuke was becoming more evil during the Kage Summit and the start in Danzo's fight. Before that interview was made.
> 
> Authors do not reveal the final fight, its too much spoiling the whole story.



It's too much spoiling the whole story.


Nice.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Yes I think Naruto will fail. Tobi has a greater plot shield than Naruto in this battle, because if he dies or is defeat than whose the final villain? On top of that if Naruto wins here than essentially the alliance wins the war & Akatsuki is finished. From there was does the manga go? Sasuke attacks Konoha only to get totally owned by Naruto, who already defeated an adversary who by all right should be far beyond EMS Sasuke in strength considering he has Rannigan, Sharingan, Neo Rikudo, & the power of 7+ Bijuu? Kabuto who with essentially all of his strongest Edo's having been countered attacks Konoha & Naruto destroys him as well for the same reason? It doesn't make sense for Tobi to loose here.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kishi with the whole promise between B & Iruka, as well as B clearly caring for Naruto, has established a good reason for B to sacrifice himself for Naruto. & Naruto losing here will give him a reason to train to become more powerful & it would still make sense for EMS Sasuke to pose a threat to current Naruto, because Naruto isn't that strong yet. On top of that it would give a major victory to the villains since Tobi will capture B & become stronger because of it & since Tobi would need to seal B it would create a convincing reason for there to be a break in the action of the war, while Tobi takes a week or two to seal B.
> 
> ...


 

Well i definitely hope you're right, since the manga would become extremely stale if tobi were to lose here considering what would be left.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Hope we get the scan before the end of the day.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Apparently Kishimoto is an author who does .
> 
> Yes it does, obviously from the start of that arc Kishimoto is done playing around and wrapping things up.
> 
> I don't need to get anything through my head. We have no idea what Sasuke's power is, only that the big frog said something ambiguous about him and that Naruto said they'd both die if they were to fight for real. Naruto saw something in him, and the frog knew about it as well...the final fight will explain al



Yeah right, like I believe that.

You don't know anything, about it. What was the point of not having the Juubi Reveal itself? 

I heard this shit before about "Naruto has to wait" for his spotlight before the Pain arc.


I think you need to read the Viz Translation of that chapter.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I doubt that, Sasuke may have a sudden change after the talk from Naruto and wants to fight Naruto.
> 
> It was already obvious Sasuke was becoming more evil during the Kage Summit and the start in Danzo's fight. Before that interview was made.
> 
> Authors do not reveal the final fight, its too much spoiling the whole story.



not really, how many movies, stories, games you watched that began with the final scene? 

also, it's not spoiling anything by saying it's sasuke.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

HInch said:


> Wait, another training arc? How long exactly do you think this manga will last?



Another 2 or 3 years. Considering I really doubt Tobi is going to be defeated here, which means there will still be an arc after this to deal with Sasuke & a final arc to deal with Tobi. & I think another training arc is pretty likely considering that Kishi still hasn't explored the Uzamaki Clan, which could mean Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu training arc, he introduced Genma's Squad which could mean FTG training arc, & than there is "that Jutsu" to explore as well.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No it's not rofl.
> 
> Some stories even start out with the final confrontation. Kishi stating the obvious is not spoiling. Well maybe it is in the sense that Sauce will be alive until the final fight, but anyone smart enough knew that already.



final fight should happen with final villain...
if sasuke and naruto fight after the villain is defeated,it should either be a friendly fight(which is not a fight at all in story sense) or a fight with emo melodrama..
and if sasuke fight with naruto as final villain that would be shamefully anticlimax too...
so either way,naruto and sasuke's battle shouldn't happened at the end,as last fight..


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No it's not rofl.
> 
> Some stories even start out with the final confrontation. Kishi stating the obvious is not spoiling. Well maybe it is in the sense that Sauce will be alive until the final fight, but anyone smart enough knew that already.



Yes it is.

Kishi obvious said that Naruto vs Sasuke will be the final fight of their rivalry.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 9, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I doubt that, Sasuke may have a sudden change after the talk from Naruto and wants to fight Naruto.
> 
> It was already obvious Sasuke was becoming more evil during the Kage Summit and the start in Danzo's fight. Before that interview was made.
> 
> Authors do not reveal the final fight, its too much spoiling the whole story.




It was obvious that he would become evil but it was not obvious that he would go that batshit level, make those creepy expressions and try to kill Karin because she was a 'burden'.The Sasuke in the kage summit had his evil look but it was nothing compared to the end of his fight with Danzo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2011)

> Either the old madara loses, or the new madara loses, in anyway it would be the end of the war.



What kind of logic is that?

Either/or statement. The good guys are hinting only one goes down because all logic says they should think both will. I wouldn't be surprised if they both survive.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

If both Madara and Tobi fall with the conclusion of this arc, I will die of laughter. Only Sasuke and Kabuto would remain.

How dull.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are people talking about the end of the manga as if it's going to come next year? We have (at the very least) another 2-3 solid years ahead of us, give or take.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> not really, how many movies, stories, games you watched that began with the final scene?
> 
> also, it's not spoiling anything by saying it's sasuke.



This is the *series*, not the movie, games, or stories.


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Another 2 or 3 years. Considering I really doubt Tobi is going to be defeated here, which means there will still be an arc after this to deal with Sasuke & a final arc to deal with Tobi. & I think another training arc is pretty likely considering that Kishi still hasn't explored the Uzamaki Clan, which could mean Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu training arc, he introduced Genma's Squad which could mean FTG training arc, & than there is "that Jutsu" to explore as well.



I _could_ see that happening, due to ~$~Kishi~$~ but he's been phoning it in a lot lately and power scaling to the nth degree. He said he'd not want a DBZ level power list back during part I, and he's starting to get there.

I always thought there'd be one, shorter arc after this which wrapped everything up, nothing more.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why are people talking about the end of the manga as if it's going to come next year. We have (at the very least) another 2-3 solid years ahead of us, give or take.



If both Madara and Tobi fall in the coming months, no way do we have 2-3 years left. I honestly can't see it happening.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What kind of logic is that?
> 
> Either/or statement. The good guys are hinting only one goes down because all logic says they should think both will. *I wouldn't be surprised if they both survive*.



This, definitely this.



Klue said:


> If both Madara and Tobi fall with the conclusion of this arc, I will die of laughter. Only Sasuke and Kabuto would remain.
> 
> How dull.



Indeed.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remember that?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> It was obvious that he would become evil but it was not obvious that he would go that batshit level, make those creepy expressions and try to kill Karin because she was a 'burden'.The Sasuke in the kage summit had his evil look but it was nothing compared to the end of his fight with Danzo.



Oh really?

Sasuke did went crazy even before his fight with Danzo. He left his comrades behind during that Kage attack.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remembers that?



Nope he didn't say anything a year ago.

The volume that was like 2 years ago that the Manga still has a longer way to go.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

This has to be the place where Naruto loses, Because I m sure if Kabuto gets his hands on him, whatever he collects stays with him. No other opponent is worthy of defeating Naruto right now unless Tobi somehow picks up sasuke and drops him infront of Naruto while Bee has to fend off Tobi and his acolytes..

Regardless theres a break next week, so in the upcoming 2 weeks there ll be enough speculations.


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remember that?



It rings a bell, but I never know what's official and what's made up in people's heads pertaining to this kind of info.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remember that?



His interview for the new year of 2010.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 9, 2011)

I can see the manga having 2 or 3 large sagas after this one. That' supposing that in this saga a mayor villian is defeated (aside Edo Madara), and that the Juubi is showed befor ethe manga ends.
A Saga for Kabuto.
Another saga for Tobi.
Another saga for Sasuke.
And the last saga for the Juubi.

One of this villians will probably die in the war, leaving 3 mayor villians that will probably each de in their own separated new sagas.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> If both Madara and Tobi fall with the conclusion of this arc, I will die of laughter. Only Sasuke and Kabuto would remain.
> 
> How dull.


 

could you imagine just another sasuke chase to end the manga?   I might really quit  if that happened, and i've never thought of quitting this manga before.....

I couldn't find a more boring ending with the current developing scenarios.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remember that?



Not sure if you mean he had the end in mind from the beginning, or that he said a year ago that from here on out it's developing towards the end, but either way both are correct.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Good spoilers. I like the Kage teamwork against Madara and Oonoki's rock lightweighting jutsu sure is handy if it can make even A much faster.

Muu seems to be taking a beating.

Well that was all for the dat clone, bet there are gonna be some threads about him being gone.

So now it's gonna be Naruto & Bee vs Jinchuuriki and Tobi. The part about Naruto headbutting Tobi reminds me of the one he did against Gaara.

I can see Madara being defeated after a long struggle (as an Edo he has lasted more than 3 chapters already) but Tobi surviving for a final all-or-nothing arc where he'll have the Juubi's power.

Sucks there won't be a chapter next week.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Why would/how can Naruto lose to Tobi? Look what ONE of his clones did. Surely he, being the original can do 1000 times better (with 1000 clones) especially since the kyuubi is warming up to him?


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> could you imagine just another sasuke chase to end the manga?   I might really quit  if that happened, and i've never thought of quitting this manga before.....
> 
> I couldn't find a more boring ending with the current developing scenarios.



Agreed.

I would stop following week-to-week, and just wait for it to end.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Didn't kishimoto said something a year ago about him beginning with writing towards the end? I think maybe in databook, an interview or a volume? Anyone remember that?



He merely said that now the story from Pain arc to the end is already decided.
But that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Even when I don't want Madara to "die" I am pretty sure Itachi is going to ruin everything.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> Bla bla bla bla...... troll troll troll troll



If thats what trolling means, then sure I m one.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> His interview for the new year of 2010.


 
That same year, kishi clarified in one of his volume sales that he meant he had the ending finally outlined with his editors but that the manga wasn't ending soon as he'd be writing it for a long time to come.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

alright, spoilers. 



			
				spoiler translator said:
			
		

> Madara : ( I couldn't be bothered to absorb such a low level jutsu. )


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> could you imagine just another sasuke chase to end the manga?   I might really quit  if that happened, and i've never thought of quitting this manga before.....
> 
> I couldn't find a more boring ending with the current developing scenarios.



The very thought of this makes me sad.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> alright, spoilers.
> 
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



Yeah, I just looked the other way after reading that one. So he's just simply going to make it harder for himself just because?

Sounds like something characters would do in Kubo's manga: "Don't want to use my strongest technique in the most dire of situations, because it goes against my pride being the leader of the stealth division."


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> could you imagine just another sasuke chase to end the manga?   I might really quit  if that happened, and i've never thought of quitting this manga before.....
> 
> I couldn't find a more boring ending with the current developing scenarios.



You know if Kishi is anything like his twin brother, then we could all be headed for a strange ending like what happened with 666 Satan...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

If Naruto does fight against all of the Jinchuurikis, he sure is gonna be spent for when he has to face Sasuke...

I think now it could be the perfect time to master the Bijuu Rasengan.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

How powerful was Rikudou (Assuming he mastered the Juubi) I mean look at Naruto and then look at Madara. He'd essentially be a fusion of that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How powerful was Rikudou (Assuming he mastered the Juubi) I mean look at Naruto and then look at Madara. He'd essentially be a fusion of that.



I think Rikudou was able to snatch the Juubi's chakra away from it, but never came to an agreement to determine how much chakra each would share.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How powerful was Rikudou (Assuming he mastered the Juubi) I mean look at Naruto and then look at Madara. He'd essentially be a fusion of that.



I think his power would be beyond that, defeating the Juubi, being his jinchuriki, said to create all jutsus, etc.

Dude is beyond anything the manga has shown going by what people have said about him.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I just looked the other way after reading that one. So he's just simply going to make it harder for himself just because?
> 
> Sounds like something characters would do in Kubo's manga: "Don't want to use my strongest technique in the most dire of situations, because it goes against my pride being the leader of the stealth division."



I don't think it is a case of him making himself vulnerable, using the absorbtion ability could leave a brief opening, I can't remember if the technique can be used whilst moving?

It is similar to Danzo just kicking Karin instead of using a Ninjutsu.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> You know if Kishi is anything like his twin brother, then we could all be headed for a strange ending like what happened with 666 Satan...



Well he did say the ending he has in mind would be special and very memorable (can't remember if he said 'different' or not), and with all the foreshadowing of Naruto dieing, hmm...


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Kishi was simply showing Madara's cockiness.  It shouldn't surprise too much considering what we knew of madara beforehand.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking forward to finally see what the Jinchuurikis are capable of doing.

I think we're in store for a Thursday chapter release unfortunately...>.>


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Rikudou was able to snatch the Juubi's chakra away from it, but never came to an agreement to determine how much chakra each would share.



That's what I think, he would have been a beast.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto speed blitzes.


----------



## aifa (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't think it is a case of him making himself vulnerable, using the absorbtion ability could leave a brief opening, I can't remember if the technique can be used whilst moving?
> 
> It is similar to Danzo just kicking Karin instead of using a Ninjutsu.



It can.. Nagato did that against Bee when he tried to Lariat him.. He can both sucked your chakra and absorb ninjutsu at the same time..


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looking forward to finally see what the Jinchuurikis are capable of doing.
> 
> *I think we're in store for a Thursday chapter release unfortunately...>.>*



Well if there's as much action as implied the cleaning & typesetting is going to be more difficult than usual.
So you're probably right.


----------



## Talis (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto gonna break Tobis mask? 
Seriously if that happens then theres a huge chance Tobi being a random character since non of all these Tobi candidates are related to Naruto...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

aifa said:


> It can.. Nagato did that against Bee when he tried to Lariat him.. He can both sucked your chakra and absorb ninjutsu at the same time..


Lol, it is like the Rinnegan ( especially in Madara's hand) have the toolset to fuck over any Shinobi. Ninjutsu is covered by the absorption, Genjutsu would be covered by his sharingan, and Tai Jutsu would be covered by his gravity technique.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 9, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Not sure if you mean he had the end in mind from the beginning, or *that he said a year ago that from here on out it's developing towards the end, but either way both are correct.*



No he didn't say that year ago someone made that up.

He said he knows the ending, but he has too many things to resolve and he also said in volume 48 I believe that the series will still continue for a long long time.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I just looked the other way after reading that one. So he's just simply going to make it harder for himself just because?
> 
> Sounds like something characters would do in Kubo's manga: "Don't want to use my strongest technique in the most dire of situations, because it goes against my pride being the leader of the stealth division."


yeah.

the only excuse i have for that is that the absorption jutsu is still ninjutsu so chakra is needed to be molded to use the jutsu. so madara didn't want to bother wasting his time doing that to absorb the "low level" yoton so he decided to simply just dodge it instead.  

but it is still lulzy though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

It is his cash cow. I think his brother was forced to end the series as it seemed rushed and they wanted him to make some manga to go with a video game.


----------



## aifa (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol, it is like the Rinnegan ( especially in Madara's hand) have the toolset to fuck over any Shinobi. Ninjutsu is covered by the absorption, Genjutsu would be covered by his sharingan, and Tai Jutsu would be covered by his gravity technique.



Well, it has to be shown yet if he have the same abilities Nagato had aside from Preta.. And yeah, He's almost unbeatable in one on one battle..


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe there's an interval between attacks he can absorb--the greater the attack he absorbs, the greater the interval.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Since we won't have a chapter next week that means we only have around 5 or 4 chapters left till the year ends.

The year's cliffhanger could be something to do with the upcoming fight or Itachi finally making it to where Kabuto is.



CA182 said:


> Well if there's as much action as implied the cleaning & typesetting is going to be more difficult than usual.
> So you're probably right.



Indeed, it sure looks to be an action-packed chapter with it's bits of dialogue.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 9, 2011)

How does Onoki get back in the fight before Garra does?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 9, 2011)

real question is why hasnt madara used shinra tensei or bansho tensei

or bazooka joe hands or amaterasu


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry HAD to do it >_<

Press it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Tsunade & Onoki's speech makes it seem like ether Tobi or Madara will loose. However I believe that Edo Madara will be the one to loose, it seems like the Kages are doing well against him & while Madara hasn't gone all out yet, I don't think the Kages have ether. On top of that the Kages have a triumph card they don't even know about & that's Itachi whose working towards ending Edo Tensei, which will mean the end of Madara. Meanwhile even if Itachi ends ET, that won't put and end to Tobi, just the Neo Pain Rikudo.
> 
> Most likely Edo Madara will be defeated & so will the Neo Pain, but after that Naruto will run out of chakra & B will sacrifice himself to save Naruto's life, thus keeping his promise to Iruka.



At this point there is really no reason that Itachi has to succeed in ending Edo Tensei. Most of the Edos have gotten sealed already and those who remain can follow suit.

Besides there is still the chance that Madara can escape Kabuto's control somehow. Perhaps this is why Tobi called Kabuto a madman. That a free undead Madara could be the end of them all.




FearTear said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> Now we have Kages vs Madara and Naruto vs Tobi at the same time, which means...
> 
> Which means Kishimoto's lazy ass is going to off-panel Kages vs Madara?!!?



I sure hope not. It would be a huge letdown not to see both fights in full length.



Turrin said:


> Yes I think Naruto will fail. Tobi has a greater plot shield than Naruto in this battle, because if he dies or is defeat than whose the final villain?



I don't know, how about Madara or the Jyuubi?




> On top of that if Naruto wins here than essentially the alliance wins the war & Akatsuki is finished. From there was does the manga go? Sasuke attacks Konoha only to get totally owned by Naruto, who already defeated an adversary who by all right should be far beyond EMS Sasuke in strength considering he has Rannigan, Sharingan, Neo Rikudo, & the power of 7+ Bijuu?



I give you that if both Madara and Tobi get completely defeated in this battle the manga will lack direction, because neither Sasuke nor Kabuto can step up to the plate as final villain.

However that doesn't guarantee Tobi's survival.Tobi's Sharingan doesn't seem as powerful as Sasuke's and the Edo Pain is old news, we've already seen Pain get defeated by Naruto. This won't be that much different. and as for the power of the 7 bijuu that's kept within GM and Madara can't access it directly in a fight. Only by controlling GM can he control that chakra. Obviously that's inferior than direct control.



> Kabuto who with essentially all of his strongest Edo's having been countered attacks Konoha & Naruto destroys him as well for the same reason? It doesn't make sense for Tobi to loose here.



Kabuto wouldn't attack Konoha in that way and even if all his Edos get defeated all he would have to do is become stronger than RM Madara somehow.



> Meanwhile, Kishi with the whole promise between B & Iruka, as well as B clearly caring for Naruto, has established a good reason for B to sacrifice himself for Naruto. & Naruto losing here will give him a reason to train to become more powerful & it would still make sense for EMS Sasuke to pose a threat to current Naruto, because Naruto isn't that strong yet. On top of that it would give a major victory to the villains since Tobi will capture B & become stronger because of it & since Tobi would need to seal B it would create a convincing reason for there to be a break in the action of the war, while Tobi takes a week or two to seal B.
> 
> So like I said I think it makes far more sense for the Kages to ether defeat Edo Madara or hold him off long enough for Itachi to end ET. Meanwhile B & Naruto ether defeat Neo Rikudo or hold them off long enough for Itachi to end ET. Than Tobi starts to win & B sacrifices himself to save Naruto, keeping his promise to Iruka. Tobi & Kabuto momentarily fall back to seal the Hachibi & perhaps for Kabuto to replenish his stock of Tensei. The alliance with no way to defeat Tobi also fall back. Naruto realizes he has to become stronger if he's to defeat Tobi, goes into training again, perhaps with Genma's Squad.



Yet another training arc? No way. There really isn't anything left for Naruto to master which deserves another training arc. At this point all the improvements Naruto makes can be acquired in battle. The bijuudama, a possible bijuushuriken, the combination of KCM and SM and even "that jutsu".

The gap between him and Madara and Tobi isn't all that big anymore. He can fight them on equal terms as he is. 



> Than the next arc begins which leads up to the Sasuke vs Naruto final battle. & than there is the final arc after that which contains the final battle against Tobi. To me that seems more like the natural progression here, rather than Naruto defeating the main antagonist of the entire series right here & now.



It all depends on Tobi's real identity. If he's the Jyuubi he can easily be defeated here, because he can always come back with a stronger body. Like by possessing Sasuke. If he's Izuna or Kagami he can be defeated, because Madara would be better suited to be the final villain. Only if he's the Elder Son I'd say Tobi absolutely has to survive.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol, it is like the Rinnegan ( especially in Madara's hand) have the toolset to fuck over any Shinobi. Ninjutsu is covered by the absorption, Genjutsu would be covered by his sharingan, and Tai Jutsu would be covered by his gravity technique.



Well there's a reason the rinnegan is the most powerful of the three great dojutsu.

It's just until recent revelations the EMS looked like it would challenge the rinnegan in powers.

Then Madara appeared and answered everything...

Anyways back on topic

I predict another thread this week about the sexiest girl...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 9, 2011)

*I was actually one of the people who preferred that Tobi not be unmasked anytime in the near future, if there is such a group (I doubt it, though).

If I ever doubted those who said Kishimoto was rushing, it's no longer so. I can understand with some of the less important Edo Tensei; but the greater portion of part two has been devoted to "the mystery that is Tobi." Must everything be revealed in such a cavalier and nonchalant manner? *


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

If madara ans tobi fall i would perfer for kabuto to take over sasuke and become the  final villain and also become the juubi jin. also if the juubi is like the kyuubi he can take over base of hatred so if sasuke somehow gets it the juubi will use his hate to take over.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> real question is why hasnt madara used shinra tensei or bansho tensei
> 
> or bazooka joe hands or amaterasu


it's quite obvious that he is not taking shit seriously yet and that he is just testing the kages.

or maybe he just hasn't figured out how to use those jutsus yet. he wants to test his own powers after all.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> real question is why hasnt madara used shinra tensei or bansho tensei
> 
> or bazooka joe hands or amaterasu



Madara already answered this question. He wants to test his abilities. Remember he only got Rinnegan shortly before his death and after his battle with Hashirama his body was apparently in a really bad state which didn't allow him to fight properly. This is probably the first opportunity to really let loose since he got the Rinnegan and he doesn't want to end it too quickly.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *I was actually one of the people who preferred that Tobi not be unmasked anytime in the near future, if there is such a group (I doubt it, though).
> 
> If I ever doubted those who said Kishimoto was rushing, it's no longer so. I can understand with some of the less important Edo Tensei; but the greater portion of part two has been devoted to "the mystery that is Tobi." Must everything be revealed in such a cavalier and nonchalant manner? *



Well the rush was obvious with the prime Nagato chapter. (The fact it was a single chapter alone says it all.)

There's obviously something very major which Kishi has planned for Christmas and the New Year, maybe Naruto losing to Tobi and the kyuubi getting removed?
Cause after the kyuubi's "I choose you!" speech. It feels like it's time is up.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto butt-heading Tobi...


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> it's quite obvious that he is not taking shit seriously yet and that he is just testing the kages.
> 
> or maybe he just hasn't figured out how to use those jutsus yet. he wants to test his own powers after all.



Don't know how excited I am to see to people spam the Six Pain Techniques over and over again. Madara and Tobi better show us two drastically different fighting styles or I won't forgive Kishi.

New Rinnegan jutsu damn it.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> real question is why hasnt madara used shinra tensei or bansho tensei
> 
> or bazooka joe hands or amaterasu


It's a terrible answer/plot-device, but he's not serious. This whole fiasco has been a whimsical display of overwhelming strength. And you can be certain there's more. 


On a different note: Tobi is finally revealing his strength. I'd wager the battle with Naruto and B won't end as quickly so Itachi can save the day. Such a contrived scenario is made evident by repetition with a more likely outcome; Tobi wields similar but greater power to Nagato, thus this fight should end quickly, but of course it won't because the former was contrived to glorify Itachi.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 9, 2011)

So, did Naruto intentionally head-butt him, or did they just crash together?

Either way, it'll come into play later in the fight.

Like Tobi planting a seal of some-sort on Naruto


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> So, did Naruto intentionally head-butt him, or did they just crash together?



Intentional head butt was intentional.


----------



## Seph (Nov 9, 2011)

NOOOOOO DATCLONEEEEE PLEASEEEE TELL ME IT'S NOT TRUE


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> real question is why hasnt madara used shinra tensei or bansho tensei
> 
> or bazooka joe hands or amaterasu


Patience bro. This is the first chapter of that awesome fight.
The kages have the edge in this chapter but in next one or so it'll happen a turn point. As pointed in a thread, in 90% of the fights in this manga or so, the guys who were winning in the beginning lost in the end.

I do believe Madara will go down with 1 or 2 Kages with him.



Klue said:


> Intentional head butt was intentional.


Why would Tobi let Naruto do that? Just to crash his mask?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsunade : Clone Naruto. Take this message to the real one.


WUT 

DATCLONE HAS COME TO AN END


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Well the rush was obvious with the prime Nagato chapter. (The fact it was a single chapter alone says it all.)
> 
> There's obviously something very major which Kishi has planned for Christmas and the New Year, maybe Naruto losing to Tobi and the kyuubi getting removed?
> Cause after the kyuubi's "I choose you!" speech. It feels like it's time is up.



I doubt naruto would lose the kyuubi minatis sacrifise would have been for nothing and tobo already has a replacement with gin and kin.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone was saying that medical ninjutsu doesn't restore one's chakra. Looks like that person was wrong.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Well the rush was obvious with the prime Nagato chapter. (The fact it was a single chapter alone says it all.)
> 
> There's obviously something very major which Kishi has planned for Christmas and the New Year, maybe Naruto losing to Tobi and the kyuubi getting removed?
> Cause after the kyuubi's "I choose you!" speech. It feels like it's time is up.



*Whatever Kishimoto has planned down the road, does it really have to align with the holiday season? Why can't it wait, and skip over into the new year? 

Is he doing it for symbolic effect? To make the three week break all the more tormenting?*


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 9, 2011)

O M G. They used TnJ on the clone to kill himself for the greater good. I can't believe it.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 9, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> NOOOOOO DATCLONEEEEE PLEASEEEE TELL ME IT'S NOT TRUE




Yeah,I know...*sniff*
But don't worry...his awesome deeds will live in Naruto and in our hearts forever...


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't know how excited I am to see to people spam the Six Pain Techniques over and over again. Madara and Tobi better show us two drastically different fighting styles or I won't forgive Kishi.
> 
> New Rinnegan jutsu damn it.


like the unveiling of the jutsu(s) nagato used on the 2 konoha nins and the rock chunnin in his childhood, assuming the jutsu is a jutsu we've never seen before. 

please kishi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

Dat clone will always be remembered


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> yeah.
> 
> the only excuse i have for that is that the absorption jutsu is still ninjutsu so chakra is needed to be molded to use the jutsu. so madara didn't want to bother wasting his time doing that to absorb the "low level" yoton so he decided to simply just dodge it instead.
> 
> but it is still lulzy though.


The absorbing technique only protects him from ninjutsu, but Susanoo and dodging protects him (more or less) from nin- and taijutsu. That's how I see it...


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Whatever Kishimoto has planned down the road, does it really have to align with the holiday season? Why can't it wait, and skip over into the new year?
> 
> Is he doing it for symbolic effect? To make the three week break all the more tormenting?*



He would be timing it, because the holiday season is often when the most sales occur.

Because of both christmas presents, and holidays generally making people happier so they indulge themselves and spend more.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> like the unveiling of the jutsu(s) nagato used on the 2 konoha nins and the rock chunnin in his childhood, assuming the jutsu is a jutsu we've never seen before.
> 
> please kishi.



Yes, yes. Kill them all, do it Kishi.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im skeptical about naruto hitting Tobi....


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> like the unveiling of the jutsu(s) nagato used on the 2 konoha nins and the rock chunnin in his childhood, assuming the jutsu is a jutsu we've never seen before.
> 
> please kishi.



I have an idea. 

You know how tobi and the paths are all linked by the rinnegan now... 

Would this mean if one uses Izanagi, they'd all be affected by it? 

It would put Tobi on a level all of his own if he could have shared Izanagi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

No good guys will die.

Only Madara and Kabuto (and possibly even Tobi) will.


----------



## Hiei312 (Nov 9, 2011)

i don't think madara's display has been bad.. seems from the summary he isn't even using rinnegan yet. its pretty much just his susanoo taking on 3 kages.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Im skeptical about naruto hitting Tobi....



They are both goofy bound to happen they just ran into each other. Tobi was like naruto in the start his goffy side just came out


----------



## HInch (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't see the problem with Naruto hitting Tobi. 

Tobi appears.
Naruto is in RM mode.
Tobi doesn't have time to react and gets trucked.

There's no great insult here.


----------



## Dariusd (Nov 9, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I doubt naruto would lose the kyuubi minatis sacrifise would have been for nothing and tobo already has a replacement with gin and kin.



It would be LOL if Tobi did get the Kyuubi again as it would ruin everything Minato/Jiraiya/Kushina did which is why I also don't think Tobi will get the Kyuubi. Kishi will devise some other method if he truly wishes to revive Juubi.

I just wonder how Naruto + Bee will defeat Tobi because if either one of them loses all would be lost. Tobi would then be able to snatch the other one as well. Unless Bee gets defeated and Sasuke interrupts to fight Naruto so Tobi can go and seal Bee. 

Edo Madara just got started and feeling the Kages out, of course Kishi has to display some type of suspense. He could technically just split all 5 up with Tenshou (e.g. Pain vs. giant frog summons) and proceed to destroy each one if he wanted.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems in this manga strongest characters can loss to TnJ ONLY. And so is Datclone


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> No good guys will die.
> 
> Only Madara and Kabuto (and possibly even Tobi) will.



I don't think Kabuto will die yet, obviously someone needs to find him first before he can be fought and only Itachi is on his way. 
With multiple people teaming up against Tobi and Madara, I'm sure someone needs to team up with Itachi to fight Kabuto...


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> You know how tobi and the paths are all linked by the rinnegan now...
> 
> ...


the guy is haxx enough already defence wise, bro.


----------



## Seph (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> ​



  

Alright, seriously:

R.I.P., DAT Clone. Please bow your heads in silence.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> the guy is haxx enough already defence wise, bro.



Yeah but if he's gonna be final villain he needs far more HAX. 

As after the Konan battle his S/T techs seems difficult but not unbeatable.

However a tobi with shared Izanagi... 

It would make everything feel hopeless.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Alright, seriously:
> 
> R.I.P., DAT Clone. Please bow your heads in silence.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> I don't think Kabuto will die yet, obviously someone needs to find him first before he can be fought and only Itachi is on his way.
> With multiple people teaming up against Tobi and Madara, I'm sure someone needs to team up with Itachi to fight Kabuto...



Kabuto is indeed a sneaky one and even if Itachi ends Edo Tensei he may be unable to finish Kabuto off before he vanishes.

In that case either Naruto will finish him(Kabuto wanted to fight him anyway) or he will serve as EMS Sasuke hype. Perhaps the latter would finish Kabuto off after Kabuto lost edo tensei to Itachi.

I wonder what Kabuto's "that" jutsu will be...


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Kabuto is indeed a sneaky one and even if Itachi ends Edo Tensei he may be unable to finish Kabuto off before he vanishes.
> 
> In that case either Naruto will finish him(Kabuto wanted to fight him anyway) or he will serve as EMS Sasuke hype. Perhaps the latter would finish Kabuto off after Kabuto lost edo tensei to Itachi.
> 
> I wonder what Kabuto's "that" jutsu will be...



I hope not, with the ending so near, I do hope Sakura or Kakashi can get a major fight to prove why exactly they are considered main characters...

Sasuke and Naruto have fought enough already imo.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, yes. Kill them all, do it Kishi.



who knows...*may be that was izanami* we frequently talk about..some sharingan power can manifest itself even in rinnegan,as we are seeing now..


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

auem said:


> who knows...*may be that was izanami* we frequently talk about..some sharingan power can manifest itself even in rinnegan,as we are seeing now..



Or Rikudou's destruction powers that Izanami is based off of.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

Edo Madara almost certainly is disposable.

Kabuto's time is up too.  He's put out his trump card, and Itachi is gunning for him.  His role of "filling out the war and stalling the story" is about up.

That only leaves "tobi" with his big reveal.  I still think this guy, whoever he is, is the FV, with Sasuke as the dragon that Naruto must first beat.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry HAD to do it >_<


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> I hope not, with the ending so near, I do hope Sakura or Kakashi can get a major fight to prove why exactly they are considered main characters...
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto have fought enough already imo.



It would be cool if Kakashi fought Kabuto as it would finally settle their "rivalry". Both have gotten stronger in part 2 so now that his edo's are gone Kabuto may not be actually that much stronger than Kakashi.

I wonder about the Tobi reveal...will he be Izuna, Tobirama or the Elder Son?

Kishi opened so many possibilities with him that it would be rather lame if he were a mere Madara clone...


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 9, 2011)

I want Sasuke to show up and start fucking everybody's shit up. By this point I don't think he'll be discriminate in choosing his victims, he's far too fucked up in the head


----------



## Hitt (Nov 9, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> I want Sasuke to show up and start fucking everybody's shit up. By this point I don't think he'll be discriminate in choosing his victims, he's far too fucked up in the head



Sasuke won't show until it's time for his fight with Naruto.

Kishi is hinting at new abilities that Sasuke has.  He won't want to reveal anything until the big fight.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

DAT Clone > Garuto > Pt.1 Naruto> Hokage Naruto > KCM Naruto >  Wind Element Training Naruto > Hyperventilating Naruto > Pt.2 Naruto directly following the time skip.

DAT Clone, you were the greatest.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Is someone going to rescue Yamato?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> At this point there is really no reason that Itachi has to succeed in ending Edo Tensei. Most of the Edos have gotten sealed already and those who remain can follow suit.
> 
> Besides there is still the chance that Madara can escape Kabuto's control somehow. Perhaps this is why Tobi called Kabuto a madman. That a free undead Madara could be the end of them all.


I don't think Kishi would send Itachi to fight Kabuto if it's totally pointless, I.E. the alliance just defeats the Tensei regardless.

I think he clearly called Kabuto a madman because Kabuto was able to figure out he wasn't the real Madara & even bring back Madara in his prime body.



> I don't know, how about Madara or the Jyuubi?


Would require Madara to get free some how & I have no clue how Madara could do this. I suppose it's possible, since we have seen Tensei get free before, but it makes more sense for Tobi to be the main villain rather than Madara. Since it's Tobi that caused the deaths of Naruto's Parents.



> I give you that if both Madara and Tobi get completely defeated in this battle the manga will lack direction, because neither Sasuke nor Kabuto can step up to the plate as final villain.
> 
> However that doesn't guarantee Tobi's survival.Tobi's Sharingan doesn't seem as powerful as Sasuke's and the Edo Pain is old news, we've already seen Pain get defeated by Naruto.


The New Pain Rikudo is obviously superior to former Pain Rikudo. They have immortal bodies, both Sharingan & Rannigan, & may even have some of their Jutsu & powers from when they were alive. I could easily see Naruto & B having trouble with this Pain Rikudo.



> This won't be that much different. and as for the power of the 7 bijuu that's kept within GM and Madara can't access it directly in a fight. Only by controlling GM can he control that chakra. Obviously that's inferior than direct control.


Dude it's the combination of all these things. Naruto & B have to be able to defeat GM, Tobi, & Neo Rikudo. I don't see them being able to do this especially when Naruto is not at fully power since he's expended alot of chakra.



> Kabuto wouldn't attack Konoha in that way and even if all his Edos get defeated all he would have to do is become stronger than RM Madara somehow.


You could say a villain would become more powerful somehow for all the villains. But it does seem like a weak argument.



> Yet another training arc? No way. There really isn't anything left for Naruto to master which deserves another training arc. At this point all the improvements Naruto makes can be acquired in battle. The bijuudama, a possible bijuushuriken, the combination of KCM and SM and even "that jutsu".


How do you know he can master any of these w/o further training? I'll grant you that it's possible, but there is certainly nothing that suggest he can do it ether, especially in the case of "that Jutsu" which we don't even know what it is. 

As for what he can learn still, well he can learn: Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu &/or FTG.



> The gap between him and Madara and Tobi isn't all that big anymore. He can fight them on equal terms as he is.


I think the gap is still fairly big. Edo Madara is suppose to be > than VOTE Madara. VOTE Madara had full control of the Demon Fox & had the power of EMS. Naruto has control over the Demon Fox & some powerful Jutsu of his own, but i'm not sure they are as good as EMS. Even if they are that would just put him in the same ballpark as EMS Madara, while still bellow Rannigan Madara. & clearly he can not fight Tobi on equal terms since he'll need the help of B in this battle. So Naruto is still inferior to both of them.

& nether Tobi nor Madara have reached the pinnacle of their power, since ultimately one of them is suppose to gain the power of the Juubi. So yes I think Naruto will need another training arc if he's going to fight against Tobi with Juubi powers or Madara with Juubi powers in the future. The only way he wouldn't need a training arc is if both were defeated right here & now & the rest of the manga was just spent having Naruto stomp Kabuto & Sasuke who never obtained the Juubi's powers.



> It all depends on Tobi's real identity. If he's the Jyuubi he can easily be defeated here, because he can always come back with a stronger body. Like by possessing Sasuke. If he's Izuna or Kagami he can be defeated, because Madara would be better suited to be the final villain. Only if he's the Elder Son I'd say Tobi absolutely has to survive.


By defeat Tobi, I mean Naruto puts & end to him for good, since that's clearly what Tsunade & Onoki are talking about. So if Tobi is the Jyuubi & Naruto just destroys one of his vessels which can be replaced, than Naruto would have still failed to accomplish the mission Tsunade & Onoki are entrusting to him. 

The only way Naruto could succeed is if Tobi was a character less relevant & menacing than Madara & he was under Madara's command all along. But this seems unlikely based on the fact that Kabuto talks about how Tobi's goals perhaps differ from Madara's.


----------



## Jad (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Is someone going to rescue Yamato?



I'm trying my best............but....hrgnnnnnnnnnn....nope nothing, Who is he ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Is someone going to rescue Yamato?



If he wasn't inside that Zetsu-esque thing along with Hashirama in Madara's underground HQ where he stored up all of the White Zetsus I think Naruto could easily locate him with Sage Mode.

But so far he seems unreachable.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

this fight will take at least 6-8 chapters if not more.especially if there will be deaths involved by the kages.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict that the Susanoo bone crushing marks the beginning of another tsunami of power debates.....

Say, how is it possible for anyone to bump into Tobi? Did Tobi forget to bring his eyes before he went out??


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 9, 2011)

I doubt Kabuto is surviving this arc.  He's already revealed his trump card, was unknowingly spored by Zetsu, and has Itachi after his head.  Unless he has another ace up his sleeve, which I doubt considering that Edo Tensei is the ultimate extension of his corpse theme (just as other characters have their own themes when it comes to personal jutsu), he's probably going down through some combination of Itachi and Zetsu.

Chances are that after a strong showing by the good guys, Madara starts beating the crap out of the kages, and just when all hope seems lost Kabuto is forced to deactivate the jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I doubt Kabuto is surviving this arc.  He's already revealed his trump card, was unknowingly spored by Zetsu, and has Itachi after his head.  Unless he has another ace up his sleeve, which I doubt considering that Edo Tensei is the ultimate extension of his corpse theme (just as other characters have their own themes when it comes to personal jutsu), he's probably going down through some combination of Itachi and Zetsu.
> 
> Chances are that after a strong showing, Madara starts beating the crap out of the kages, and just when all hope seems lost Kabuto is forced to deactivate the jutsu.



Kabuto mentioned another ace besides Edo Tensei. The two together supposedly makes him invincible.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I predict that the Susanoo bone crushing marks the beginning of another tsunami of power debates.....
> 
> Say, how is it possible for anyone to bump into Tobi? Did Tobi forget to bring his eyes before he went out??



Nah Tobi was just in his "good boy" persona.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I doubt Kabuto is surviving this arc.  He's already revealed his trump card, was unknowingly spored by Zetsu, and has Itachi after his head.  Unless he has another ace up his sleeve, which I doubt considering that Edo Tensei is the ultimate extension of his corpse theme (just as other characters have their own themes when it comes to personal jutsu), he's probably going down through some combination of Itachi and Zetsu.



He has *"that other technique"* up his sleeve.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> this fight will take at least 6-8 chapters if not more.especially if there will be deaths involved by the kages.



After prime Nagato got one-chap'd that's not entirely certain.


----------



## piccun? (Nov 9, 2011)

when did tobi reveal his 6 paths?


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I predict that the Susanoo bone crushing marks the beginning of another tsunami of power debates.....
> 
> Say, how is it possible for anyone to bump into Tobi? Did Tobi forget to bring his eyes before he went out??


 
maybe he got blitzed, which wouldn't be the first time.

Then again kishi probably just did it to fit the moment.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> After prime Nagato got one-chap'd that's not entirely certain.



i doubt madara will get the same treatment as Nagato.all signs are pointing towards a long battle with deaths as well.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 9, 2011)

Good point about his other jutsu, but what could possibly top ET?  Reviving a shitload of kage class shinobi is about as haxx a jutsu as it gets.  Kabuto has never seemed to be a powerhouse, so I doubt it's a massive AOE attack that rivals DB in terms of damage.

Off-topic: but does anyone else wonder when Torune will come into play?  He served as a demonstration of how ET works, and his jutsu is just too sick not to have some relevance at some point.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I don't think Kishi would send Itachi to fight Kabuto if it's totally pointless, I.E. the alliance just defeats the Tensei regardless.
> 
> I think he clearly called Kabuto a madman because Kabuto was able to figure out he wasn't the real Madara & even bring back Madara in his prime body.
> 
> ...


 

There won't be another training arc, kishi said the previous one was the last in one of his interviews.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2011)

it seems mangazone guys are done(at least temporarily)...they even don't updated their website with last chapter....it means only MS is doing it..


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Off-topic: but does anyone else wonder when Torune will come into play?  He served as a demonstration of how ET works, and his jutsu is just too sick not to have some relevance at some point.



Kabuto desummoned him, so maybe he's the bodyguard.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 9, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I predict that the Susanoo bone crushing marks the beginning of another tsunami of power debates.....
> 
> Say, how is it possible for anyone to bump into Tobi? Did Tobi forget to bring his eyes before he went out??


tobi doesn't have the intangibility jutsu on 24/7. naruto just took him by surprise and didn't give him the chance to use the jutsu.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 9, 2011)

The Kabuto vs Itachi fight will probably end with Kabuto losing the Edo Tensei, but winning the fight after using his other jutsu, and gaining a mayor power up that would put him above his old self with the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Good point about his other jutsu, but what could possibly top ET?  Reviving a shitload of kage class shinobi is about as haxx a jutsu as it gets.  Kabuto has never seemed to be a powerhouse, so I doubt it's a massive AOE attack that rivals DB in terms of damage.



It may be something that keeps him alive no matter what and/or it's just perfect to one-shot just one opponent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Off-topic: but does anyone else wonder when Torune will come into play?  He served as a demonstration of how ET works, and his jutsu is just too sick not to have some relevance at some point.



I think Kabuto is keeping as his ET bodyguard. Sure he isn't ubber haxxed but at least no one can fight him in terms of close-combat.

And if he is to be dispatched to support the remaining Edos in the warzone I would say he would be confronted by Shino.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Nov 9, 2011)

What's the point of breaking Susanoo?
Madara can re-summon it anytime... and it's not that simple to break it every time
They should explore it weakness


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 9, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> It may be something that keeps him alive no matter what and/or it's just perfect to one-shot just one opponent.



Aside from corpses and reanimation, another motif related to Kabuto has always been his medical jutsu, so maybe it is as you suggest - the ultimate extension of his automatic healing, although it would have to differentiate itself from Tsunade's jutsu.

Maybe he'll reveal something akin to a bioweapon.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Kabuto is toast.

People expecting more from Kabuto reminds me of people expecting Nagato to have some great showing after Pain was defeated.

It's pretty obvious this dude played his best hand when he summoned Madara. Hell, there was time needed to prepare it. Then you had the moment of mystery regarding who it was, and the GRAND entrance.


That is it for Kabuto.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 9, 2011)

Kabuto's "other jutsu" could be some kind of jutsu that allows for him to tap into al the ET's powers that are currently unsealed at will. Would be kinda broken if thta's the case.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> What's the point of breaking Susanoo?
> Madara can re-summon it anytime... and it's not that simple to break it every time
> They should explore it weakness



The point is that in a shounen manga once something has beed defeated by force it is deemed useless for the duration of the fight and is easily overcome in all future fights. So even if Madara could resummon it he won't do it after seeing it defeated and should he get another fight it'll be defeated in short order by his next opponent.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> People expecting more from Kabuto reminds me of people expecting Nagato to have some great showing after Pain was defeated.



It was pretty damn obvious that wheelchair Nagato wasn't accomplishing shit as he was cripple.

There is no such reason for Kabuto to show nothing.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 9, 2011)

So Madara can't handle people with A's speed?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Kabuto's "other jutsu" could be some kind of jutsu that allows for him to tap into al the ET's powers that are currently unsealed at will. Would be kinda broken if thta's the case.



That'd be interesting in a way. Chimera-esque Kabuto in that case.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol @ Madara continuing to get schooled. The poor guy has lost all of his hype, seriously.

A doing epic shit, as usual/expected. Looks like we don't get to find out if his arm is back or not, though. He and Oonoki make a nice combo; I hadn't even thought of using Oonoki's Jutsu to make A faster, but it makes sense.

Also, Madara has the Magatama? How can he have it if Itachi has it? Or is it really just a Ninjutsu? Oh well, at least we finally get to see what it can do on its own. That may end up being a good or a bad thing for Itachi's hype. 

Tsunade healing, as expected. 

And the chapter closes with Tobi taking it in the face. Again.


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So Madara can't handle people with A's speed?



A is one of the fastest people in the entire manga. So it shouldn't really be a shock that Madara can't handle it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> It was pretty damn obvious that wheelchair Nagato wasn't accomplishing shit as he was cripple.
> 
> There is no such reason for Kabuto to show nothing.



Obvious?

There were people expecting him to do more up until he decided to let Naruto take over as 'world savior'. Do you not remember those times?

As for Kabuto, there was sooooo much mystery surrounding the last coffin, and we even had some final build up when it was summoned by Muu/Kabuto, and then the grand entrance.

That is the epitome of a final jutsu. 

However, you all are going to believe he is holding back something even greater until it is revealed otherwise.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's pretty obvious this dude played his best hand when he summoned Madara. Hell, there was time needed to prepare it. Then you had the moment of mystery regarding who it was, and the GRAND entrance.



Using a general comparison referencing the invasion of Konoha arc. 

The Madara situation now is like the Shinra tensei deva path used to obliterate Konoha. 

Which still leaves an entire battle (Naruto vs Pain) with glorious reveals and twists ahead. (8 tails Kyuubi, Minato and Chibaku Tensei)

With a flashback explaining the past. (Nagato's two pains.)

With a grand finale. (Nagato reviving Konoha.)

ANYWAYS

Is it only MS working on the translation now?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> It was pretty damn obvious that wheelchair Nagato wasn't accomplishing shit as he was cripple.
> 
> There is no such reason for Kabuto to show nothing.



Yep.And Nagato was constantly coughing blood, his life was shorten etc etc Kabuto on the other hand is in good condition, has not revealed his arsenal through his puppets and especially "that tech" that was mentioned besides Edo Tensei.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

For the people who have and will quote me: My days of arguing five pages about something that will later be proven or disproven are done.


Time will tell.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So Madara can't handle people with A's speed?



What gave you impression madara was fast?? Just cause he rushed some fodders and has sharingan well rin'negan.

He lost to fucking shodai who is'nt fast.

Datclone was epic he passed on his garness back to Garuto who kicks off fights with headbutt to the face


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> For the people who have and will quote me: My days of arguing five pages about something that will later be proven or disproven are done.
> 
> 
> Time will tell.



Kabuto already revealed that he has another ace up his sleeve that along with Edo Tensei makes him invincible.Way back in chap 521


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Frankly, Madara is pretty unimpressive for someone so legendary.

He wasn't much better than Sasuke when he attacked the Summit, and he was new to the MS.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

vered said:


> this fight will take at least 6-8 chapters if not more.especially if there will be deaths involved by the kages.



I hope they all die.



Nikushimi said:


> Lol @ Madara continuing to get schooled. The poor guy has lost all of his hype, seriously.



Lol, Madara is just messing around while everyone has been serious from the get go.



Judecious said:


> So Madara can't handle people with A's speed?



Script implies he got hit while he was bussy dodging Mei's attack, don't know if A would land a hit if he isn't distracted.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 9, 2011)

I for one have faith in Madara and will wait until the chapter is fully out before passing judgement on his win/fail.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2011)

Everyone except Gaara should die. Need to usher in new generation of kages.


----------



## BroKage (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Obvious?
> 
> There were people expecting him to do more up until he decided to let Naruto take over as 'world savior'. Do you not remember those times?



Well that's their own fault for wanking a guy who was rail-thin and spitting up blood.



Divinstrosity said:


> As for Kabuto, there was sooooo much mystery surrounding the last coffin, and we even had some final build up when it was summoned by Muu/Kabuto, and then the grand entrance.
> 
> That is the epitome of a final jutsu.



Super Shinra Tensei was also "implied" to be the strongest Pain had and then he pulls a mini-moon out of his ass.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

itachi is just gonna be fodder for kabuto's showcase moment considering he is the edo caster itachi is fucked allround.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

Vergil642 said:


> I for one have faith in Madara and will wait until the chapter is fully out before passing judgement on his win/fail.



Madara was intro'd to us as a failure. 

I never had much in the way of expectations for him. Obviously,  with the EMS, I knew he'd be extremely powerful...

...but his style is typical for someone of his reputation. 

For instance, the fact that Minato has the hype that he has, and didn't pollute my precious manga with large scale jutsu that only look good, but accomplish nothing...

...made me appreciate him a lot more.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Madara was intro'd to us as a failure.
> 
> I never had much in the way of expectations for him. Obviously,  with the EMS, I knew he'd be extremely powerful...
> 
> ...



When did this happen to Madara? He killed everyone but like 5 people there.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 9, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> itachi is just gonna be fodder for kabuto's showcase moment considering he is the edo caster itachi is fucked allround.



Like he was fodder during the Bee and Naruto battle. 

That certainly didn't go the way you all expected it to. I actually kept track of all the comments, and made a thread about it, but the mods deleted it.



Seraphiel said:


> When did this happen to Madara? He killed everyone but like 5 people there.



Are we really counting the killing of fodder?

I'm talking about against shinobi that matter. 

I expressed disinterest in those type of fighters a long time ago, because despite all the large scale jutsu that get spammed, most of those battles end with a close ranged attack.


Shodai and Madara rearranged the earth beneath them, yet Madara was defeated with a sword to the gut.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 9, 2011)

the last page was awesome


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> -Snip-



You're finally back, thankfully.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

Trololol at Tobi's mask being destroyed.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 9, 2011)

hopefully the mask will be off so we find out who tobi is next chapter.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 9, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Frankly, Madara is pretty unimpressive for someone so legendary.
> 
> He wasn't much better than Sasuke when he attacked the Summit, and he was new to the MS.



the thing that made him his hype on this forum was ''prime ems madara'' but that got pwnd in what 2-3 pages.

prime ems madara  is not strong enough in current power timelines right now.Kishi gave him rin'negan and all he did was bring a rock down which was cool but nothing nagato cant do.

From now on he's just all rehash think thats my problem with this guy nothing nagato cant do and he is overall shit.

I domt know why mangas has to have some ancient/old power charcter come back its always shit and illlogical manga wise.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

from the panels its clear susanoo wasn't defeated.the bones were shattered but we havent seen susanoo dissipates.
its still there.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Prime Madara = EMS + Kyuubi control.

All he has done so far is use an incomplete form of Susanoo, and attacked a grand total of one time. And besides, we know no matter how strong a fighter is, Kishi is going to make things interesting.

This is no different than when Pain attacked Konoha: Asura Pain owned by Choza, Hell Pain owned by Konohamaru and Five Pains raped by Sage Naruto without too much effort.

It's going to be a back and forth affair.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 9, 2011)

Saying that there are four levels to Susano'o (skeleton, unarmored, yamabushi, and karasu), I think we'll see "level 3" next week (if it's not purely Tobi vs Naruto).  Madara opened with level 1, which was melted.  Level 2 had a bone broken, though it wasn't really defeated outright from the looks.  It might be that "level 4" _replaces_ "level 3" once the user has EMS, but who knows.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Saying that there are four levels to Susano'o (skeleton, unarmored, yamabushi, and karasu), I think we'll see "level 3" next week (if it's not purely Tobi vs Naruto).  Madara opened with level 1, which was melted.  Level 2 had a bone broken, though it wasn't really defeated outright from the looks.  It might be that "level 4" _replaces_ "level 3" once the user has EMS, but who knows.



yea ohana gave us the wrong impression that susanoo was defeated which isnt the case.
next chapter madara will probably go to lv 3 or 4 for the full susanoo.


----------



## Kek (Nov 9, 2011)

Dat last panel.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

*Huff*...That wasn't enough to shatter his mask...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

The last panel was awesome it looked like at soon as naruto abd tobi saw each other naruto moved fast to hit tobi before even reated the paths were probably seeing naruto as well but did noy react


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 9, 2011)

The mask will be alright, won't break I think. Naruto got his headband and Tobi his mask...So, head-butt won't damage them. The panel was to give more impact(for readers) like head-on fight/collision. 

On another note, I liked Oonoki's speech. It was kind of continuation from last chapter.

Also, in ch.513, Kabuto said Oonoki's punch was weak, now I know the reason.

Great team work from Kages.

Naruto will be on break, means next fight will have better art and/or Naruto could get cover and colour page, less likely though.

Also  wondering what could be next break, the big year-end cliff hanger ? It could be after ch. 565 or 566. That'll also co-incide with volume 59 end.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 9, 2011)

the fuck with Madara, what was that summoned stuff? It was not Susanoo!

Nevermind.. it is Susanoo!


----------



## Buwafi (Nov 9, 2011)

If Naruto's headbutt isn't trolled next chapter then Naruto's speed feat is something to marvel at...


----------



## lamexu (Nov 9, 2011)

Honestly, Madara is slightly weaker than I thought. I thought Madara was gonna have some awsome Mangekyou Sharingan abilities but, from what I seen, He just has a strong Susano'o


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahh, Mizukage.  I never get tired of seeing your jutsu where you spit a thick white fluid from your mouth or have it drooling down your chin.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 9, 2011)

here

Am I the only one who noticed the imagery in this page?

Still, this was an incredibly epic chapter.


----------



## kx11 (Nov 9, 2011)

once again raikage OWNED the whole chapter




but it's strange how madara didn't attack with that black flame thing


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Link
> 
> Am I the only one who noticed the imagery in this page?
> 
> Still, this was an incredibly epic chapter.



Sand Nagato butt fucking a Golem, while both are penetrated deeply by Madara's  tomoe seeds?


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome chapter


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder what killer bee's role will be now. is he gonna fight the paths?


----------



## kx11 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I wonder what killer bee's role will be now. is he gonna fight the paths?



he wil do something that'll get him killed , we all know it B is going to die


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 10, 2011)

kx11 said:


> once again raikage OWNED the whole chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




- Madara was testing how much the Kages can boast
- The Raikage was helped by the Tsuchikage to amp his speed x10 then his power (through mass) x10 just to send Madara to the air.

How is that "Raikage owning"??? It's more like "The 5 Kages teamworking standing a chance against Madara". But hey... even 5 Akatsuki members would stand a chance against him (Nagato, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori (w/ all his puppets), Orochimaru) and even against the king of NF, RM Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 10, 2011)

kx11 said:


> he wil do something that'll get him killed , we all know it B is going to die



If he survives this coming battle with Tobi, I don't ever want to hear someone say this again.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't believe Bee will die. He has become to much of a popular character at this point. Plus if Onoki survived it would be a trasvesty if Bee dies.


----------



## kx11 (Nov 10, 2011)

titantron91 said:


> - Madara was testing how much the Kages can boast
> - The Raikage was helped by the Tsuchikage to amp his speed x10 then his power (through mass) x10 just to send Madara to the air.
> 
> How is that "Raikage owning"??? It's more like "The 5 Kages teamworking standing a chance against Madara". But hey... even 5 Akatsuki members would stand a chance against him (Nagato, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori (w/ all his puppets), Orochimaru) and even against the king of NF, RM Naruto.



well i know madara is on another level but it was cool that raikage got the attack madara so powerful he sent him flying like a bug


----------



## Cloudane (Nov 11, 2011)

My word, that chapter was epic (after that epic 5 kage finish last week), possibly the most epic in the manga's history, personally.

This can't be far off the ending now?  With the conclusion drawn on how the story will end (with all nations united as one, and it's brilliant how this has come together), all of the Kages fighting Madara, Naruto fighting "other Madara" etc it's definitely feeling very "final battle"-ish.  Heh, I even had a "final boss tune" starting to play in my head even though I'm sure there will be other forms of Madara/Tobi and such.  Wonder where Sasuke will fit into it all.


----------



## takL (Nov 11, 2011)

all the 5 kages with one voice "We WILL win!"
nafuto "yep! we'll win…!!"


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 11, 2011)

takL said:


> all the 5 kages with one voice "We WILL win!"
> nafuto "yep! we'll win…!!"


this sounds a lot better.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 11, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> punched at Madara
> 
> Am I the only one who noticed the imagery in this page?
> 
> Still, this was an incredibly epic chapter.



Lol, not only Gaara's mom is a gold digger, she likes it from behind


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

What's up with these horrible rhymes that are spreading around?

//HbS


----------



## Klue (Nov 12, 2011)

takL said:


> all the 5 kages with one voice "We WILL win!"
> nafuto "yep! we'll win…!!"



Makes sense.

Could you translate Madara's line where he commented on Mei's Lava Technique?


----------

